# NFL considers 15 yard penalty for anthem kneeling



## MindWars

NFL considers 15-yard penalty for anthem kneeling
ATLANTA — On Tuesday, NFL owners put three hours aside for a privileged session to speak—amongst themselves and family members—about the most sensitive of topics.



Good I hope they do do it,  Football has become one of the American all time pass times, it's just one of those Americana things, Patriot etc.


----------



## Pogo

MindWars said:


> NFL considers 15-yard penalty for anthem kneeling
> ATLANTA — On Tuesday, NFL owners put three hours aside for a privileged session to speak—amongst themselves and family members—about the most sensitive of topics.
> 
> 
> 
> Good I hope they do do it,  Football has become one of the American all time pass times, it's just one of those Americana things, Patriot etc.



National anthems don't have a fucking thing to do with any sports even outside the Olympics.  This kind of knuckcledragger shit just makes us all look pathetic.


----------



## WinterBorn

You want to know why this has become an issue?  Because people are trying to make it an issue.  Players were kneeling for months before anyone raised hell about it.   It is a personal choice for the players.  It is constitutionally protected free speech and protest.

But the 15 yard penalty thing didn't happen.  The new NFL rule allows players to stay in the locker room if they choose.  But if they come out on the field, they are required to stand.  So players can opt to skip the anthem.  It offers the same protest without the nonsense from the fans.


----------



## IM2

MindWars said:


> NFL considers 15-yard penalty for anthem kneeling
> ATLANTA — On Tuesday, NFL owners put three hours aside for a privileged session to speak—amongst themselves and family members—about the most sensitive of topics.
> 
> 
> 
> Good I hope they do do it,  Football has become one of the American all time pass times, it's just one of those Americana things, Patriot etc.



The first amendment is American too.


----------



## Tom Horn

If I owned an NFL team I'd position a sniper on the stadium roof and the first sumbitch who took a knee during the Anthem would get his head blown off......fucking dirtbags making million$ playing a kid's game and they have no respect for the country that makes that possible?   The 1st Amendment applies to saying what you please about the government...doesn't work that way in business...the Rats saw to that with their PC crap....so it works both ways.  You put on that uniform and walk into that stadium, check your politics at your locker.


----------



## Tijn Von Ingersleben

WinterBorn said:


> You want to know why this has become an issue?  Because people are trying to make it an issue.  Players were kneeling for months before anyone raised hell about it.   It is a personal choice for the players.  It is constitutionally protected free speech and protest.
> 
> But the 15 yard penalty thing didn't happen.  The new NFL rule allows players to stay in the locker room if they choose.  But if they come out on the field, they are required to stand.  So players can opt to skip the anthem.  It offers the same protest without the nonsense from the fans.


I like that. They can simply opt out. Fans may notice but it will not be overt...unless of course the entire team opts out...lol!!


----------



## Tijn Von Ingersleben

Tom Horn said:


> If I owned an NFL team I'd position a sniper on the stadium roof and the first sumbitch who took a knee during the Anthem would get his head blown off......fucking dirtbags making million$ playing a kid's game and they have no respect for the country that makes that possible?   The 1st Amendment applies to saying what you please about the government...doesn't work that way in business...the Rats saw to that with their PC crap....so it works both ways.  You put on that uniform and walk into that stadium, check your politics at your locker.


I think that is what upsets so many people. It's from where this sprouted. The radical left works very hard to correct and punish anyone who strays from their ideal of 'correct society'. It's all born from Cultural Marxism.


----------



## bodecea

WinterBorn said:


> You want to know why this has become an issue?  Because people are trying to make it an issue.  Players were kneeling for months before anyone raised hell about it.   It is a personal choice for the players.  It is constitutionally protected free speech and protest.
> 
> But the 15 yard penalty thing didn't happen.  The new NFL rule allows players to stay in the locker room if they choose.  But if they come out on the field, they are required to stand.  So players can opt to skip the anthem.  It offers the same protest without the nonsense from the fans.


Or, players on both sides kneel and offsetting penalties.


----------



## bodecea

Tom Horn said:


> If I owned an NFL team I'd position a sniper on the stadium roof and the first sumbitch who took a knee during the Anthem would get his head blown off......fucking dirtbags making million$ playing a kid's game and they have no respect for the country that makes that possible?   The 1st Amendment applies to saying what you please about the government...doesn't work that way in business...the Rats saw to that with their PC crap....so it works both ways.  You put on that uniform and walk into that stadium, check your politics at your locker.


It's always the trumpanzees here who live their violence vicariously on the internet while hiding in their basement.


----------



## bodecea

MindWars said:


> NFL considers 15-yard penalty for anthem kneeling
> ATLANTA — On Tuesday, NFL owners put three hours aside for a privileged session to speak—amongst themselves and family members—about the most sensitive of topics.
> 
> 
> 
> Good I hope they do do it,  Football has become one of the American all time pass times, it's just one of those Americana things, Patriot etc.



Love the sound.


----------



## Tom Horn

bodecea said:


> It's always the trumpanzees here who live their violence vicariously on the internet while hiding in their basement.



I'm a combat Vet, Pete...nothing "vicarious" about what I've seen and done and we don't have basements in Arizona so you've scored another double-fail.  I saw Sassy slapped you around again the other day and now you're begging for a double-dose from me.....you need to go back in for a 72 hour hold.


----------



## WinterBorn

Tom Horn said:


> If I owned an NFL team I'd position a sniper on the stadium roof and the first sumbitch who took a knee during the Anthem would get his head blown off......fucking dirtbags making million$ playing a kid's game and they have no respect for the country that makes that possible?   The 1st Amendment applies to saying what you please about the government...doesn't work that way in business...the Rats saw to that with their PC crap....so it works both ways.  You put on that uniform and walk into that stadium, check your politics at your locker.



So you want them to check their politics at the door, but if you owned a team you would advocate murder if they didn't follow YOUR politics.

Thank God you are not in charge.


----------



## WinterBorn

Tom Horn said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's always the trumpanzees here who live their violence vicariously on the internet while hiding in their basement.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a combat Vet, Pete...nothing "vicarious" about what I've seen and done and we don't have basements in Arizona so you've scored another double-fail.  I saw Sassy slapped you around again the other day and now you're begging for a double-dose from me.....you need to go back in for a 72 hour hold.
Click to expand...


Yeah, like he needs to be slapped around after you advocate murder for kneeling during the anthem.   Nothing says freedom like threatening someone's life if they don't show respect like you demand.


----------



## Hellbilly

How would you haters feel if the players found a different way to protest that didn't involve kneeling?

Sent from my SM-J727VPP using Tapatalk


----------



## Tom Horn

WinterBorn said:


> Yeah, like he needs to be slapped around after you advocate murder for kneeling during the anthem.   Nothing says freedom like threatening someone's life if they don't show respect like you demand.



It's a coon thang....lowlifes pampered and allowed to commit mayhem on whites thanks to leftist cowards allowing it.   They have no respect for the Anthem because they have no respect for the USA or their League, or their owner...they only want what they can take or talk somebody out of.  PROUD BLACK MEN stand for the Anthem....chickenshit coons hate everything about all of it...they're only after the bling and white groupies (mud sharks) who they can sodomize, beat up, knock up, and then vanish from the consequences....fuck you, boyo.


----------



## WinterBorn

Tom Horn said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, like he needs to be slapped around after you advocate murder for kneeling during the anthem.   Nothing says freedom like threatening someone's life if they don't show respect like you demand.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a coon thang....lowlifes pampered and allowed to commit mayhem on whites thanks to leftist cowards allowing it.   They have no respect for the Anthem because they have no respect for the USA or their League, or their owner...they only want what they can take or talk somebody out of.  PROUD BLACK MEN stand for the Anthem....chickenshit coons hate everything about all of it...they're only after the bling and white groupies (mud sharks) who they can sodomize, beat up, knock up, and then vanish from the consequences....fuck you, boyo.
Click to expand...


And obviously you are the pillar of good behavior and respect.   No, fuck you, asswipe.   You are a combat vet?  Me too.   The difference is that my pride in my country does not require that everyone act like I want them to.  I don't require lockstep displays of patriotism.  I don't threaten people, because I am not threatened by such passive behavior.  You want them to lie about how they feel rather than upset your delicate sensibilities.  I want them to play ball.  That is why I am there.   And besides, I have seen too many who crow about shit like this fuck people over, lie, steal, cheat and then pretend they are better than other people.

So fuck you.


----------



## Pogo

Tijn Von Ingersleben said:


> Tom Horn said:
> 
> 
> 
> If I owned an NFL team I'd position a sniper on the stadium roof and the first sumbitch who took a knee during the Anthem would get his head blown off......fucking dirtbags making million$ playing a kid's game and they have no respect for the country that makes that possible?   The 1st Amendment applies to saying what you please about the government...doesn't work that way in business...the Rats saw to that with their PC crap....so it works both ways.  You put on that uniform and walk into that stadium, check your politics at your locker.
> 
> 
> 
> I think that is what upsets so many people. It's from where this sprouted. The radical left works very hard to correct and punish anyone who strays from their ideal of 'correct society'. It's all born from Cultural Marxism.
Click to expand...


What in the FUCK do you think forcing people to assume a position for a music fetish that has zero to do with what they came to the stadium for *IS*, if not "punishing anyone who strays from their version of 'correct society'?

I mean Jesus Christ on a COCONUT.  

Hypocrisy, meet Doublethink.  And its wife Having it Both Ways.


----------



## Tijn Von Ingersleben

Pogo said:


> Tijn Von Ingersleben said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tom Horn said:
> 
> 
> 
> If I owned an NFL team I'd position a sniper on the stadium roof and the first sumbitch who took a knee during the Anthem would get his head blown off......fucking dirtbags making million$ playing a kid's game and they have no respect for the country that makes that possible?   The 1st Amendment applies to saying what you please about the government...doesn't work that way in business...the Rats saw to that with their PC crap....so it works both ways.  You put on that uniform and walk into that stadium, check your politics at your locker.
> 
> 
> 
> I think that is what upsets so many people. It's from where this sprouted. The radical left works very hard to correct and punish anyone who strays from their ideal of 'correct society'. It's all born from Cultural Marxism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What in the FUCK do you think forcing people to assume a position for a music fetish that has zero to do with what they came to the stadium for *IS*, if not "punishing anyone who strays from their version of 'correct society'?
> 
> I mean Jesus Christ on a COCONUT.
> 
> Hypocrisy, meet Doublethink.  And its wife Having it Both Ways.
Click to expand...

We have a cultural lik all others in which norms are set. One of these cultural norms is to stand and show respect for the nations flag. Cultural Marxism seeks to destroy all norms in it's quest for social upheaval. People such as yourself attempt to inform us that these norms are only there to 'opress us'...to make us 'slaves to a system'. "You can't force me or anyone I know to bow down to your flag maaaaaaaaaaaaaaaan"
When in fact you are either too obtuse or self destructive to see that what you are promoting is simply an alternative version of control.
When old cultures are deconstructed, new ones form in their place. Many times those new structures are more oppressive than the previous. Be careful what you push toward...there may be a cliff.


----------



## Tom Horn

WinterBorn said:


> And obviously you are the pillar of good behavior and respect.   No, fuck you, asswipe.   You are a combat vet?  Me too.   The difference is that my pride in my country does not require that everyone act like I want them to.  I don't require lockstep displays of patriotism.  I don't threaten people, because I am not threatened by such passive behavior.  You want them to lie about how they feel rather than upset your delicate sensibilities.  I want them to play ball.  That is why I am there.   And besides, I have seen too many who crow about shit like this fuck people over, lie, steal, cheat and then pretend they are better than other people.
> 
> So fuck you.



You're who I just described above....no matter what success you may have found in white society, you're still a hateful racist underneath the veneer and were probably a criminal when you were young.  You've already admitted NOT being a combat Vet in prior exchanges so add "lying sack of shit" to your profile.


----------



## Pogo

Tijn Von Ingersleben said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tijn Von Ingersleben said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tom Horn said:
> 
> 
> 
> If I owned an NFL team I'd position a sniper on the stadium roof and the first sumbitch who took a knee during the Anthem would get his head blown off......fucking dirtbags making million$ playing a kid's game and they have no respect for the country that makes that possible?   The 1st Amendment applies to saying what you please about the government...doesn't work that way in business...the Rats saw to that with their PC crap....so it works both ways.  You put on that uniform and walk into that stadium, check your politics at your locker.
> 
> 
> 
> I think that is what upsets so many people. It's from where this sprouted. The radical left works very hard to correct and punish anyone who strays from their ideal of 'correct society'. It's all born from Cultural Marxism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What in the FUCK do you think forcing people to assume a position for a music fetish that has zero to do with what they came to the stadium for *IS*, if not "punishing anyone who strays from their version of 'correct society'?
> 
> I mean Jesus Christ on a COCONUT.
> 
> Hypocrisy, meet Doublethink.  And its wife Having it Both Ways.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We have a cultural lik all others in which norms are set. One of these cultural norms is to stand and show respect for the nations flag. Cultural Marxism seeks to destroy all norms in it's quest for social upheaval. People such as yourself attempt to inform us that these norms are only there to 'opress us'...to make us 'slaves to a system'. "You can't force me or anyone I know to bow down to your flag maaaaaaaaaaaaaaaan"
> When in fact you are either too obtuse or self destructive to see that what you are promoting is simply an alternative version of control.
> When old cultures are deconstructed, new ones form in their place. Many times those new structures are more oppressive than the previous. Be careful what you push toward...there may be a cliff.
Click to expand...


Go fuck yourself.

It's your right to stand for your cute little fetish if you want to and it's my right to dismiss it as a childish little fetish.  You don't force me to stand and I don't force you to sit.  UNDERFUCKINGSTAND??

You just got your lesson in 'what Liberalism is'.  That'll be $37.68.  You could have saved money by paying attention in civics class but you were probably looking around to see who else was in the classroom that you could whip some 'control' on.


----------



## Tom Horn

Pogo said:


> What in the FUCK do you think forcing people to assume a position for a music fetish that has zero to do with what they came to the stadium for



So our Anthem is a "musical fetish" now?   It's always pleasing to see you prog misfits say and behave exactly as I predict you will...you should be waterboarded and deported....to Mexico....see what happens when you spit on their Flag.


----------



## Pogo

Tom Horn said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> What in the FUCK do you think forcing people to assume a position for a music fetish that has zero to do with what they came to the stadium for
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So our Anthem is a "musical fetish" now?   It's always pleasing to see you prog misfits say and behave exactly as I predict you will...you should be waterboarded and deported....to Mexico....see what happens when you spit on their Flag.
Click to expand...


You're like Abbott to my Costello.  Every time I make a point about fascism, you trot in and demonstrate it.

I suppose you want a cut of the action too.  Unfortunately I work for free because it's all about Freedom.
But thanks for the tactical support.


----------



## Tijn Von Ingersleben

Pogo said:


> Tijn Von Ingersleben said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tijn Von Ingersleben said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tom Horn said:
> 
> 
> 
> If I owned an NFL team I'd position a sniper on the stadium roof and the first sumbitch who took a knee during the Anthem would get his head blown off......fucking dirtbags making million$ playing a kid's game and they have no respect for the country that makes that possible?   The 1st Amendment applies to saying what you please about the government...doesn't work that way in business...the Rats saw to that with their PC crap....so it works both ways.  You put on that uniform and walk into that stadium, check your politics at your locker.
> 
> 
> 
> I think that is what upsets so many people. It's from where this sprouted. The radical left works very hard to correct and punish anyone who strays from their ideal of 'correct society'. It's all born from Cultural Marxism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What in the FUCK do you think forcing people to assume a position for a music fetish that has zero to do with what they came to the stadium for *IS*, if not "punishing anyone who strays from their version of 'correct society'?
> 
> I mean Jesus Christ on a COCONUT.
> 
> Hypocrisy, meet Doublethink.  And its wife Having it Both Ways.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We have a cultural lik all others in which norms are set. One of these cultural norms is to stand and show respect for the nations flag. Cultural Marxism seeks to destroy all norms in it's quest for social upheaval. People such as yourself attempt to inform us that these norms are only there to 'opress us'...to make us 'slaves to a system'. "You can't force me or anyone I know to bow down to your flag maaaaaaaaaaaaaaaan"
> When in fact you are either too obtuse or self destructive to see that what you are promoting is simply an alternative version of control.
> When old cultures are deconstructed, new ones form in their place. Many times those new structures are more oppressive than the previous. Be careful what you push toward...there may be a cliff.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Go fuck yourself.
> 
> It's your right to stand for your cute little fetish if you want to and it's my right to dismiss it as a childish little fetish.  You don't force me to stand and I don't force you to sit.  UNDERFUCKINGSTAND??
Click to expand...

blow me Commie


----------



## Tom Horn

Pogo said:


> I suppose you want a cut of the action too.  Unfortunately I work for free because it's all about Freedom.
> But thanks for the tactical support.



No you don't...you get a penny a word from Soros and I want my cut....20%...which means you owe me 80 mills times a BILLION....you can cut the check this afternoon or I'll send my ninjas repelling down ropes to collect in cash.


----------



## Pogo

Tijn Von Ingersleben said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tijn Von Ingersleben said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tijn Von Ingersleben said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tom Horn said:
> 
> 
> 
> If I owned an NFL team I'd position a sniper on the stadium roof and the first sumbitch who took a knee during the Anthem would get his head blown off......fucking dirtbags making million$ playing a kid's game and they have no respect for the country that makes that possible?   The 1st Amendment applies to saying what you please about the government...doesn't work that way in business...the Rats saw to that with their PC crap....so it works both ways.  You put on that uniform and walk into that stadium, check your politics at your locker.
> 
> 
> 
> I think that is what upsets so many people. It's from where this sprouted. The radical left works very hard to correct and punish anyone who strays from their ideal of 'correct society'. It's all born from Cultural Marxism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What in the FUCK do you think forcing people to assume a position for a music fetish that has zero to do with what they came to the stadium for *IS*, if not "punishing anyone who strays from their version of 'correct society'?
> 
> I mean Jesus Christ on a COCONUT.
> 
> Hypocrisy, meet Doublethink.  And its wife Having it Both Ways.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We have a cultural lik all others in which norms are set. One of these cultural norms is to stand and show respect for the nations flag. Cultural Marxism seeks to destroy all norms in it's quest for social upheaval. People such as yourself attempt to inform us that these norms are only there to 'opress us'...to make us 'slaves to a system'. "You can't force me or anyone I know to bow down to your flag maaaaaaaaaaaaaaaan"
> When in fact you are either too obtuse or self destructive to see that what you are promoting is simply an alternative version of control.
> When old cultures are deconstructed, new ones form in their place. Many times those new structures are more oppressive than the previous. Be careful what you push toward...there may be a cliff.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Go fuck yourself.
> 
> It's your right to stand for your cute little fetish if you want to and it's my right to dismiss it as a childish little fetish.  You don't force me to stand and I don't force you to sit.  UNDERFUCKINGSTAND??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> blow me Commie
Click to expand...


See what I mean?

Me: "go fuck yourself".  Leaves the action up to the individual.

You: "blow me".  Tries to control somebody else.

Authoritarians always give themselves away.


----------



## Likkmee

Who gives a fuck ? You assholes ( like me) only know the name of any of the unemployable zillionaire jocks(professional athletes---Jenner, Tyson, Rodman, OJ etc) because you( we) were influenced by our idiot parents and the brainwash unit( TV) that they were coerced into buying ( on credit) to teach you patriotism and other such tripe.
Did the asteroid not get there yet ?


----------



## dblack

MindWars said:


> NFL considers 15-yard penalty for anthem kneeling
> ATLANTA — On Tuesday, NFL owners put three hours aside for a privileged session to speak—amongst themselves and family members—about the most sensitive of topics.
> 
> 
> 
> Good I hope they do do it,  Football has become one of the American all time pass times, it's just one of those Americana things, Patriot etc.



We should all express our patriotism by silencing dissent and protest. Got it.


----------



## WinterBorn

Tom Horn said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> And obviously you are the pillar of good behavior and respect.   No, fuck you, asswipe.   You are a combat vet?  Me too.   The difference is that my pride in my country does not require that everyone act like I want them to.  I don't require lockstep displays of patriotism.  I don't threaten people, because I am not threatened by such passive behavior.  You want them to lie about how they feel rather than upset your delicate sensibilities.  I want them to play ball.  That is why I am there.   And besides, I have seen too many who crow about shit like this fuck people over, lie, steal, cheat and then pretend they are better than other people.
> 
> So fuck you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're who I just described above....no matter what success you may have found in white society, you're still a hateful racist underneath the veneer and were probably a criminal when you were young.  You've already admitted NOT being a combat Vet in prior exchanges so add "lying sack of shit" to your profile.
Click to expand...


A hateful racist?   Where the hell do you get that?   Yes, I have had success.  Not because of any racial element.  But because I worked my ass off.  I'd love to hear where you get your "hateful racist" bullshit from.  Or do you feel fine just making shit up.    And a criminal?  lol   Are you really going to pretend you know anything about me now?  Because so far you are no where near the truth.


----------



## WinterBorn

Tom Horn said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> What in the FUCK do you think forcing people to assume a position for a music fetish that has zero to do with what they came to the stadium for
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So our Anthem is a "musical fetish" now?   It's always pleasing to see you prog misfits say and behave exactly as I predict you will...you should be waterboarded and deported....to Mexico....see what happens when you spit on their Flag.
Click to expand...


Feel free to TRY and deport me.   Or are you praying that the gov't will do your dirty work?  I have never spit on a flag or disrespected anyone's national anthem.  But you want me waterboarded and deported?  But, by all means, come down and give it a try, asshole.


----------



## Pogo

dblack said:


> MindWars said:
> 
> 
> 
> NFL considers 15-yard penalty for anthem kneeling
> ATLANTA — On Tuesday, NFL owners put three hours aside for a privileged session to speak—amongst themselves and family members—about the most sensitive of topics.
> 
> 
> 
> Good I hope they do do it,  Football has become one of the American all time pass times, it's just one of those Americana things, Patriot etc.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We should all express our patriotism by silencing dissent and protest. Got it.
Click to expand...


Absolutely right.  Because nothing says "Freedom" like dictating that everybody has to adopt a particular body posture (and of course "children--- no talking") under pain of deportation or worse, so they can all sing the magic song about a "land of the free" --- or else.  

My country 'tis of thee
Sweet land of forced - PC
Of thee I sing
Land where we don't abide
Sumbitches who won't be tied
To behavior we prescribe
Let Freedom Sting!


----------



## dblack

Pogo said:


> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MindWars said:
> 
> 
> 
> NFL considers 15-yard penalty for anthem kneeling
> ATLANTA — On Tuesday, NFL owners put three hours aside for a privileged session to speak—amongst themselves and family members—about the most sensitive of topics.
> 
> 
> 
> Good I hope they do do it,  Football has become one of the American all time pass times, it's just one of those Americana things, Patriot etc.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We should all express our patriotism by silencing dissent and protest. Got it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Absolutely right.  Because nothing says "Freedom" like dictating that everybody has to adopt a particular body posture (and of course "children--- no talking") under pain of deportation or worse, so they can all sing the magic song about a "land of the free" --- or else.
> 
> My country 'tis of thee
> Sweet land of forced - PC
> Of thee I sing
> Land where we don't abide
> Sumbitches who won't be tied
> To behavior we prescribe
> Let Freedom Sting!
Click to expand...


It's vital that our role models express respect and admiration for our deal leader, Mad King Donald.


----------



## WinterBorn

Pogo said:


> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MindWars said:
> 
> 
> 
> NFL considers 15-yard penalty for anthem kneeling
> ATLANTA — On Tuesday, NFL owners put three hours aside for a privileged session to speak—amongst themselves and family members—about the most sensitive of topics.
> 
> 
> 
> Good I hope they do do it,  Football has become one of the American all time pass times, it's just one of those Americana things, Patriot etc.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We should all express our patriotism by silencing dissent and protest. Got it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Absolutely right.  Because nothing says "Freedom" like dictating that everybody has to adopt a particular body posture (and of course "children--- no talking") under pain of deportation or worse, so they can all sing the magic song about a "land of the free" --- or else.
> 
> My country 'tis of thee
> Sweet land of forced - PC
> Of thee I sing
> Land where we don't abide
> Sumbitches who won't be tied
> To behavior we prescribe
> Let Freedom Sting!
Click to expand...



Best post of the thread!!!!


----------



## Pogo

WinterBorn said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MindWars said:
> 
> 
> 
> NFL considers 15-yard penalty for anthem kneeling
> ATLANTA — On Tuesday, NFL owners put three hours aside for a privileged session to speak—amongst themselves and family members—about the most sensitive of topics.
> 
> 
> 
> Good I hope they do do it,  Football has become one of the American all time pass times, it's just one of those Americana things, Patriot etc.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We should all express our patriotism by silencing dissent and protest. Got it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Absolutely right.  Because nothing says "Freedom" like dictating that everybody has to adopt a particular body posture (and of course "children--- no talking") under pain of deportation or worse, so they can all sing the magic song about a "land of the free" --- or else.
> 
> My country 'tis of thee
> Sweet land of forced - PC
> Of thee I sing
> Land where we don't abide
> Sumbitches who won't be tied
> To behavior we prescribe
> Let Freedom Sting!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Best post of the thread!!!!
Click to expand...


I am honoured good sir.  

If everyone doesn't know, that's actually sung to another national anthem, that of Great Britain.

I believe the original lyrics go:

The King he had a date
He stayed out ver-y late
'Cause he's the king.
The Queen she paced the floor
She paced 'til almost four
She met him aaa---t the door
God save the King!


----------



## harmonica

...I've put out the facts, numbers, links, etc that there is not a major problem of police brutality by police against blacks......so the kneeling crap is for lies/myths


----------



## harmonica

WinterBorn said:


> You want to know why this has become an issue?  Because people are trying to make it an issue.  Players were kneeling for months before anyone raised hell about it.   It is a personal choice for the players.  It is constitutionally protected free speech and protest.
> 
> But the 15 yard penalty thing didn't happen.  The new NFL rule allows players to stay in the locker room if they choose.  But if they come out on the field, they are required to stand.  So players can opt to skip the anthem.  It offers the same protest without the nonsense from the fans.


but blacks want people fired for saying the N--word/etc ...


----------



## WinterBorn

harmonica said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> You want to know why this has become an issue?  Because people are trying to make it an issue.  Players were kneeling for months before anyone raised hell about it.   It is a personal choice for the players.  It is constitutionally protected free speech and protest.
> 
> But the 15 yard penalty thing didn't happen.  The new NFL rule allows players to stay in the locker room if they choose.  But if they come out on the field, they are required to stand.  So players can opt to skip the anthem.  It offers the same protest without the nonsense from the fans.
> 
> 
> 
> but blacks want people fired for saying the N--word/etc ...
Click to expand...


I did not address the subject he is protesting.   I was discussing the topic.


----------



## harmonica

WinterBorn said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MindWars said:
> 
> 
> 
> NFL considers 15-yard penalty for anthem kneeling
> ATLANTA — On Tuesday, NFL owners put three hours aside for a privileged session to speak—amongst themselves and family members—about the most sensitive of topics.
> 
> 
> 
> Good I hope they do do it,  Football has become one of the American all time pass times, it's just one of those Americana things, Patriot etc.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We should all express our patriotism by silencing dissent and protest. Got it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Absolutely right.  Because nothing says "Freedom" like dictating that everybody has to adopt a particular body posture (and of course "children--- no talking") under pain of deportation or worse, so they can all sing the magic song about a "land of the free" --- or else.
> 
> My country 'tis of thee
> Sweet land of forced - PC
> Of thee I sing
> Land where we don't abide
> Sumbitches who won't be tied
> To behavior we prescribe
> Let Freedom Sting!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Best post of the thread!!!!
Click to expand...

basically, plain and simple:
1.they are protesting on the employers' time [ the employers are paying their salaries and for the* TV time*- [Millions$$$$$] --not the players ..so it is PERFECTLY ''right'' for the employers to say what is allowed or not....how would you like it if you paid Millions $$$ for air time for your employees and someone gave the heil hitler salute/wore nazi shirts/etc? flew a confederate flag?
2. people pay $$$$ for cable/seats/etc to enjoy and watch a game without political/social/protesting
3. it's not like if I or you protested because no one is paying to watch us
5. as I've stated and proven with links/facts in other threads, there is not a major problem of police brutality against blacks
....on the TV shows_ MASH/Bionic Woman/Columbo/Wagon Train/_etc--the actors just couldn't start kneeling, or talking about political/social problems without the owners/producers consent
that's why they are called ''owners'''


----------



## WinterBorn

harmonica said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MindWars said:
> 
> 
> 
> NFL considers 15-yard penalty for anthem kneeling
> ATLANTA — On Tuesday, NFL owners put three hours aside for a privileged session to speak—amongst themselves and family members—about the most sensitive of topics.
> 
> 
> 
> Good I hope they do do it,  Football has become one of the American all time pass times, it's just one of those Americana things, Patriot etc.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We should all express our patriotism by silencing dissent and protest. Got it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Absolutely right.  Because nothing says "Freedom" like dictating that everybody has to adopt a particular body posture (and of course "children--- no talking") under pain of deportation or worse, so they can all sing the magic song about a "land of the free" --- or else.
> 
> My country 'tis of thee
> Sweet land of forced - PC
> Of thee I sing
> Land where we don't abide
> Sumbitches who won't be tied
> To behavior we prescribe
> Let Freedom Sting!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Best post of the thread!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> basically, plain and simple:
> 1.they are protesting on the employers' time [ the employers are paying their salaries and for the* TV time*- [Millions$$$$$] --not the players ..so it is PERFECTLY ''right'' for the employers to say what is allowed or not....how would you like it if you paid Millions $$$ for air time for your employees and someone gave the heil hitler salute/wore nazi shirts/etc? flew a confederate flag?
> 2. people pay $$$$ for cable/seats/etc to enjoy and watch a game without political/social/protesting
> 3. it's not like if I or you protested because no one is paying to watch us
> 5. as I've stated and proven with links/facts in other threads, there is not a major problem of police brutality against blacks
> ....on the TV shows_ MASH/Bionic Woman/Columbo/Wagon Train/_etc--the actors just couldn't start kneeling, or talking about political/social problems without the owners/producers consent
> that's why they are called ''owners'''
Click to expand...


The players were trotted out for the national anthem for political reasons.   I have no problem with them doing something completely passive to make a point.

Which brings up another point.   Nobody paid any attention to the guy kneeling for the first half of the season.  Then all the hoopla exploded.  Now it is a huge issue, because people ranted and raved about something.


----------



## dblack

WinterBorn said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MindWars said:
> 
> 
> 
> NFL considers 15-yard penalty for anthem kneeling
> ATLANTA — On Tuesday, NFL owners put three hours aside for a privileged session to speak—amongst themselves and family members—about the most sensitive of topics.
> 
> 
> 
> Good I hope they do do it,  Football has become one of the American all time pass times, it's just one of those Americana things, Patriot etc.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We should all express our patriotism by silencing dissent and protest. Got it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Absolutely right.  Because nothing says "Freedom" like dictating that everybody has to adopt a particular body posture (and of course "children--- no talking") under pain of deportation or worse, so they can all sing the magic song about a "land of the free" --- or else.
> 
> My country 'tis of thee
> Sweet land of forced - PC
> Of thee I sing
> Land where we don't abide
> Sumbitches who won't be tied
> To behavior we prescribe
> Let Freedom Sting!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Best post of the thread!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> basically, plain and simple:
> 1.they are protesting on the employers' time [ the employers are paying their salaries and for the* TV time*- [Millions$$$$$] --not the players ..so it is PERFECTLY ''right'' for the employers to say what is allowed or not....how would you like it if you paid Millions $$$ for air time for your employees and someone gave the heil hitler salute/wore nazi shirts/etc? flew a confederate flag?
> 2. people pay $$$$ for cable/seats/etc to enjoy and watch a game without political/social/protesting
> 3. it's not like if I or you protested because no one is paying to watch us
> 5. as I've stated and proven with links/facts in other threads, there is not a major problem of police brutality against blacks
> ....on the TV shows_ MASH/Bionic Woman/Columbo/Wagon Train/_etc--the actors just couldn't start kneeling, or talking about political/social problems without the owners/producers consent
> that's why they are called ''owners'''
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The players were trotted out for the national anthem for political reasons.   I have no problem with them doing something completely passive to make a point.
> 
> Which brings up another point.   Nobody paid any attention to the guy kneeling for the first half of the season.  Then all the hoopla exploded.  Now it is a huge issue, because people ranted and raved about something.
Click to expand...


The silver lining of the reactionary response is that it amplifies the protests, makes them even more notable and newsworthy when they happen. Go team!


----------



## harmonica

WinterBorn said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MindWars said:
> 
> 
> 
> NFL considers 15-yard penalty for anthem kneeling
> ATLANTA — On Tuesday, NFL owners put three hours aside for a privileged session to speak—amongst themselves and family members—about the most sensitive of topics.
> 
> 
> 
> Good I hope they do do it,  Football has become one of the American all time pass times, it's just one of those Americana things, Patriot etc.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We should all express our patriotism by silencing dissent and protest. Got it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Absolutely right.  Because nothing says "Freedom" like dictating that everybody has to adopt a particular body posture (and of course "children--- no talking") under pain of deportation or worse, so they can all sing the magic song about a "land of the free" --- or else.
> 
> My country 'tis of thee
> Sweet land of forced - PC
> Of thee I sing
> Land where we don't abide
> Sumbitches who won't be tied
> To behavior we prescribe
> Let Freedom Sting!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Best post of the thread!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> basically, plain and simple:
> 1.they are protesting on the employers' time [ the employers are paying their salaries and for the* TV time*- [Millions$$$$$] --not the players ..so it is PERFECTLY ''right'' for the employers to say what is allowed or not....how would you like it if you paid Millions $$$ for air time for your employees and someone gave the heil hitler salute/wore nazi shirts/etc? flew a confederate flag?
> 2. people pay $$$$ for cable/seats/etc to enjoy and watch a game without political/social/protesting
> 3. it's not like if I or you protested because no one is paying to watch us
> 5. as I've stated and proven with links/facts in other threads, there is not a major problem of police brutality against blacks
> ....on the TV shows_ MASH/Bionic Woman/Columbo/Wagon Train/_etc--the actors just couldn't start kneeling, or talking about political/social problems without the owners/producers consent
> that's why they are called ''owners'''
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The players were trotted out for the national anthem for political reasons.   I have no problem with them doing something completely passive to make a point.
> 
> Which brings up another point.   Nobody paid any attention to the guy kneeling for the first half of the season.  Then all the hoopla exploded.  Now it is a huge issue, because people ranted and raved about something.
Click to expand...

that's just it--you can't make_ your_ point when _someone else _is paying for the air time/salary/etc if the someone else does not want you to ......that's not how it works


----------



## harmonica

dblack said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> We should all express our patriotism by silencing dissent and protest. Got it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Absolutely right.  Because nothing says "Freedom" like dictating that everybody has to adopt a particular body posture (and of course "children--- no talking") under pain of deportation or worse, so they can all sing the magic song about a "land of the free" --- or else.
> 
> My country 'tis of thee
> Sweet land of forced - PC
> Of thee I sing
> Land where we don't abide
> Sumbitches who won't be tied
> To behavior we prescribe
> Let Freedom Sting!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Best post of the thread!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> basically, plain and simple:
> 1.they are protesting on the employers' time [ the employers are paying their salaries and for the* TV time*- [Millions$$$$$] --not the players ..so it is PERFECTLY ''right'' for the employers to say what is allowed or not....how would you like it if you paid Millions $$$ for air time for your employees and someone gave the heil hitler salute/wore nazi shirts/etc? flew a confederate flag?
> 2. people pay $$$$ for cable/seats/etc to enjoy and watch a game without political/social/protesting
> 3. it's not like if I or you protested because no one is paying to watch us
> 5. as I've stated and proven with links/facts in other threads, there is not a major problem of police brutality against blacks
> ....on the TV shows_ MASH/Bionic Woman/Columbo/Wagon Train/_etc--the actors just couldn't start kneeling, or talking about political/social problems without the owners/producers consent
> that's why they are called ''owners'''
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The players were trotted out for the national anthem for political reasons.   I have no problem with them doing something completely passive to make a point.
> 
> Which brings up another point.   Nobody paid any attention to the guy kneeling for the first half of the season.  Then all the hoopla exploded.  Now it is a huge issue, because people ranted and raved about something.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The silver lining of the reactionary response is that it amplifies the protests, makes them even more notable and newsworthy when they happen. Go team!
Click to expand...

....this is one of the reasons that Trump got elected-- all the media/black protesting for lies/myths/etc...and it hurts the cause....they are just crying wolf wolf wolf wolf


----------



## dblack

harmonica said:


> ....this is one of the reasons that Trump got elected-- all the media/black protesting for lies/myths/etc...and it hurts the cause....they are just crying wolf wolf wolf wolf



Maybe they are crying wolf. Maybe all these protests are much ado about nothing. But it's best to silence them anyway. It's the American way!


----------



## WinterBorn

harmonica said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> We should all express our patriotism by silencing dissent and protest. Got it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Absolutely right.  Because nothing says "Freedom" like dictating that everybody has to adopt a particular body posture (and of course "children--- no talking") under pain of deportation or worse, so they can all sing the magic song about a "land of the free" --- or else.
> 
> My country 'tis of thee
> Sweet land of forced - PC
> Of thee I sing
> Land where we don't abide
> Sumbitches who won't be tied
> To behavior we prescribe
> Let Freedom Sting!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Best post of the thread!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> basically, plain and simple:
> 1.they are protesting on the employers' time [ the employers are paying their salaries and for the* TV time*- [Millions$$$$$] --not the players ..so it is PERFECTLY ''right'' for the employers to say what is allowed or not....how would you like it if you paid Millions $$$ for air time for your employees and someone gave the heil hitler salute/wore nazi shirts/etc? flew a confederate flag?
> 2. people pay $$$$ for cable/seats/etc to enjoy and watch a game without political/social/protesting
> 3. it's not like if I or you protested because no one is paying to watch us
> 5. as I've stated and proven with links/facts in other threads, there is not a major problem of police brutality against blacks
> ....on the TV shows_ MASH/Bionic Woman/Columbo/Wagon Train/_etc--the actors just couldn't start kneeling, or talking about political/social problems without the owners/producers consent
> that's why they are called ''owners'''
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The players were trotted out for the national anthem for political reasons.   I have no problem with them doing something completely passive to make a point.
> 
> Which brings up another point.   Nobody paid any attention to the guy kneeling for the first half of the season.  Then all the hoopla exploded.  Now it is a huge issue, because people ranted and raved about something.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> that's just it--you can't make_ your_ point when _someone else _is paying for the air time/salary/etc if the someone else does not want you to ......that's not how it works
Click to expand...


Apparently you can.   Whathisface knelt for half a season without being noticed.   Then his opponents provided him with all the publicity he could handle.  He probably wasn't going to be playing any more anyway.   He was not that good.  But now he is an icon.


----------



## harmonica

WinterBorn said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Absolutely right.  Because nothing says "Freedom" like dictating that everybody has to adopt a particular body posture (and of course "children--- no talking") under pain of deportation or worse, so they can all sing the magic song about a "land of the free" --- or else.
> 
> My country 'tis of thee
> Sweet land of forced - PC
> Of thee I sing
> Land where we don't abide
> Sumbitches who won't be tied
> To behavior we prescribe
> Let Freedom Sting!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Best post of the thread!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> basically, plain and simple:
> 1.they are protesting on the employers' time [ the employers are paying their salaries and for the* TV time*- [Millions$$$$$] --not the players ..so it is PERFECTLY ''right'' for the employers to say what is allowed or not....how would you like it if you paid Millions $$$ for air time for your employees and someone gave the heil hitler salute/wore nazi shirts/etc? flew a confederate flag?
> 2. people pay $$$$ for cable/seats/etc to enjoy and watch a game without political/social/protesting
> 3. it's not like if I or you protested because no one is paying to watch us
> 5. as I've stated and proven with links/facts in other threads, there is not a major problem of police brutality against blacks
> ....on the TV shows_ MASH/Bionic Woman/Columbo/Wagon Train/_etc--the actors just couldn't start kneeling, or talking about political/social problems without the owners/producers consent
> that's why they are called ''owners'''
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The players were trotted out for the national anthem for political reasons.   I have no problem with them doing something completely passive to make a point.
> 
> Which brings up another point.   Nobody paid any attention to the guy kneeling for the first half of the season.  Then all the hoopla exploded.  Now it is a huge issue, because people ranted and raved about something.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> that's just it--you can't make_ your_ point when _someone else _is paying for the air time/salary/etc if the someone else does not want you to ......that's not how it works
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Apparently you can.   Whathisface knelt for half a season without being noticed.   Then his opponents provided him with all the publicity he could handle.  He probably wasn't going to be playing any more anyway.   He was not that good.  But now he is an icon.
Click to expand...

you are not thinking of the overall problem--_realistically_/etc
...when the fans got fed up with it, and started not watching--then the owners had to to reassess what needed to be done
....it took time for the affects of his kneeling to be recognized


----------



## dblack

harmonica said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Best post of the thread!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> basically, plain and simple:
> 1.they are protesting on the employers' time [ the employers are paying their salaries and for the* TV time*- [Millions$$$$$] --not the players ..so it is PERFECTLY ''right'' for the employers to say what is allowed or not....how would you like it if you paid Millions $$$ for air time for your employees and someone gave the heil hitler salute/wore nazi shirts/etc? flew a confederate flag?
> 2. people pay $$$$ for cable/seats/etc to enjoy and watch a game without political/social/protesting
> 3. it's not like if I or you protested because no one is paying to watch us
> 5. as I've stated and proven with links/facts in other threads, there is not a major problem of police brutality against blacks
> ....on the TV shows_ MASH/Bionic Woman/Columbo/Wagon Train/_etc--the actors just couldn't start kneeling, or talking about political/social problems without the owners/producers consent
> that's why they are called ''owners'''
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The players were trotted out for the national anthem for political reasons.   I have no problem with them doing something completely passive to make a point.
> 
> Which brings up another point.   Nobody paid any attention to the guy kneeling for the first half of the season.  Then all the hoopla exploded.  Now it is a huge issue, because people ranted and raved about something.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> that's just it--you can't make_ your_ point when _someone else _is paying for the air time/salary/etc if the someone else does not want you to ......that's not how it works
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Apparently you can.   Whathisface knelt for half a season without being noticed.   Then his opponents provided him with all the publicity he could handle.  He probably wasn't going to be playing any more anyway.   He was not that good.  But now he is an icon.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you are not thinking of the overall problem--_realistically_/etc
> ...when the fans got fed up with it, and started not watching--then the owners had to to reassess what needed to be done
> ....it took time for the affects of his kneeling to be recognized
Click to expand...


I'm not upset with the owners. They're simply responding to the petty insecurities of the fans. The fans are the "weak link" when it comes to fake patriotism.


----------



## WinterBorn

harmonica said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Best post of the thread!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> basically, plain and simple:
> 1.they are protesting on the employers' time [ the employers are paying their salaries and for the* TV time*- [Millions$$$$$] --not the players ..so it is PERFECTLY ''right'' for the employers to say what is allowed or not....how would you like it if you paid Millions $$$ for air time for your employees and someone gave the heil hitler salute/wore nazi shirts/etc? flew a confederate flag?
> 2. people pay $$$$ for cable/seats/etc to enjoy and watch a game without political/social/protesting
> 3. it's not like if I or you protested because no one is paying to watch us
> 5. as I've stated and proven with links/facts in other threads, there is not a major problem of police brutality against blacks
> ....on the TV shows_ MASH/Bionic Woman/Columbo/Wagon Train/_etc--the actors just couldn't start kneeling, or talking about political/social problems without the owners/producers consent
> that's why they are called ''owners'''
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The players were trotted out for the national anthem for political reasons.   I have no problem with them doing something completely passive to make a point.
> 
> Which brings up another point.   Nobody paid any attention to the guy kneeling for the first half of the season.  Then all the hoopla exploded.  Now it is a huge issue, because people ranted and raved about something.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> that's just it--you can't make_ your_ point when _someone else _is paying for the air time/salary/etc if the someone else does not want you to ......that's not how it works
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Apparently you can.   Whathisface knelt for half a season without being noticed.   Then his opponents provided him with all the publicity he could handle.  He probably wasn't going to be playing any more anyway.   He was not that good.  But now he is an icon.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you are not thinking of the overall problem--_realistically_/etc
> ...when the fans got fed up with it, and started not watching--then the owners had to to reassess what needed to be done
> ....it took time for the affects of his kneeling to be recognized
Click to expand...


I am thinking realistically.   The delay you speak of is fine.  But there was not outcry for half a season.  He started kneeling in the pre-season games.  The fuss started mid-season.  Not the reactions of the owners.  The noise from the rightwing radio/news media.


----------



## WinterBorn

dblack said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> basically, plain and simple:
> 1.they are protesting on the employers' time [ the employers are paying their salaries and for the* TV time*- [Millions$$$$$] --not the players ..so it is PERFECTLY ''right'' for the employers to say what is allowed or not....how would you like it if you paid Millions $$$ for air time for your employees and someone gave the heil hitler salute/wore nazi shirts/etc? flew a confederate flag?
> 2. people pay $$$$ for cable/seats/etc to enjoy and watch a game without political/social/protesting
> 3. it's not like if I or you protested because no one is paying to watch us
> 5. as I've stated and proven with links/facts in other threads, there is not a major problem of police brutality against blacks
> ....on the TV shows_ MASH/Bionic Woman/Columbo/Wagon Train/_etc--the actors just couldn't start kneeling, or talking about political/social problems without the owners/producers consent
> that's why they are called ''owners'''
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The players were trotted out for the national anthem for political reasons.   I have no problem with them doing something completely passive to make a point.
> 
> Which brings up another point.   Nobody paid any attention to the guy kneeling for the first half of the season.  Then all the hoopla exploded.  Now it is a huge issue, because people ranted and raved about something.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> that's just it--you can't make_ your_ point when _someone else _is paying for the air time/salary/etc if the someone else does not want you to ......that's not how it works
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Apparently you can.   Whathisface knelt for half a season without being noticed.   Then his opponents provided him with all the publicity he could handle.  He probably wasn't going to be playing any more anyway.   He was not that good.  But now he is an icon.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you are not thinking of the overall problem--_realistically_/etc
> ...when the fans got fed up with it, and started not watching--then the owners had to to reassess what needed to be done
> ....it took time for the affects of his kneeling to be recognized
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not upset with the owners. They're simply responding to the petty insecurities of the fans. The fans are the "weak link" when it comes to fake patriotism.
Click to expand...


Just like the Roman Circuses, the masses can be whipped into a frenzy pretty easily.


----------



## Faun

MindWars said:


> NFL considers 15-yard penalty for anthem kneeling
> ATLANTA — On Tuesday, NFL owners put three hours aside for a privileged session to speak—amongst themselves and family members—about the most sensitive of topics.
> 
> 
> 
> Good I hope they do do it,  Football has become one of the American all time pass times, it's just one of those Americana things, Patriot etc.


LOLOL 

“pass time?”


----------



## dblack

WinterBorn said:


> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> The players were trotted out for the national anthem for political reasons.   I have no problem with them doing something completely passive to make a point.
> 
> Which brings up another point.   Nobody paid any attention to the guy kneeling for the first half of the season.  Then all the hoopla exploded.  Now it is a huge issue, because people ranted and raved about something.
> 
> 
> 
> that's just it--you can't make_ your_ point when _someone else _is paying for the air time/salary/etc if the someone else does not want you to ......that's not how it works
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Apparently you can.   Whathisface knelt for half a season without being noticed.   Then his opponents provided him with all the publicity he could handle.  He probably wasn't going to be playing any more anyway.   He was not that good.  But now he is an icon.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you are not thinking of the overall problem--_realistically_/etc
> ...when the fans got fed up with it, and started not watching--then the owners had to to reassess what needed to be done
> ....it took time for the affects of his kneeling to be recognized
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not upset with the owners. They're simply responding to the petty insecurities of the fans. The fans are the "weak link" when it comes to fake patriotism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just like the Roman Circuses, the masses can be whipped into a frenzy pretty easily.
Click to expand...


Yeah. And we're kind of glossing over Trump's influence in all of this. We have a TV ass clown telling people what patriotism is.


----------



## WinterBorn

What I find most amusing is the "solution".    The original protest had guys kneeling.  No movement.  Just kneeling.  And doing so with a bunch of large guys standing around.  Not very noticeable unless you are looking for it.   And the anthem is usually accompanied by military displays, fireworks, giant flags ect.  So there are huge distractions from the handful of players kneeling.   Now, the players will be walking out after the anthem.   No flashy distractions.  No men standing around blocking views of them.  And movement to catch people's eye.

Yep, great solution.


----------



## Papageorgio

Here is the timeline for Kaep’s kneeling.

All the athletes who joined Kaepernick’s national anthem protest

What I found interesting is that when he wasn’t suited to play, the first two preseason games, no one noticed him and his sitting. The third preseason game he was in uniform and was seated, a PR tweet was sent out, not highlighting Kaep, but the team, however people wanted to know why Kaep was sitting, so it was pretty quick to catch fire.


----------



## Pogo

harmonica said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MindWars said:
> 
> 
> 
> NFL considers 15-yard penalty for anthem kneeling
> ATLANTA — On Tuesday, NFL owners put three hours aside for a privileged session to speak—amongst themselves and family members—about the most sensitive of topics.
> 
> 
> 
> Good I hope they do do it,  Football has become one of the American all time pass times, it's just one of those Americana things, Patriot etc.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We should all express our patriotism by silencing dissent and protest. Got it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Absolutely right.  Because nothing says "Freedom" like dictating that everybody has to adopt a particular body posture (and of course "children--- no talking") under pain of deportation or worse, so they can all sing the magic song about a "land of the free" --- or else.
> 
> My country 'tis of thee
> Sweet land of forced - PC
> Of thee I sing
> Land where we don't abide
> Sumbitches who won't be tied
> To behavior we prescribe
> Let Freedom Sting!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Best post of the thread!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> basically, plain and simple:
> 1.they are protesting on the employers' time [ the employers are paying their salaries and for the* TV time*- [Millions$$$$$] --not the players ..so it is PERFECTLY ''right'' for the employers to say what is allowed or not....how would you like it if you paid Millions $$$ for air time for your employees and someone gave the heil hitler salute/wore nazi shirts/etc? flew a confederate flag?
Click to expand...


Wrrrrrongo.

This national anthem crapola isn't even *ON* TV.  Until this fake posturing shit was made into a fake story, NFL TV watchers weren't even aware there IS a national anthem played at a football game.

Obviously you don't even watch football, or you would have already known that.  Which makes you a hypocrite, parroting scripted whines on command about an event you've never seen, just because you're told to parrot that scripted whining and don't have the balls to figure out why you're being set up to do that.  Busted.



harmonica said:


> 2. people pay $$$$ for cable/seats/etc to enjoy and watch a game without political/social/protesting



And they do watch exactly that, since neither the anthem nor how it's handled, are part of that telecast (see hypocrisy clause above) and in the case of physically attending the game those patrons paid to see a football game, not to be part of a cattle call for a fucking jingo commercial -- during which those who want to are out either stocking up on beer or recycling the beer they already had, so save your hypocritical breath.

For those watching the game on TV it starts with the kickoff -- a/k/a the actual GAME, which is the whole point of watching -- not the jingo commercial.  As it should.



harmonica said:


> 3. it's not like if I or you protested because no one is paying to watch us



Once AGAIN see above.

See also the last 142 times this has already been pointed out before you regurgitated it here expecting different results.



harmonica said:


> 5. as I've stated and proven with links/facts in other threads, there is not a major problem of police brutality against blacks



Let us know when you're black and revisit this.  You can't "prove" a subjective analysis.  You could undermine their point by, say, proving that such incidents do not exist at all.  And rotsa ruck with that one.

There's actually a major problem with police brutality against _people_.



harmonica said:


> ....on the TV shows_ MASH/Bionic Woman/Columbo/Wagon Train/_etc--the actors just couldn't start kneeling, or talking about political/social problems without the owners/producers consent
> that's why they are called ''owners'''



This is about the most bizzaro analogy anybody's tried yet.  

A fucking episode of Wagon Train is in no way anything within smelling distance of resembling an NFL game.  But none of those TV shows begin with a fucking jingo commercial either ---- because it would make no sense to do so.


----------



## Desperado

NFL considers 15 yard penalty for anthem kneeling
Is that per kneeling player or just an overall penalty?


----------



## Correll

Pogo said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MindWars said:
> 
> 
> 
> NFL considers 15-yard penalty for anthem kneeling
> ATLANTA — On Tuesday, NFL owners put three hours aside for a privileged session to speak—amongst themselves and family members—about the most sensitive of topics.
> 
> 
> 
> Good I hope they do do it,  Football has become one of the American all time pass times, it's just one of those Americana things, Patriot etc.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We should all express our patriotism by silencing dissent and protest. Got it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Absolutely right.  Because nothing says "Freedom" like dictating that everybody has to adopt a particular body posture (and of course "children--- no talking") under pain of deportation or worse, so they can all sing the magic song about a "land of the free" --- or else.
> 
> My country 'tis of thee
> Sweet land of forced - PC
> Of thee I sing
> Land where we don't abide
> Sumbitches who won't be tied
> To behavior we prescribe
> Let Freedom Sting!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Best post of the thread!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> basically, plain and simple:
> 1.they are protesting on the employers' time [ the employers are paying their salaries and for the* TV time*- [Millions$$$$$] --not the players ..so it is PERFECTLY ''right'' for the employers to say what is allowed or not....how would you like it if you paid Millions $$$ for air time for your employees and someone gave the heil hitler salute/wore nazi shirts/etc? flew a confederate flag?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wrrrrrongo.
> 
> This national anthem crapola isn't even *ON* TV.  Until this fake posturing shit was made into a fake story, NFL TV watchers weren't even aware there IS a national anthem played at a football game.
> 
> Obviously you don't even watch football, or you would have already known that.  Which makes you a hypocrite, parroting scripted whines on command about an event you've never seen, just because you're told to parrot that scripted whining and don't have the balls to figure out why you're being set up to do that.  Busted.
Click to expand...



I  never watch football, because I dont' care about football.


I do care about anti-American assholes disrespecting America and complaining when American disrespects them back.


THAT IS NOT HYPOCRITICAL YOU ASSHOLE.






harmonica said:


> 2. people pay $$$$ for cable/seats/etc to enjoy and watch a game without political/social/protesting



And they do watch exactly that, since neither the anthem nor how it's handled, are part of that telecast (see hypocrisy clause above) and in the case of physically attending the game those patrons paid to see a football game, not to be part of a cattle call for a fucking jingo commercial -- during which those who want to are out either stocking up on beer or recycling the beer they already had, so save your hypocritical breath.

For those watching the game on TV it starts with the kickoff -- a/k/a the actual GAME, which is the whole point of watching -- not the jingo commercial.  As it should.[/QUOTE]



Your spinning the National Anthem as a "jingo commercial" shows that you are an Anti-American.


ANd that is why you are siding with the Anti-American kneelers and the anti-American league.





harmonica said:


> 3. it's not like if I or you protested because no one is paying to watch us



Once AGAIN see above.

See also the last 142 times this has already been pointed out before you regurgitated it here expecting different results.



harmonica said:


> 5. as I've stated and proven with links/facts in other threads, there is not a major problem of police brutality against blacks



Let us know when you're black and revisit this.  You can't "prove" a subjective analysis.  You could undermine their point by, say, proving that such incidents do not exist at all.  And rotsa ruck with that one.

There's actually a major problem with police brutality against _people_.[/QUOTE]


Skin color is irrelevant to a person's ability to discuss right and wrong. That you want to dismiss his argument because of his skin color is cowardly and racist of you.







harmonica said:


> ....on the TV shows_ MASH/Bionic Woman/Columbo/Wagon Train/_etc--the actors just couldn't start kneeling, or talking about political/social problems without the owners/producers consent
> that's why they are called ''owners'''



This is about the most bizzaro analogy anybody's tried yet.  

A fucking episode of Wagon Train is in no way anything within smelling distance of resembling an NFL game.  But none of those TV shows begin with a fucking jingo commercial either ---- because it would make no sense to do so.[/QUOTE]



It is a valid analogy to what you anti-Americans are arguing should be allowed for the kneelers.


----------



## Pogo

harmonica said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Best post of the thread!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> basically, plain and simple:
> 1.they are protesting on the employers' time [ the employers are paying their salaries and for the* TV time*- [Millions$$$$$] --not the players ..so it is PERFECTLY ''right'' for the employers to say what is allowed or not....how would you like it if you paid Millions $$$ for air time for your employees and someone gave the heil hitler salute/wore nazi shirts/etc? flew a confederate flag?
> 2. people pay $$$$ for cable/seats/etc to enjoy and watch a game without political/social/protesting
> 3. it's not like if I or you protested because no one is paying to watch us
> 5. as I've stated and proven with links/facts in other threads, there is not a major problem of police brutality against blacks
> ....on the TV shows_ MASH/Bionic Woman/Columbo/Wagon Train/_etc--the actors just couldn't start kneeling, or talking about political/social problems without the owners/producers consent
> that's why they are called ''owners'''
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The players were trotted out for the national anthem for political reasons.   I have no problem with them doing something completely passive to make a point.
> 
> Which brings up another point.   Nobody paid any attention to the guy kneeling for the first half of the season.  Then all the hoopla exploded.  Now it is a huge issue, because people ranted and raved about something.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> that's just it--you can't make_ your_ point when _someone else _is paying for the air time/salary/etc if the someone else does not want you to ......that's not how it works
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Apparently you can.   Whathisface knelt for half a season without being noticed.   Then his opponents provided him with all the publicity he could handle.  He probably wasn't going to be playing any more anyway.   He was not that good.  But now he is an icon.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you are not thinking of the overall problem--_realistically_/etc
> ...when the fans got fed up with it, and started not watching--then the owners had to to reassess what needed to be done
> ....it took time for the affects of his kneeling to be recognized
Click to expand...


Once AGAIN not only is there no such thing as "the fans got fed up with it and started 'not watching'" something they already had never been watching anyway since it's _not something that is on TV_ --- but also you have zero evidence they 'started not watching' for any related causation.

There _*is*_ evidence of declining NFL TV ratings.  Unfortunately for you specious parrots that evidenc goes back several years and it parallels the same trend in baseball, basketball, hockey, college football, NASCAR ..... and TV shows in general of any type whatsoever.  

And why is that?

-- Ever heard of "the internet"?   "Streaming"?  "Netflix"?  "Hulu"?  Ever heard the expression "cutting the cable"?

Dude, I've been streaming my baseball games over a decade.  TV isn't even _relevant_.


----------



## xband

Desperado said:


> NFL considers 15 yard penalty for anthem kneeling
> Is that per kneeling player or just an overall penalty?



The 15 yard penalty got put back on the shelf, at least for now. The NFL lost at least 10% advertising revenue last season and money is the driving force. Professional football players overplayed their hand.


----------



## Manonthestreet

once more slowly ..you have no free speech on the job...period end of story


----------



## Pogo

dblack said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> basically, plain and simple:
> 1.they are protesting on the employers' time [ the employers are paying their salaries and for the* TV time*- [Millions$$$$$] --not the players ..so it is PERFECTLY ''right'' for the employers to say what is allowed or not....how would you like it if you paid Millions $$$ for air time for your employees and someone gave the heil hitler salute/wore nazi shirts/etc? flew a confederate flag?
> 2. people pay $$$$ for cable/seats/etc to enjoy and watch a game without political/social/protesting
> 3. it's not like if I or you protested because no one is paying to watch us
> 5. as I've stated and proven with links/facts in other threads, there is not a major problem of police brutality against blacks
> ....on the TV shows_ MASH/Bionic Woman/Columbo/Wagon Train/_etc--the actors just couldn't start kneeling, or talking about political/social problems without the owners/producers consent
> that's why they are called ''owners'''
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The players were trotted out for the national anthem for political reasons.   I have no problem with them doing something completely passive to make a point.
> 
> Which brings up another point.   Nobody paid any attention to the guy kneeling for the first half of the season.  Then all the hoopla exploded.  Now it is a huge issue, because people ranted and raved about something.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> that's just it--you can't make_ your_ point when _someone else _is paying for the air time/salary/etc if the someone else does not want you to ......that's not how it works
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Apparently you can.   Whathisface knelt for half a season without being noticed.   Then his opponents provided him with all the publicity he could handle.  He probably wasn't going to be playing any more anyway.   He was not that good.  But now he is an icon.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you are not thinking of the overall problem--_realistically_/etc
> ...when the fans got fed up with it, and started not watching--then the owners had to to reassess what needed to be done
> ....it took time for the affects of his kneeling to be recognized
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not upset with the owners. They're simply responding to the petty insecurities of the fans. The fans are the "weak link" when it comes to fake patriotism.
Click to expand...


  I hereby pass the crown of "best post of the thread" to this one.  EXACTLY.  When the emotional mouth-frothing of Mob Mentality shouts down rational thought, somebody has to stand up and state the obvious fact that the emperor has no clothes --- regardless how many sheep want to baaa that he does because they're too chickenshit to acknowledge the obvious.  In this case the NFL stood up and proudly declared that it wasn't going to be them caught showing a shred of integrity.  Which leaves it up to us in the public.


----------



## Pogo

Papageorgio said:


> Here is the timeline for Kaep’s kneeling.
> 
> All the athletes who joined Kaepernick’s national anthem protest
> 
> What I found interesting is that when he wasn’t suited to play, the first two preseason games, no one noticed him and his sitting. The third preseason game he was in uniform and was seated, a PR tweet was sent out, not highlighting Kaep, but the team, however people wanted to know why Kaep was sitting, so it was pretty quick to catch fire.



Thank you.  I've been noting this all along.  He was simply sitting in silence following his own principles, making no noise about it.  Only when some photographer noticed and snapped his picture sitting (nd the photographer by definition of snapping that picture also must have been ignoring the Orders of Almighty State to stand in silence for Almighty Anthem, yet he gets no repercussions) and figure he could milk a fake story out of the gullible, did a fake story get milked out of the gullible.

Ultimately the whole event spoke many more volumes about how easily the sheeple are whipped into an emotional frenzy than it did about football _*or*_ police brutality.


----------



## xband

Pogo said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the timeline for Kaep’s kneeling.
> 
> All the athletes who joined Kaepernick’s national anthem protest
> 
> What I found interesting is that when he wasn’t suited to play, the first two preseason games, no one noticed him and his sitting. The third preseason game he was in uniform and was seated, a PR tweet was sent out, not highlighting Kaep, but the team, however people wanted to know why Kaep was sitting, so it was pretty quick to catch fire.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you.  I've been noting this all along.  He was simply sitting in silence following his own principles, making no noise about it.  Only when some photographer noticed and snapped his picture sitting (nd the photographer by definition of snapping that picture also must have been ignoring the Orders of Almighty State to stand in silence for Almighty Anthem, yet he gets no repercussions) and figure he could milk a fake story out of the gullible, did a fake story get milked out of the gullible.
> 
> Ultimately the whole event spoke many more volumes about how easily the sheeple are whipped into an emotional frenzy than it did about football _*or*_ police brutality.
Click to expand...


Francis Scott Key started this mess. John Philip Sousa started the war mess. George Washington Carver started the peanut butter mess.


----------



## Pogo

Correll said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> We should all express our patriotism by silencing dissent and protest. Got it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Absolutely right.  Because nothing says "Freedom" like dictating that everybody has to adopt a particular body posture (and of course "children--- no talking") under pain of deportation or worse, so they can all sing the magic song about a "land of the free" --- or else.
> 
> My country 'tis of thee
> Sweet land of forced - PC
> Of thee I sing
> Land where we don't abide
> Sumbitches who won't be tied
> To behavior we prescribe
> Let Freedom Sting!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Best post of the thread!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> basically, plain and simple:
> 1.they are protesting on the employers' time [ the employers are paying their salaries and for the* TV time*- [Millions$$$$$] --not the players ..so it is PERFECTLY ''right'' for the employers to say what is allowed or not....how would you like it if you paid Millions $$$ for air time for your employees and someone gave the heil hitler salute/wore nazi shirts/etc? flew a confederate flag?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wrrrrrongo.
> 
> This national anthem crapola isn't even *ON* TV.  Until this fake posturing shit was made into a fake story, NFL TV watchers weren't even aware there IS a national anthem played at a football game.
> 
> Obviously you don't even watch football, or you would have already known that.  Which makes you a hypocrite, parroting scripted whines on command about an event you've never seen, just because you're told to parrot that scripted whining and don't have the balls to figure out why you're being set up to do that.  Busted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I  never watch football, because I dont' care about football.
> 
> I do care about anti-American assholes disrespecting America and complaining when American disrespects them back.
> 
> THAT IS NOT HYPOCRITICAL YOU ASSHOLE.
Click to expand...



Didn't say it is, Shitferbrains.  Maybe if you learned how to fucking READ you could have figured out that (a) that post wasn't addressed to you, and (b) nor was it addressed to the pathetic strawman you just tried to set up because you're a moron.

I just got done saying the fact that the your co-moron is rambilng on and on and on about what he thinks is on TV, yet is not on TV, demonstrates that he has no firsthand knowledge of what's going on, ergo has no skin in the game, and is just parroting what he's told to parrot without bothering to know what he's talking about, which makes *HIM* a hypocrite.

Does that make YOU a hypocrite?  No, it makes you a retard who can't follow a simple post.

The fact that you fucked up the entire rest of the post quotes not only reaffirms that but kills any specious points you would have tried to make in further making your case for abject moronity, so I didn't bother.

Go learn how to read.


----------



## Correll

Pogo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Absolutely right.  Because nothing says "Freedom" like dictating that everybody has to adopt a particular body posture (and of course "children--- no talking") under pain of deportation or worse, so they can all sing the magic song about a "land of the free" --- or else.
> 
> My country 'tis of thee
> Sweet land of forced - PC
> Of thee I sing
> Land where we don't abide
> Sumbitches who won't be tied
> To behavior we prescribe
> Let Freedom Sting!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Best post of the thread!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> basically, plain and simple:
> 1.they are protesting on the employers' time [ the employers are paying their salaries and for the* TV time*- [Millions$$$$$] --not the players ..so it is PERFECTLY ''right'' for the employers to say what is allowed or not....how would you like it if you paid Millions $$$ for air time for your employees and someone gave the heil hitler salute/wore nazi shirts/etc? flew a confederate flag?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wrrrrrongo.
> 
> This national anthem crapola isn't even *ON* TV.  Until this fake posturing shit was made into a fake story, NFL TV watchers weren't even aware there IS a national anthem played at a football game.
> 
> Obviously you don't even watch football, or you would have already known that.  Which makes you a hypocrite, parroting scripted whines on command about an event you've never seen, just because you're told to parrot that scripted whining and don't have the balls to figure out why you're being set up to do that.  Busted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I  never watch football, because I dont' care about football.
> 
> I do care about anti-American assholes disrespecting America and complaining when American disrespects them back.
> 
> THAT IS NOT HYPOCRITICAL YOU ASSHOLE.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't say it is, Shitferbrains.  Maybe if you learned how to fucking READ you could have figured out that (a) that post wasn't addressed to you, and (b) nor was it addressed to the pathetic strawman you just tried to set up because you're a moron.
> 
> I just got done saying the fact that the your co-moron is rambilng on and on and on about what he thinks is on TV, yet is not on TV, demonstrates that he has no firsthand knowledge of what's going on, ergo has no skin in the game, and is just parroting what he's told to parrot without bothering to know what he's talking about, which makes *HIM* a hypocrite.
> 
> Does that make YOU a hypocrite?  No, it makes you a retard who can't follow a simple post.
> 
> The fact that you fucked up the entire rest of the post quotes not only reaffirms that but kills any specious points you would have tried to make in further making your case for abject moronity, so I didn't bother.
> 
> Go learn how to read.
Click to expand...




That's not what a hypocrite is.


Your defense of anti-American pieces of shit is noted and held against you.


----------



## dblack

Pogo said:


> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> The players were trotted out for the national anthem for political reasons.   I have no problem with them doing something completely passive to make a point.
> 
> Which brings up another point.   Nobody paid any attention to the guy kneeling for the first half of the season.  Then all the hoopla exploded.  Now it is a huge issue, because people ranted and raved about something.
> 
> 
> 
> that's just it--you can't make_ your_ point when _someone else _is paying for the air time/salary/etc if the someone else does not want you to ......that's not how it works
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Apparently you can.   Whathisface knelt for half a season without being noticed.   Then his opponents provided him with all the publicity he could handle.  He probably wasn't going to be playing any more anyway.   He was not that good.  But now he is an icon.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you are not thinking of the overall problem--_realistically_/etc
> ...when the fans got fed up with it, and started not watching--then the owners had to to reassess what needed to be done
> ....it took time for the affects of his kneeling to be recognized
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not upset with the owners. They're simply responding to the petty insecurities of the fans. The fans are the "weak link" when it comes to fake patriotism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I hereby pass the crown of "best post of the thread" to this one.  EXACTLY.  When the emotional mouth-frothing of Mob Mentality shouts down rational thought, somebody has to stand up and state the obvious fact that the emperor has no clothes --- regardless how many sheep want to baaa that he does because they're too chickenshit to acknowledge the obvious.  In this case the NFL stood up and proudly declared that it wasn't going to be them caught showing a shred of integrity.  Which leaves it up to us in the public.
Click to expand...


Yep. It's just some old fashioned PCism. Something Republicans hate. Except when they don't.


----------



## Correll

dblack said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> that's just it--you can't make_ your_ point when _someone else _is paying for the air time/salary/etc if the someone else does not want you to ......that's not how it works
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently you can.   Whathisface knelt for half a season without being noticed.   Then his opponents provided him with all the publicity he could handle.  He probably wasn't going to be playing any more anyway.   He was not that good.  But now he is an icon.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you are not thinking of the overall problem--_realistically_/etc
> ...when the fans got fed up with it, and started not watching--then the owners had to to reassess what needed to be done
> ....it took time for the affects of his kneeling to be recognized
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not upset with the owners. They're simply responding to the petty insecurities of the fans. The fans are the "weak link" when it comes to fake patriotism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I hereby pass the crown of "best post of the thread" to this one.  EXACTLY.  When the emotional mouth-frothing of Mob Mentality shouts down rational thought, somebody has to stand up and state the obvious fact that the emperor has no clothes --- regardless how many sheep want to baaa that he does because they're too chickenshit to acknowledge the obvious.  In this case the NFL stood up and proudly declared that it wasn't going to be them caught showing a shred of integrity.  Which leaves it up to us in the public.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yep. It's just some old fashioned PCism. Something Republicans hate. Except when they don't.
Click to expand...



Not spending money on a sport where the players and the owners insult you every game, is not Political Correctness.


----------



## Pogo

xband said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the timeline for Kaep’s kneeling.
> 
> All the athletes who joined Kaepernick’s national anthem protest
> 
> What I found interesting is that when he wasn’t suited to play, the first two preseason games, no one noticed him and his sitting. The third preseason game he was in uniform and was seated, a PR tweet was sent out, not highlighting Kaep, but the team, however people wanted to know why Kaep was sitting, so it was pretty quick to catch fire.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you.  I've been noting this all along.  He was simply sitting in silence following his own principles, making no noise about it.  Only when some photographer noticed and snapped his picture sitting (nd the photographer by definition of snapping that picture also must have been ignoring the Orders of Almighty State to stand in silence for Almighty Anthem, yet he gets no repercussions) and figure he could milk a fake story out of the gullible, did a fake story get milked out of the gullible.
> 
> Ultimately the whole event spoke many more volumes about how easily the sheeple are whipped into an emotional frenzy than it did about football _*or*_ police brutality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Francis Scott Key started this mess. John Philip Sousa started the war mess. George Washington Carver started the peanut butter mess.
Click to expand...


All F.S. Key did was write a poem about war.  Somebody set it to the music of a British (ironic) folk song about getting drunk and fucking.  And somebody else (Herbert Hoover) made it the national anthem, long after Key had turned in his fob.  Can't blame him.

We can, however, blame whatever fuckwit thought it would be a good idea to trot out political bullshit into a sporting event just because they had a captive audience.

Interestingly the reason such an irrelevant exercise was trotted out into sports in the first place was to whip up the attending crowd, in the same way that the modern Jumbotron puts up a neon sign of hands clapping and says "MAKE SOME NOISE!", in the same way that the baseball game organist plays "Charge" or whatever, in the same way the morons at Atlanta Braves games start that moronic "tomahawk chop" bullshit (on cue from the organist of course, at his organ again).  *ALL* of which, even the moronic Braves wank thing, are directly connected to the action in the actual GAME.  Unlike a national anthem.

And yet --- if you went to a Braves game and flatly refused to engage in that prescribed body posture --- the silly "chop" motion ----- nobody's gonna snap your picture and milk a fake 'story' out of you complaining that you're "disrespecting" the home team, or the city, or any other specious bullshit.   You'd be *ALLOWED* to not-participate.

And yet when Big Daddy The State dick-tates another body posture for another rah-rah exercise --- one that has absolute *zero* to do with the actual game ---- out come the sheep to baaa about "fire the sumbitches" and "deport them".

And if the rants of their Orange Shepherd had been simply laughed away as the mockable shit-stirring they are, he would have simply denied he ever said that.  Because that's what he does when the shit-stir doesn't take.

FLAMING Hypocrisy.


----------



## dblack

Correll said:


> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently you can.   Whathisface knelt for half a season without being noticed.   Then his opponents provided him with all the publicity he could handle.  He probably wasn't going to be playing any more anyway.   He was not that good.  But now he is an icon.
> 
> 
> 
> you are not thinking of the overall problem--_realistically_/etc
> ...when the fans got fed up with it, and started not watching--then the owners had to to reassess what needed to be done
> ....it took time for the affects of his kneeling to be recognized
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not upset with the owners. They're simply responding to the petty insecurities of the fans. The fans are the "weak link" when it comes to fake patriotism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I hereby pass the crown of "best post of the thread" to this one.  EXACTLY.  When the emotional mouth-frothing of Mob Mentality shouts down rational thought, somebody has to stand up and state the obvious fact that the emperor has no clothes --- regardless how many sheep want to baaa that he does because they're too chickenshit to acknowledge the obvious.  In this case the NFL stood up and proudly declared that it wasn't going to be them caught showing a shred of integrity.  Which leaves it up to us in the public.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yep. It's just some old fashioned PCism. Something Republicans hate. Except when they don't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Not spending money on a sport where the players and the owners insult you every game, is not Political Correctness.
Click to expand...


I understand. "It's different when we do it."


----------



## Correll

Pogo said:


> xband said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the timeline for Kaep’s kneeling.
> 
> All the athletes who joined Kaepernick’s national anthem protest
> 
> What I found interesting is that when he wasn’t suited to play, the first two preseason games, no one noticed him and his sitting. The third preseason game he was in uniform and was seated, a PR tweet was sent out, not highlighting Kaep, but the team, however people wanted to know why Kaep was sitting, so it was pretty quick to catch fire.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you.  I've been noting this all along.  He was simply sitting in silence following his own principles, making no noise about it.  Only when some photographer noticed and snapped his picture sitting (nd the photographer by definition of snapping that picture also must have been ignoring the Orders of Almighty State to stand in silence for Almighty Anthem, yet he gets no repercussions) and figure he could milk a fake story out of the gullible, did a fake story get milked out of the gullible.
> 
> Ultimately the whole event spoke many more volumes about how easily the sheeple are whipped into an emotional frenzy than it did about football _*or*_ police brutality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Francis Scott Key started this mess. John Philip Sousa started the war mess. George Washington Carver started the peanut butter mess.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> All F.S. Key did was write a poem about war.  Somebody set it to the music of a British (ironic) folk song about getting drunk and fucking.  And somebody else (Herbert Hoover) made it the national anthem, long after Key had turned in his fob.  Can't blame him.
> 
> We can, however, blame whatever fuckwit thought it would be a good idea to trot out political bullshit into a sporting event just because they had a captive audience.
> 
> Interestingly the reason such an irrelevant exercise was trotted out into sports in the first place was to whip up the attending crowd, in the same way that the modern Jumbotron puts up a neon sign of hands clapping and says "MAKE SOME NOISE!", in the same way that the baseball game organist plays "Charge" or whatever, in the same way the morons at Atlanta Braves games start that moronic "tomahawk chop" bullshit (on cue from the organist of course, at his organ again).  *ALL* of which, even the moronic Braves wank thing, are directly connected to the action in the actual GAME.  Unlike a national anthem.
> 
> And yet --- if you went to a Braves game and flatly refused to engage in that prescribed body posture --- the silly "chop" motion ----- nobody's gonna snap your picture and milk a fake 'story' out of you complaining that you're "disrespecting" the home team, or the city, or any other specious bullshit.   You'd be *ALLOWED* to not-participate.
> 
> And yet when Big Daddy The State dick-tates another body posture for another rah-rah exercise --- one that has absolute *zero* to do with the actual game ---- out come the sheep to baaa about "fire the sumbitches" and "deport them".
> 
> And if the rants of their Orange Shepherd had been simply laughed away as the mockable shit-stirring they are, he would have simply denied he ever said that.  Because that's what he does when the shit-stir doesn't take.
> 
> FLAMING Hypocrisy.
Click to expand...



The Kneelers did more than just not participate.


They actively did the OPPOSITE of what was expected as a sign of respect.


THus, they were actively showing disrespect. 


They disrespect me. I disrespect them.


The difference is, that their disrespect is them being assholes, and mine is totally called for.


FUCK THEM ALL.


----------



## Correll

dblack said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> you are not thinking of the overall problem--_realistically_/etc
> ...when the fans got fed up with it, and started not watching--then the owners had to to reassess what needed to be done
> ....it took time for the affects of his kneeling to be recognized
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not upset with the owners. They're simply responding to the petty insecurities of the fans. The fans are the "weak link" when it comes to fake patriotism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I hereby pass the crown of "best post of the thread" to this one.  EXACTLY.  When the emotional mouth-frothing of Mob Mentality shouts down rational thought, somebody has to stand up and state the obvious fact that the emperor has no clothes --- regardless how many sheep want to baaa that he does because they're too chickenshit to acknowledge the obvious.  In this case the NFL stood up and proudly declared that it wasn't going to be them caught showing a shred of integrity.  Which leaves it up to us in the public.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yep. It's just some old fashioned PCism. Something Republicans hate. Except when they don't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Not spending money on a sport where the players and the owners insult you every game, is not Political Correctness.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I understand. "It's different when we do it."
Click to expand...



Your pretense of being too stupid to read, is credible.


I will try to dumb it down for you.



I will get back to you when I find the right pictures.


----------



## harmonica

Pogo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Absolutely right.  Because nothing says "Freedom" like dictating that everybody has to adopt a particular body posture (and of course "children--- no talking") under pain of deportation or worse, so they can all sing the magic song about a "land of the free" --- or else.
> 
> My country 'tis of thee
> Sweet land of forced - PC
> Of thee I sing
> Land where we don't abide
> Sumbitches who won't be tied
> To behavior we prescribe
> Let Freedom Sting!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Best post of the thread!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> basically, plain and simple:
> 1.they are protesting on the employers' time [ the employers are paying their salaries and for the* TV time*- [Millions$$$$$] --not the players ..so it is PERFECTLY ''right'' for the employers to say what is allowed or not....how would you like it if you paid Millions $$$ for air time for your employees and someone gave the heil hitler salute/wore nazi shirts/etc? flew a confederate flag?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wrrrrrongo.
> 
> This national anthem crapola isn't even *ON* TV.  Until this fake posturing shit was made into a fake story, NFL TV watchers weren't even aware there IS a national anthem played at a football game.
> 
> Obviously you don't even watch football, or you would have already known that.  Which makes you a hypocrite, parroting scripted whines on command about an event you've never seen, just because you're told to parrot that scripted whining and don't have the balls to figure out why you're being set up to do that.  Busted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I  never watch football, because I dont' care about football.
> 
> I do care about anti-American assholes disrespecting America and complaining when American disrespects them back.
> 
> THAT IS NOT HYPOCRITICAL YOU ASSHOLE.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't say it is, Shitferbrains.  Maybe if you learned how to fucking READ you could have figured out that (a) that post wasn't addressed to you, and (b) nor was it addressed to the pathetic strawman you just tried to set up because you're a moron.
> 
> I just got done saying the fact that the your co-moron is rambilng on and on and on about what he thinks is on TV, yet is not on TV, demonstrates that he has no firsthand knowledge of what's going on, ergo has no skin in the game, and is just parroting what he's told to parrot without bothering to know what he's talking about, which makes *HIM* a hypocrite.
> 
> Does that make YOU a hypocrite?  No, it makes you a retard who can't follow a simple post.
> 
> The fact that you fucked up the entire rest of the post quotes not only reaffirms that but kills any specious points you would have tried to make in further making your case for abject moronity, so I didn't bother.
> 
> Go learn how to read.
Click to expand...

they don't show football on TV???!!!!!!!!!!????? really ??  I must be dreaming it then


----------



## harmonica

Pogo said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MindWars said:
> 
> 
> 
> NFL considers 15-yard penalty for anthem kneeling
> ATLANTA — On Tuesday, NFL owners put three hours aside for a privileged session to speak—amongst themselves and family members—about the most sensitive of topics.
> 
> 
> 
> Good I hope they do do it,  Football has become one of the American all time pass times, it's just one of those Americana things, Patriot etc.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We should all express our patriotism by silencing dissent and protest. Got it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Absolutely right.  Because nothing says "Freedom" like dictating that everybody has to adopt a particular body posture (and of course "children--- no talking") under pain of deportation or worse, so they can all sing the magic song about a "land of the free" --- or else.
> 
> My country 'tis of thee
> Sweet land of forced - PC
> Of thee I sing
> Land where we don't abide
> Sumbitches who won't be tied
> To behavior we prescribe
> Let Freedom Sting!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Best post of the thread!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> basically, plain and simple:
> 1.they are protesting on the employers' time [ the employers are paying their salaries and for the* TV time*- [Millions$$$$$] --not the players ..so it is PERFECTLY ''right'' for the employers to say what is allowed or not....how would you like it if you paid Millions $$$ for air time for your employees and someone gave the heil hitler salute/wore nazi shirts/etc? flew a confederate flag?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wrrrrrongo.
> 
> This national anthem crapola isn't even *ON* TV.  Until this fake posturing shit was made into a fake story, NFL TV watchers weren't even aware there IS a national anthem played at a football game.
> 
> Obviously you don't even watch football, or you would have already known that.  Which makes you a hypocrite, parroting scripted whines on command about an event you've never seen, just because you're told to parrot that scripted whining and don't have the balls to figure out why you're being set up to do that.  Busted.
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 2. people pay $$$$ for cable/seats/etc to enjoy and watch a game without political/social/protesting
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And they do watch exactly that, since neither the anthem nor how it's handled, are part of that telecast (see hypocrisy clause above) and in the case of physically attending the game those patrons paid to see a football game, not to be part of a cattle call for a fucking jingo commercial -- during which those who want to are out either stocking up on beer or recycling the beer they already had, so save your hypocritical breath.
> 
> For those watching the game on TV it starts with the kickoff -- a/k/a the actual GAME, which is the whole point of watching -- not the jingo commercial.  As it should.
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 3. it's not like if I or you protested because no one is paying to watch us
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Once AGAIN see above.
> 
> See also the last 142 times this has already been pointed out before you regurgitated it here expecting different results.
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 5. as I've stated and proven with links/facts in other threads, there is not a major problem of police brutality against blacks
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Let us know when you're black and revisit this.  You can't "prove" a subjective analysis.  You could undermine their point by, say, proving that such incidents do not exist at all.  And rotsa ruck with that one.
> 
> There's actually a major problem with police brutality against _people_.
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> ....on the TV shows_ MASH/Bionic Woman/Columbo/Wagon Train/_etc--the actors just couldn't start kneeling, or talking about political/social problems without the owners/producers consent
> that's why they are called ''owners'''
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is about the most bizzaro analogy anybody's tried yet.
> 
> A fucking episode of Wagon Train is in no way anything within smelling distance of resembling an NFL game.  But none of those TV shows begin with a fucking jingo commercial either ---- because it would make no sense to do so.
Click to expand...

there are over 30 MILLION calls for police assistance per year--not counting traffic stops
233 blacks killed by police 





> the vast majority armed and dangerous,


 therefore justified
--NO there is not a problem of police brutality--if you understand 4th grade math or above


> Contrary to the Black Lives Matter narrative, the police have much more to fear from black males than black males have to fear from the police. In 2015, a police officer was 18.5 times more likely to be killed by a black male than an unarmed black male was to be killed by a police officer.





> Black males have made up 42 percent of all cop-killers over the last decade, though they are only 6 percent of the population.


https://nypost.com/2017/09/26/all-that-kneeling-ignores-the-real-cause-of-soaring-black-homicides/

....look at these numbers--the police are doing a great job at NOT shooting blacks who breed criminals at very high rates::


> According to the FBI Uniform Crime Reports, in the year 2008 black youths, who make up *16% *of the youth population, accounted for *52% *of juvenile violent crime arrests, including *58.5% *of youth arrests for homicide and *67% *for robbery. Black youths were overrepresented in all offense categories except DUI, liquor laws and drunkenness



homicide:


> The offending rate for African Americans was almost *8 times higher* than whites,


please do the math--if you can
Race and crime in the United States - Wikipedia


----------



## Pogo

dblack said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> you are not thinking of the overall problem--_realistically_/etc
> ...when the fans got fed up with it, and started not watching--then the owners had to to reassess what needed to be done
> ....it took time for the affects of his kneeling to be recognized
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not upset with the owners. They're simply responding to the petty insecurities of the fans. The fans are the "weak link" when it comes to fake patriotism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I hereby pass the crown of "best post of the thread" to this one.  EXACTLY.  When the emotional mouth-frothing of Mob Mentality shouts down rational thought, somebody has to stand up and state the obvious fact that the emperor has no clothes --- regardless how many sheep want to baaa that he does because they're too chickenshit to acknowledge the obvious.  In this case the NFL stood up and proudly declared that it wasn't going to be them caught showing a shred of integrity.  Which leaves it up to us in the public.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yep. It's just some old fashioned PCism. Something Republicans hate. Except when they don't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Not spending money on a sport where the players and the owners insult you every game, is not Political Correctness.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I understand. "It's different when we do it."
Click to expand...


Zackly.  When flaming hypocrites ply their trade, they make sure to do so on multidimensional levels, so that there's no doubt.   Having it both ways --- Priceless.


----------



## Correll

Pogo said:


> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not upset with the owners. They're simply responding to the petty insecurities of the fans. The fans are the "weak link" when it comes to fake patriotism.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hereby pass the crown of "best post of the thread" to this one.  EXACTLY.  When the emotional mouth-frothing of Mob Mentality shouts down rational thought, somebody has to stand up and state the obvious fact that the emperor has no clothes --- regardless how many sheep want to baaa that he does because they're too chickenshit to acknowledge the obvious.  In this case the NFL stood up and proudly declared that it wasn't going to be them caught showing a shred of integrity.  Which leaves it up to us in the public.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yep. It's just some old fashioned PCism. Something Republicans hate. Except when they don't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Not spending money on a sport where the players and the owners insult you every game, is not Political Correctness.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I understand. "It's different when we do it."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Zackly.  When flaming hypocrites ply their trade, they make sure to do so on multidimensional levels, so that there's no doubt.   Having it both ways --- Priceless.
Click to expand...




Not spending money on a sport where the players and the owners insult you every game, is not Political Correctness.


Dumb ass.


----------



## dudmuck

Correll said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xband said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the timeline for Kaep’s kneeling.
> 
> All the athletes who joined Kaepernick’s national anthem protest
> 
> What I found interesting is that when he wasn’t suited to play, the first two preseason games, no one noticed him and his sitting. The third preseason game he was in uniform and was seated, a PR tweet was sent out, not highlighting Kaep, but the team, however people wanted to know why Kaep was sitting, so it was pretty quick to catch fire.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you.  I've been noting this all along.  He was simply sitting in silence following his own principles, making no noise about it.  Only when some photographer noticed and snapped his picture sitting (nd the photographer by definition of snapping that picture also must have been ignoring the Orders of Almighty State to stand in silence for Almighty Anthem, yet he gets no repercussions) and figure he could milk a fake story out of the gullible, did a fake story get milked out of the gullible.
> 
> Ultimately the whole event spoke many more volumes about how easily the sheeple are whipped into an emotional frenzy than it did about football _*or*_ police brutality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Francis Scott Key started this mess. John Philip Sousa started the war mess. George Washington Carver started the peanut butter mess.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> All F.S. Key did was write a poem about war.  Somebody set it to the music of a British (ironic) folk song about getting drunk and fucking.  And somebody else (Herbert Hoover) made it the national anthem, long after Key had turned in his fob.  Can't blame him.
> 
> We can, however, blame whatever fuckwit thought it would be a good idea to trot out political bullshit into a sporting event just because they had a captive audience.
> 
> Interestingly the reason such an irrelevant exercise was trotted out into sports in the first place was to whip up the attending crowd, in the same way that the modern Jumbotron puts up a neon sign of hands clapping and says "MAKE SOME NOISE!", in the same way that the baseball game organist plays "Charge" or whatever, in the same way the morons at Atlanta Braves games start that moronic "tomahawk chop" bullshit (on cue from the organist of course, at his organ again).  *ALL* of which, even the moronic Braves wank thing, are directly connected to the action in the actual GAME.  Unlike a national anthem.
> 
> And yet --- if you went to a Braves game and flatly refused to engage in that prescribed body posture --- the silly "chop" motion ----- nobody's gonna snap your picture and milk a fake 'story' out of you complaining that you're "disrespecting" the home team, or the city, or any other specious bullshit.   You'd be *ALLOWED* to not-participate.
> 
> And yet when Big Daddy The State dick-tates another body posture for another rah-rah exercise --- one that has absolute *zero* to do with the actual game ---- out come the sheep to baaa about "fire the sumbitches" and "deport them".
> 
> And if the rants of their Orange Shepherd had been simply laughed away as the mockable shit-stirring they are, he would have simply denied he ever said that.  Because that's what he does when the shit-stir doesn't take.
> 
> FLAMING Hypocrisy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The Kneelers did more than just not participate.
> 
> 
> They actively did the OPPOSITE of what was expected as a sign of respect.
> 
> 
> THus, they were actively showing disrespect.
> 
> 
> They disrespect me. I disrespect them.
> 
> 
> The difference is, that their disrespect is them being assholes, and mine is totally called for.
> 
> 
> FUCK THEM ALL.
Click to expand...


----------



## Correll

dudmuck said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xband said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the timeline for Kaep’s kneeling.
> 
> All the athletes who joined Kaepernick’s national anthem protest
> 
> What I found interesting is that when he wasn’t suited to play, the first two preseason games, no one noticed him and his sitting. The third preseason game he was in uniform and was seated, a PR tweet was sent out, not highlighting Kaep, but the team, however people wanted to know why Kaep was sitting, so it was pretty quick to catch fire.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you.  I've been noting this all along.  He was simply sitting in silence following his own principles, making no noise about it.  Only when some photographer noticed and snapped his picture sitting (nd the photographer by definition of snapping that picture also must have been ignoring the Orders of Almighty State to stand in silence for Almighty Anthem, yet he gets no repercussions) and figure he could milk a fake story out of the gullible, did a fake story get milked out of the gullible.
> 
> Ultimately the whole event spoke many more volumes about how easily the sheeple are whipped into an emotional frenzy than it did about football _*or*_ police brutality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Francis Scott Key started this mess. John Philip Sousa started the war mess. George Washington Carver started the peanut butter mess.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> All F.S. Key did was write a poem about war.  Somebody set it to the music of a British (ironic) folk song about getting drunk and fucking.  And somebody else (Herbert Hoover) made it the national anthem, long after Key had turned in his fob.  Can't blame him.
> 
> We can, however, blame whatever fuckwit thought it would be a good idea to trot out political bullshit into a sporting event just because they had a captive audience.
> 
> Interestingly the reason such an irrelevant exercise was trotted out into sports in the first place was to whip up the attending crowd, in the same way that the modern Jumbotron puts up a neon sign of hands clapping and says "MAKE SOME NOISE!", in the same way that the baseball game organist plays "Charge" or whatever, in the same way the morons at Atlanta Braves games start that moronic "tomahawk chop" bullshit (on cue from the organist of course, at his organ again).  *ALL* of which, even the moronic Braves wank thing, are directly connected to the action in the actual GAME.  Unlike a national anthem.
> 
> And yet --- if you went to a Braves game and flatly refused to engage in that prescribed body posture --- the silly "chop" motion ----- nobody's gonna snap your picture and milk a fake 'story' out of you complaining that you're "disrespecting" the home team, or the city, or any other specious bullshit.   You'd be *ALLOWED* to not-participate.
> 
> And yet when Big Daddy The State dick-tates another body posture for another rah-rah exercise --- one that has absolute *zero* to do with the actual game ---- out come the sheep to baaa about "fire the sumbitches" and "deport them".
> 
> And if the rants of their Orange Shepherd had been simply laughed away as the mockable shit-stirring they are, he would have simply denied he ever said that.  Because that's what he does when the shit-stir doesn't take.
> 
> FLAMING Hypocrisy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The Kneelers did more than just not participate.
> 
> 
> They actively did the OPPOSITE of what was expected as a sign of respect.
> 
> 
> THus, they were actively showing disrespect.
> 
> 
> They disrespect me. I disrespect them.
> 
> 
> The difference is, that their disrespect is them being assholes, and mine is totally called for.
> 
> 
> FUCK THEM ALL.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...




I have no desire for them to be forced to stand. As I have repeatedly stated.


But they are anti-American assholes who have insulted me and mine, and I have nothing but contempt for them.

FUCK THEM ALL.



Your strawman, that I want mandatory flag appreciation, that is all you. I am not responsible for the voices in your head, you bat shit crazy anti-American.


----------



## Pogo

Correll said:


> dudmuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xband said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you.  I've been noting this all along.  He was simply sitting in silence following his own principles, making no noise about it.  Only when some photographer noticed and snapped his picture sitting (nd the photographer by definition of snapping that picture also must have been ignoring the Orders of Almighty State to stand in silence for Almighty Anthem, yet he gets no repercussions) and figure he could milk a fake story out of the gullible, did a fake story get milked out of the gullible.
> 
> Ultimately the whole event spoke many more volumes about how easily the sheeple are whipped into an emotional frenzy than it did about football _*or*_ police brutality.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Francis Scott Key started this mess. John Philip Sousa started the war mess. George Washington Carver started the peanut butter mess.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> All F.S. Key did was write a poem about war.  Somebody set it to the music of a British (ironic) folk song about getting drunk and fucking.  And somebody else (Herbert Hoover) made it the national anthem, long after Key had turned in his fob.  Can't blame him.
> 
> We can, however, blame whatever fuckwit thought it would be a good idea to trot out political bullshit into a sporting event just because they had a captive audience.
> 
> Interestingly the reason such an irrelevant exercise was trotted out into sports in the first place was to whip up the attending crowd, in the same way that the modern Jumbotron puts up a neon sign of hands clapping and says "MAKE SOME NOISE!", in the same way that the baseball game organist plays "Charge" or whatever, in the same way the morons at Atlanta Braves games start that moronic "tomahawk chop" bullshit (on cue from the organist of course, at his organ again).  *ALL* of which, even the moronic Braves wank thing, are directly connected to the action in the actual GAME.  Unlike a national anthem.
> 
> And yet --- if you went to a Braves game and flatly refused to engage in that prescribed body posture --- the silly "chop" motion ----- nobody's gonna snap your picture and milk a fake 'story' out of you complaining that you're "disrespecting" the home team, or the city, or any other specious bullshit.   You'd be *ALLOWED* to not-participate.
> 
> And yet when Big Daddy The State dick-tates another body posture for another rah-rah exercise --- one that has absolute *zero* to do with the actual game ---- out come the sheep to baaa about "fire the sumbitches" and "deport them".
> 
> And if the rants of their Orange Shepherd had been simply laughed away as the mockable shit-stirring they are, he would have simply denied he ever said that.  Because that's what he does when the shit-stir doesn't take.
> 
> FLAMING Hypocrisy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The Kneelers did more than just not participate.
> 
> 
> They actively did the OPPOSITE of what was expected as a sign of respect.
> 
> 
> THus, they were actively showing disrespect.
> 
> 
> They disrespect me. I disrespect them.
> 
> 
> The difference is, that their disrespect is them being assholes, and mine is totally called for.
> 
> 
> FUCK THEM ALL.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have no desire for them to be forced to stand. As I have repeatedly stated.
> 
> 
> But they are anti-American assholes who have insulted me and mine, and I have nothing but contempt for them.
> 
> FUCK THEM ALL.
> 
> 
> 
> Your strawman, that I want mandatory flag appreciation, that is all you. I am not responsible for the voices in your head, you bat shit crazy anti-American.
Click to expand...


He has "no desire to force them to stand" but he has the strong desire to FUCK THEM ALL.
---which they can get out of if they do his bidding and stand.

Thanks for uh, clearing that up, Fasci.


----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## jillian

MindWars said:


> NFL considers 15-yard penalty for anthem kneeling
> ATLANTA — On Tuesday, NFL owners put three hours aside for a privileged session to speak—amongst themselves and family members—about the most sensitive of topics.
> 
> 
> 
> Good I hope they do do it,  Football has become one of the American all time pass times, it's just one of those Americana things, Patriot etc.


Disgusting


----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## Correll

Pogo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dudmuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xband said:
> 
> 
> 
> Francis Scott Key started this mess. John Philip Sousa started the war mess. George Washington Carver started the peanut butter mess.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All F.S. Key did was write a poem about war.  Somebody set it to the music of a British (ironic) folk song about getting drunk and fucking.  And somebody else (Herbert Hoover) made it the national anthem, long after Key had turned in his fob.  Can't blame him.
> 
> We can, however, blame whatever fuckwit thought it would be a good idea to trot out political bullshit into a sporting event just because they had a captive audience.
> 
> Interestingly the reason such an irrelevant exercise was trotted out into sports in the first place was to whip up the attending crowd, in the same way that the modern Jumbotron puts up a neon sign of hands clapping and says "MAKE SOME NOISE!", in the same way that the baseball game organist plays "Charge" or whatever, in the same way the morons at Atlanta Braves games start that moronic "tomahawk chop" bullshit (on cue from the organist of course, at his organ again).  *ALL* of which, even the moronic Braves wank thing, are directly connected to the action in the actual GAME.  Unlike a national anthem.
> 
> And yet --- if you went to a Braves game and flatly refused to engage in that prescribed body posture --- the silly "chop" motion ----- nobody's gonna snap your picture and milk a fake 'story' out of you complaining that you're "disrespecting" the home team, or the city, or any other specious bullshit.   You'd be *ALLOWED* to not-participate.
> 
> And yet when Big Daddy The State dick-tates another body posture for another rah-rah exercise --- one that has absolute *zero* to do with the actual game ---- out come the sheep to baaa about "fire the sumbitches" and "deport them".
> 
> And if the rants of their Orange Shepherd had been simply laughed away as the mockable shit-stirring they are, he would have simply denied he ever said that.  Because that's what he does when the shit-stir doesn't take.
> 
> FLAMING Hypocrisy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The Kneelers did more than just not participate.
> 
> 
> They actively did the OPPOSITE of what was expected as a sign of respect.
> 
> 
> THus, they were actively showing disrespect.
> 
> 
> They disrespect me. I disrespect them.
> 
> 
> The difference is, that their disrespect is them being assholes, and mine is totally called for.
> 
> 
> FUCK THEM ALL.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have no desire for them to be forced to stand. As I have repeatedly stated.
> 
> 
> But they are anti-American assholes who have insulted me and mine, and I have nothing but contempt for them.
> 
> FUCK THEM ALL.
> 
> 
> 
> Your strawman, that I want mandatory flag appreciation, that is all you. I am not responsible for the voices in your head, you bat shit crazy anti-American.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He has "no desire to force them to stand" but he has the strong desire to FUCK THEM ALL.
> ---which they can get out of if they do his bidding and stand.
> 
> Thanks for uh, clearing that up, Fasci.
Click to expand...



Incorrect. 


They have revealed themselves to be anti-American pieces of shit. I will not forget that, even if they bend to the League and start standing.


My answer to them is still, FUCK THEM ALL.


Your can shove your insult about fasci up your ass.


----------



## Pogo

Correll said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dudmuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> All F.S. Key did was write a poem about war.  Somebody set it to the music of a British (ironic) folk song about getting drunk and fucking.  And somebody else (Herbert Hoover) made it the national anthem, long after Key had turned in his fob.  Can't blame him.
> 
> We can, however, blame whatever fuckwit thought it would be a good idea to trot out political bullshit into a sporting event just because they had a captive audience.
> 
> Interestingly the reason such an irrelevant exercise was trotted out into sports in the first place was to whip up the attending crowd, in the same way that the modern Jumbotron puts up a neon sign of hands clapping and says "MAKE SOME NOISE!", in the same way that the baseball game organist plays "Charge" or whatever, in the same way the morons at Atlanta Braves games start that moronic "tomahawk chop" bullshit (on cue from the organist of course, at his organ again).  *ALL* of which, even the moronic Braves wank thing, are directly connected to the action in the actual GAME.  Unlike a national anthem.
> 
> And yet --- if you went to a Braves game and flatly refused to engage in that prescribed body posture --- the silly "chop" motion ----- nobody's gonna snap your picture and milk a fake 'story' out of you complaining that you're "disrespecting" the home team, or the city, or any other specious bullshit.   You'd be *ALLOWED* to not-participate.
> 
> And yet when Big Daddy The State dick-tates another body posture for another rah-rah exercise --- one that has absolute *zero* to do with the actual game ---- out come the sheep to baaa about "fire the sumbitches" and "deport them".
> 
> And if the rants of their Orange Shepherd had been simply laughed away as the mockable shit-stirring they are, he would have simply denied he ever said that.  Because that's what he does when the shit-stir doesn't take.
> 
> FLAMING Hypocrisy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Kneelers did more than just not participate.
> 
> 
> They actively did the OPPOSITE of what was expected as a sign of respect.
> 
> 
> THus, they were actively showing disrespect.
> 
> 
> They disrespect me. I disrespect them.
> 
> 
> The difference is, that their disrespect is them being assholes, and mine is totally called for.
> 
> 
> FUCK THEM ALL.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have no desire for them to be forced to stand. As I have repeatedly stated.
> 
> 
> But they are anti-American assholes who have insulted me and mine, and I have nothing but contempt for them.
> 
> FUCK THEM ALL.
> 
> 
> 
> Your strawman, that I want mandatory flag appreciation, that is all you. I am not responsible for the voices in your head, you bat shit crazy anti-American.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He has "no desire to force them to stand" but he has the strong desire to FUCK THEM ALL.
> ---which they can get out of if they do his bidding and stand.
> 
> Thanks for uh, clearing that up, Fasci.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Incorrect.
> 
> 
> They have revealed themselves to be anti-American pieces of shit. I will not forget that, even if they bend to the League and start standing.
> 
> 
> My answer to them is still, FUCK THEM ALL.
> 
> 
> Your can shove your insult about fasci up your ass.
Click to expand...


You've got quite the ass-fixation, huh.  Not that there's anything wrong with that but I don't happen to swing that way.

Maybe you should team up with healthmyths   He's all into that uh sort of thing.


----------



## Correll

Pogo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dudmuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Kneelers did more than just not participate.
> 
> 
> They actively did the OPPOSITE of what was expected as a sign of respect.
> 
> 
> THus, they were actively showing disrespect.
> 
> 
> They disrespect me. I disrespect them.
> 
> 
> The difference is, that their disrespect is them being assholes, and mine is totally called for.
> 
> 
> FUCK THEM ALL.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have no desire for them to be forced to stand. As I have repeatedly stated.
> 
> 
> But they are anti-American assholes who have insulted me and mine, and I have nothing but contempt for them.
> 
> FUCK THEM ALL.
> 
> 
> 
> Your strawman, that I want mandatory flag appreciation, that is all you. I am not responsible for the voices in your head, you bat shit crazy anti-American.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He has "no desire to force them to stand" but he has the strong desire to FUCK THEM ALL.
> ---which they can get out of if they do his bidding and stand.
> 
> Thanks for uh, clearing that up, Fasci.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Incorrect.
> 
> 
> They have revealed themselves to be anti-American pieces of shit. I will not forget that, even if they bend to the League and start standing.
> 
> 
> My answer to them is still, FUCK THEM ALL.
> 
> 
> Your can shove your insult about fasci up your ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You've got quite the ass-fixation, huh.  Not that there's anything wrong with that but I don't happen to swing that way.
> 
> Maybe you should team up with healthmyths   He's all into that uh sort of thing.
Click to expand...




YOur homophobic slurs are noted and dismissed.



They have revealed themselves to be anti-American pieces of shit. I will not forget that, even if they bend to the League and start standing.


My answer to them is still, FUCK THEM ALL.


----------



## WinterBorn

Correll said:


> dudmuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xband said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you.  I've been noting this all along.  He was simply sitting in silence following his own principles, making no noise about it.  Only when some photographer noticed and snapped his picture sitting (nd the photographer by definition of snapping that picture also must have been ignoring the Orders of Almighty State to stand in silence for Almighty Anthem, yet he gets no repercussions) and figure he could milk a fake story out of the gullible, did a fake story get milked out of the gullible.
> 
> Ultimately the whole event spoke many more volumes about how easily the sheeple are whipped into an emotional frenzy than it did about football _*or*_ police brutality.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Francis Scott Key started this mess. John Philip Sousa started the war mess. George Washington Carver started the peanut butter mess.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> All F.S. Key did was write a poem about war.  Somebody set it to the music of a British (ironic) folk song about getting drunk and fucking.  And somebody else (Herbert Hoover) made it the national anthem, long after Key had turned in his fob.  Can't blame him.
> 
> We can, however, blame whatever fuckwit thought it would be a good idea to trot out political bullshit into a sporting event just because they had a captive audience.
> 
> Interestingly the reason such an irrelevant exercise was trotted out into sports in the first place was to whip up the attending crowd, in the same way that the modern Jumbotron puts up a neon sign of hands clapping and says "MAKE SOME NOISE!", in the same way that the baseball game organist plays "Charge" or whatever, in the same way the morons at Atlanta Braves games start that moronic "tomahawk chop" bullshit (on cue from the organist of course, at his organ again).  *ALL* of which, even the moronic Braves wank thing, are directly connected to the action in the actual GAME.  Unlike a national anthem.
> 
> And yet --- if you went to a Braves game and flatly refused to engage in that prescribed body posture --- the silly "chop" motion ----- nobody's gonna snap your picture and milk a fake 'story' out of you complaining that you're "disrespecting" the home team, or the city, or any other specious bullshit.   You'd be *ALLOWED* to not-participate.
> 
> And yet when Big Daddy The State dick-tates another body posture for another rah-rah exercise --- one that has absolute *zero* to do with the actual game ---- out come the sheep to baaa about "fire the sumbitches" and "deport them".
> 
> And if the rants of their Orange Shepherd had been simply laughed away as the mockable shit-stirring they are, he would have simply denied he ever said that.  Because that's what he does when the shit-stir doesn't take.
> 
> FLAMING Hypocrisy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The Kneelers did more than just not participate.
> 
> 
> They actively did the OPPOSITE of what was expected as a sign of respect.
> 
> 
> THus, they were actively showing disrespect.
> 
> 
> They disrespect me. I disrespect them.
> 
> 
> The difference is, that their disrespect is them being assholes, and mine is totally called for.
> 
> 
> FUCK THEM ALL.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have no desire for them to be forced to stand. As I have repeatedly stated.
> 
> 
> But they are anti-American assholes who have insulted me and mine, and I have nothing but contempt for them.
> 
> FUCK THEM ALL.
> 
> 
> 
> Your strawman, that I want mandatory flag appreciation, that is all you. I am not responsible for the voices in your head, you bat shit crazy anti-American.
Click to expand...


They insulted you?   Oh no!   How have you survived?    I guess this pretty much blows your ability to ever call those college kids "snowflakes" again.


----------



## Pogo

WinterBorn said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dudmuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xband said:
> 
> 
> 
> Francis Scott Key started this mess. John Philip Sousa started the war mess. George Washington Carver started the peanut butter mess.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All F.S. Key did was write a poem about war.  Somebody set it to the music of a British (ironic) folk song about getting drunk and fucking.  And somebody else (Herbert Hoover) made it the national anthem, long after Key had turned in his fob.  Can't blame him.
> 
> We can, however, blame whatever fuckwit thought it would be a good idea to trot out political bullshit into a sporting event just because they had a captive audience.
> 
> Interestingly the reason such an irrelevant exercise was trotted out into sports in the first place was to whip up the attending crowd, in the same way that the modern Jumbotron puts up a neon sign of hands clapping and says "MAKE SOME NOISE!", in the same way that the baseball game organist plays "Charge" or whatever, in the same way the morons at Atlanta Braves games start that moronic "tomahawk chop" bullshit (on cue from the organist of course, at his organ again).  *ALL* of which, even the moronic Braves wank thing, are directly connected to the action in the actual GAME.  Unlike a national anthem.
> 
> And yet --- if you went to a Braves game and flatly refused to engage in that prescribed body posture --- the silly "chop" motion ----- nobody's gonna snap your picture and milk a fake 'story' out of you complaining that you're "disrespecting" the home team, or the city, or any other specious bullshit.   You'd be *ALLOWED* to not-participate.
> 
> And yet when Big Daddy The State dick-tates another body posture for another rah-rah exercise --- one that has absolute *zero* to do with the actual game ---- out come the sheep to baaa about "fire the sumbitches" and "deport them".
> 
> And if the rants of their Orange Shepherd had been simply laughed away as the mockable shit-stirring they are, he would have simply denied he ever said that.  Because that's what he does when the shit-stir doesn't take.
> 
> FLAMING Hypocrisy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The Kneelers did more than just not participate.
> 
> 
> They actively did the OPPOSITE of what was expected as a sign of respect.
> 
> 
> THus, they were actively showing disrespect.
> 
> 
> They disrespect me. I disrespect them.
> 
> 
> The difference is, that their disrespect is them being assholes, and mine is totally called for.
> 
> 
> FUCK THEM ALL.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have no desire for them to be forced to stand. As I have repeatedly stated.
> 
> 
> But they are anti-American assholes who have insulted me and mine, and I have nothing but contempt for them.
> 
> FUCK THEM ALL.
> 
> 
> 
> Your strawman, that I want mandatory flag appreciation, that is all you. I am not responsible for the voices in your head, you bat shit crazy anti-American.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They insulted you?   Oh no!   How have you survived?    I guess this pretty much blows your ability to ever call those college kids "snowflakes" again.
Click to expand...


I was wondering the same thing.  How you can find a way to be 'insulted' by an image that isn't even on TV that you have to be told about afterward so you know what to be snowflaked about, well that takes quite a leap.


----------



## Correll

WinterBorn said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dudmuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xband said:
> 
> 
> 
> Francis Scott Key started this mess. John Philip Sousa started the war mess. George Washington Carver started the peanut butter mess.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All F.S. Key did was write a poem about war.  Somebody set it to the music of a British (ironic) folk song about getting drunk and fucking.  And somebody else (Herbert Hoover) made it the national anthem, long after Key had turned in his fob.  Can't blame him.
> 
> We can, however, blame whatever fuckwit thought it would be a good idea to trot out political bullshit into a sporting event just because they had a captive audience.
> 
> Interestingly the reason such an irrelevant exercise was trotted out into sports in the first place was to whip up the attending crowd, in the same way that the modern Jumbotron puts up a neon sign of hands clapping and says "MAKE SOME NOISE!", in the same way that the baseball game organist plays "Charge" or whatever, in the same way the morons at Atlanta Braves games start that moronic "tomahawk chop" bullshit (on cue from the organist of course, at his organ again).  *ALL* of which, even the moronic Braves wank thing, are directly connected to the action in the actual GAME.  Unlike a national anthem.
> 
> And yet --- if you went to a Braves game and flatly refused to engage in that prescribed body posture --- the silly "chop" motion ----- nobody's gonna snap your picture and milk a fake 'story' out of you complaining that you're "disrespecting" the home team, or the city, or any other specious bullshit.   You'd be *ALLOWED* to not-participate.
> 
> And yet when Big Daddy The State dick-tates another body posture for another rah-rah exercise --- one that has absolute *zero* to do with the actual game ---- out come the sheep to baaa about "fire the sumbitches" and "deport them".
> 
> And if the rants of their Orange Shepherd had been simply laughed away as the mockable shit-stirring they are, he would have simply denied he ever said that.  Because that's what he does when the shit-stir doesn't take.
> 
> FLAMING Hypocrisy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The Kneelers did more than just not participate.
> 
> 
> They actively did the OPPOSITE of what was expected as a sign of respect.
> 
> 
> THus, they were actively showing disrespect.
> 
> 
> They disrespect me. I disrespect them.
> 
> 
> The difference is, that their disrespect is them being assholes, and mine is totally called for.
> 
> 
> FUCK THEM ALL.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have no desire for them to be forced to stand. As I have repeatedly stated.
> 
> 
> But they are anti-American assholes who have insulted me and mine, and I have nothing but contempt for them.
> 
> FUCK THEM ALL.
> 
> 
> 
> Your strawman, that I want mandatory flag appreciation, that is all you. I am not responsible for the voices in your head, you bat shit crazy anti-American.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They insulted you?   Oh no!   How have you survived?    I guess this pretty much blows your ability to ever call those college kids "snowflakes" again.
Click to expand...




And that's the Logical Fallacy of Appeal to Ridicule. 


That is a FAIL for you and a tacit admission that you are unable to challenge my point, thus it stands





The Kneelers did more than just not participate.


They actively did the OPPOSITE of what was expected as a sign of respect.


THus, they were actively showing disrespect.


They disrespect me. I disrespect them.


The difference is, that their disrespect is them being assholes, and mine is totally called for.


FUCK THEM ALL.


----------



## Correll

Pogo said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dudmuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> All F.S. Key did was write a poem about war.  Somebody set it to the music of a British (ironic) folk song about getting drunk and fucking.  And somebody else (Herbert Hoover) made it the national anthem, long after Key had turned in his fob.  Can't blame him.
> 
> We can, however, blame whatever fuckwit thought it would be a good idea to trot out political bullshit into a sporting event just because they had a captive audience.
> 
> Interestingly the reason such an irrelevant exercise was trotted out into sports in the first place was to whip up the attending crowd, in the same way that the modern Jumbotron puts up a neon sign of hands clapping and says "MAKE SOME NOISE!", in the same way that the baseball game organist plays "Charge" or whatever, in the same way the morons at Atlanta Braves games start that moronic "tomahawk chop" bullshit (on cue from the organist of course, at his organ again).  *ALL* of which, even the moronic Braves wank thing, are directly connected to the action in the actual GAME.  Unlike a national anthem.
> 
> And yet --- if you went to a Braves game and flatly refused to engage in that prescribed body posture --- the silly "chop" motion ----- nobody's gonna snap your picture and milk a fake 'story' out of you complaining that you're "disrespecting" the home team, or the city, or any other specious bullshit.   You'd be *ALLOWED* to not-participate.
> 
> And yet when Big Daddy The State dick-tates another body posture for another rah-rah exercise --- one that has absolute *zero* to do with the actual game ---- out come the sheep to baaa about "fire the sumbitches" and "deport them".
> 
> And if the rants of their Orange Shepherd had been simply laughed away as the mockable shit-stirring they are, he would have simply denied he ever said that.  Because that's what he does when the shit-stir doesn't take.
> 
> FLAMING Hypocrisy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Kneelers did more than just not participate.
> 
> 
> They actively did the OPPOSITE of what was expected as a sign of respect.
> 
> 
> THus, they were actively showing disrespect.
> 
> 
> They disrespect me. I disrespect them.
> 
> 
> The difference is, that their disrespect is them being assholes, and mine is totally called for.
> 
> 
> FUCK THEM ALL.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have no desire for them to be forced to stand. As I have repeatedly stated.
> 
> 
> But they are anti-American assholes who have insulted me and mine, and I have nothing but contempt for them.
> 
> FUCK THEM ALL.
> 
> 
> 
> Your strawman, that I want mandatory flag appreciation, that is all you. I am not responsible for the voices in your head, you bat shit crazy anti-American.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They insulted you?   Oh no!   How have you survived?    I guess this pretty much blows your ability to ever call those college kids "snowflakes" again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was wondering the same thing.  How you can find a way to be 'insulted' by an image that isn't even on TV that you have to be told about afterward so you know what to be snowflaked about, well that takes quite a leap.
Click to expand...



Your pretense that an insult has to be to your face, to be an insult, is noted and LAUGHED AT.


----------



## WinterBorn

Correll said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dudmuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Kneelers did more than just not participate.
> 
> 
> They actively did the OPPOSITE of what was expected as a sign of respect.
> 
> 
> THus, they were actively showing disrespect.
> 
> 
> They disrespect me. I disrespect them.
> 
> 
> The difference is, that their disrespect is them being assholes, and mine is totally called for.
> 
> 
> FUCK THEM ALL.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have no desire for them to be forced to stand. As I have repeatedly stated.
> 
> 
> But they are anti-American assholes who have insulted me and mine, and I have nothing but contempt for them.
> 
> FUCK THEM ALL.
> 
> 
> 
> Your strawman, that I want mandatory flag appreciation, that is all you. I am not responsible for the voices in your head, you bat shit crazy anti-American.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They insulted you?   Oh no!   How have you survived?    I guess this pretty much blows your ability to ever call those college kids "snowflakes" again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was wondering the same thing.  How you can find a way to be 'insulted' by an image that isn't even on TV that you have to be told about afterward so you know what to be snowflaked about, well that takes quite a leap.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Your pretense that an insult has to be to your face, to be an insult, is noted and LAUGHED AT.
Click to expand...


I made no such pretense.

I mocked your pretense that being insulted gives you some right to try to harm these people.   You got insulted?   Put on your big-girl panties and move on.

Or show me a law against insulting people.


----------



## Correll

WinterBorn said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dudmuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have no desire for them to be forced to stand. As I have repeatedly stated.
> 
> 
> But they are anti-American assholes who have insulted me and mine, and I have nothing but contempt for them.
> 
> FUCK THEM ALL.
> 
> 
> 
> Your strawman, that I want mandatory flag appreciation, that is all you. I am not responsible for the voices in your head, you bat shit crazy anti-American.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They insulted you?   Oh no!   How have you survived?    I guess this pretty much blows your ability to ever call those college kids "snowflakes" again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was wondering the same thing.  How you can find a way to be 'insulted' by an image that isn't even on TV that you have to be told about afterward so you know what to be snowflaked about, well that takes quite a leap.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Your pretense that an insult has to be to your face, to be an insult, is noted and LAUGHED AT.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I made no such pretense.
Click to expand...


POGO did.




> I mocked your pretense that being insulted gives you some right to try to harm these people.



Depending on how you define "harm", it certainly does. 

And all that has been done so far, is that some fans have stopped watching and supporting the sport. And it seems that is all it took for the anti-American piece of shit owners to cave.






> You got insulted?   Put on your big-girl panties and move on.




Ignoring insults is not a sign of manhood. In today's America, it is more a sign of weakness or stupidity.  FUCK THEM ALL.




> Or show me a law against insulting people.




No one has said that their actions are against any law. So, that's all in your head. Deal with those voices yourself. Or seek professional medical attention. Whatever, don't share with us.


----------



## Pogo

Correll said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dudmuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Kneelers did more than just not participate.
> 
> 
> They actively did the OPPOSITE of what was expected as a sign of respect.
> 
> 
> THus, they were actively showing disrespect.
> 
> 
> They disrespect me. I disrespect them.
> 
> 
> The difference is, that their disrespect is them being assholes, and mine is totally called for.
> 
> 
> FUCK THEM ALL.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have no desire for them to be forced to stand. As I have repeatedly stated.
> 
> 
> But they are anti-American assholes who have insulted me and mine, and I have nothing but contempt for them.
> 
> FUCK THEM ALL.
> 
> 
> 
> Your strawman, that I want mandatory flag appreciation, that is all you. I am not responsible for the voices in your head, you bat shit crazy anti-American.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They insulted you?   Oh no!   How have you survived?    I guess this pretty much blows your ability to ever call those college kids "snowflakes" again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was wondering the same thing.  How you can find a way to be 'insulted' by an image that isn't even on TV that you have to be told about afterward so you know what to be snowflaked about, well that takes quite a leap.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Your pretense that an insult has to be to your face, to be an insult, is noted and LAUGHED AT.
Click to expand...


Clearly it doesn't.  All you need to do is wait for orders from your demagogue masters, obey obsequiously, and go "yessss masssterrrr mayy I havvve annnnnotherrrr......"


----------



## Pogo

Correll said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dudmuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> All F.S. Key did was write a poem about war.  Somebody set it to the music of a British (ironic) folk song about getting drunk and fucking.  And somebody else (Herbert Hoover) made it the national anthem, long after Key had turned in his fob.  Can't blame him.
> 
> We can, however, blame whatever fuckwit thought it would be a good idea to trot out political bullshit into a sporting event just because they had a captive audience.
> 
> Interestingly the reason such an irrelevant exercise was trotted out into sports in the first place was to whip up the attending crowd, in the same way that the modern Jumbotron puts up a neon sign of hands clapping and says "MAKE SOME NOISE!", in the same way that the baseball game organist plays "Charge" or whatever, in the same way the morons at Atlanta Braves games start that moronic "tomahawk chop" bullshit (on cue from the organist of course, at his organ again).  *ALL* of which, even the moronic Braves wank thing, are directly connected to the action in the actual GAME.  Unlike a national anthem.
> 
> And yet --- if you went to a Braves game and flatly refused to engage in that prescribed body posture --- the silly "chop" motion ----- nobody's gonna snap your picture and milk a fake 'story' out of you complaining that you're "disrespecting" the home team, or the city, or any other specious bullshit.   You'd be *ALLOWED* to not-participate.
> 
> And yet when Big Daddy The State dick-tates another body posture for another rah-rah exercise --- one that has absolute *zero* to do with the actual game ---- out come the sheep to baaa about "fire the sumbitches" and "deport them".
> 
> And if the rants of their Orange Shepherd had been simply laughed away as the mockable shit-stirring they are, he would have simply denied he ever said that.  Because that's what he does when the shit-stir doesn't take.
> 
> FLAMING Hypocrisy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Kneelers did more than just not participate.
> 
> 
> They actively did the OPPOSITE of what was expected as a sign of respect.
> 
> 
> THus, they were actively showing disrespect.
> 
> 
> They disrespect me. I disrespect them.
> 
> 
> The difference is, that their disrespect is them being assholes, and mine is totally called for.
> 
> 
> FUCK THEM ALL.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have no desire for them to be forced to stand. As I have repeatedly stated.
> 
> 
> But they are anti-American assholes who have insulted me and mine, and I have nothing but contempt for them.
> 
> FUCK THEM ALL.
> 
> 
> 
> Your strawman, that I want mandatory flag appreciation, that is all you. I am not responsible for the voices in your head, you bat shit crazy anti-American.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They insulted you?   Oh no!   How have you survived?    I guess this pretty much blows your ability to ever call those college kids "snowflakes" again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And that's the Logical Fallacy of Appeal to Ridicule.
> 
> 
> That is a FAIL for you and a tacit admission that you are unable to challenge my point, thus it stands
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Kneelers did more than just not participate.
> 
> 
> They actively did the OPPOSITE of what was expected as a sign of respect.
> 
> 
> THus, they were actively showing disrespect.
> 
> 
> They disrespect me. I disrespect them.
Click to expand...


Ah, so you were there -- at every game simultaneously?

And hallucinating the idea that "they" even have the slightest clue who the fuck you are?  
Full of yourself much?




Correll said:


> The difference is, that their disrespect is them being assholes, and mine is totally called for.



Ah.  So when "they" do it it's 'disrespect' by 'assholes', whereas when YOU do it it's "called for".

Even though they've never heard of you and did nothing but kneel --- a universal gesture of supplication that you like to hallucinate as somehow "disrespect".  Because you can't find the big boy pants. 

Having it both ways -- Priceless.


----------



## WinterBorn

Correll said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have no desire for them to be forced to stand. As I have repeatedly stated.
> 
> 
> But they are anti-American assholes who have insulted me and mine, and I have nothing but contempt for them.
> 
> FUCK THEM ALL.
> 
> 
> 
> Your strawman, that I want mandatory flag appreciation, that is all you. I am not responsible for the voices in your head, you bat shit crazy anti-American.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They insulted you?   Oh no!   How have you survived?    I guess this pretty much blows your ability to ever call those college kids "snowflakes" again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was wondering the same thing.  How you can find a way to be 'insulted' by an image that isn't even on TV that you have to be told about afterward so you know what to be snowflaked about, well that takes quite a leap.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Your pretense that an insult has to be to your face, to be an insult, is noted and LAUGHED AT.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I made no such pretense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> POGO did.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I mocked your pretense that being insulted gives you some right to try to harm these people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Depending on how you define "harm", it certainly does.
> 
> And all that has been done so far, is that some fans have stopped watching and supporting the sport. And it seems that is all it took for the anti-American piece of shit owners to cave.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You got insulted?   Put on your big-girl panties and move on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Ignoring insults is not a sign of manhood. In today's America, it is more a sign of weakness or stupidity.  FUCK THEM ALL.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or show me a law against insulting people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No one has said that their actions are against any law. So, that's all in your head. Deal with those voices yourself. Or seek professional medical attention. Whatever, don't share with us.
Click to expand...


I don't need to deal with anything.   You are the one crying about those mean ol' athletes insulting you.

Oh, so your manliness is in jeopardy because those athletes knelt in protest?   Couldn't have been much manliness then.


----------



## Correll

Pogo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dudmuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have no desire for them to be forced to stand. As I have repeatedly stated.
> 
> 
> But they are anti-American assholes who have insulted me and mine, and I have nothing but contempt for them.
> 
> FUCK THEM ALL.
> 
> 
> 
> Your strawman, that I want mandatory flag appreciation, that is all you. I am not responsible for the voices in your head, you bat shit crazy anti-American.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They insulted you?   Oh no!   How have you survived?    I guess this pretty much blows your ability to ever call those college kids "snowflakes" again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was wondering the same thing.  How you can find a way to be 'insulted' by an image that isn't even on TV that you have to be told about afterward so you know what to be snowflaked about, well that takes quite a leap.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Your pretense that an insult has to be to your face, to be an insult, is noted and LAUGHED AT.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Clearly it doesn't.  All you need to do is wait for orders from your demagogue masters, obey obsequiously, and go "yessss masssterrrr mayy I havvve annnnnotherrrr......"
Click to expand...




Your inability to understand that a Patriotic American would be insulted by an anti-American asshole kneeling during the national anthem, 

and need to invent some master/servant relationship to explain my natural ire at being insulted,


does nothing but reflect on your lack of understanding of people different that you.


----------



## Correll

Pogo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dudmuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Kneelers did more than just not participate.
> 
> 
> They actively did the OPPOSITE of what was expected as a sign of respect.
> 
> 
> THus, they were actively showing disrespect.
> 
> 
> They disrespect me. I disrespect them.
> 
> 
> The difference is, that their disrespect is them being assholes, and mine is totally called for.
> 
> 
> FUCK THEM ALL.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have no desire for them to be forced to stand. As I have repeatedly stated.
> 
> 
> But they are anti-American assholes who have insulted me and mine, and I have nothing but contempt for them.
> 
> FUCK THEM ALL.
> 
> 
> 
> Your strawman, that I want mandatory flag appreciation, that is all you. I am not responsible for the voices in your head, you bat shit crazy anti-American.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They insulted you?   Oh no!   How have you survived?    I guess this pretty much blows your ability to ever call those college kids "snowflakes" again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And that's the Logical Fallacy of Appeal to Ridicule.
> 
> 
> That is a FAIL for you and a tacit admission that you are unable to challenge my point, thus it stands
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Kneelers did more than just not participate.
> 
> 
> They actively did the OPPOSITE of what was expected as a sign of respect.
> 
> 
> THus, they were actively showing disrespect.
> 
> 
> They disrespect me. I disrespect them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ah, so you were there -- at every game simultaneously?
> 
> And hallucinating the idea that "they" even have the slightest clue who the fuck you are?
> Full of yourself much?
Click to expand...



Your pretense that you do not understand the concept of insulting a group, is laughed at and dismissed.  You might be stupid, but you are not that stupid.











Correll said:


> The difference is, that their disrespect is them being assholes, and mine is totally called for.



Ah.  So when "they" do it it's 'disrespect' by 'assholes', whereas when YOU do it it's "called for".

Even though they've never heard of you and did nothing but kneel --- a universal gesture of supplication that you like to hallucinate as somehow "disrespect".  Because you can't find the big boy pants. 

Having it both ways -- Priceless.[/QUOTE]



They insulted me and the rest of their own nation, for no reason. That is the act of an asshole. 


I disrespect them, because they insulted me and are assholes. That is the act of a rational person.


That you cannot distinguish between the two actions, reveals how sick you are as a person and liberalism is as an ideology.


There is nothing "big boy pants" about letting people insult you. I have already pointed that out, and you have failed to explain any reason why that is not correct.


By simply repeating a moronic slur that has already been refuted, you are engaged in the Logical Fallacy of Argument by Assertion.


YOu lose again.


----------



## Correll

WinterBorn said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> They insulted you?   Oh no!   How have you survived?    I guess this pretty much blows your ability to ever call those college kids "snowflakes" again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was wondering the same thing.  How you can find a way to be 'insulted' by an image that isn't even on TV that you have to be told about afterward so you know what to be snowflaked about, well that takes quite a leap.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Your pretense that an insult has to be to your face, to be an insult, is noted and LAUGHED AT.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I made no such pretense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> POGO did.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I mocked your pretense that being insulted gives you some right to try to harm these people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Depending on how you define "harm", it certainly does.
> 
> And all that has been done so far, is that some fans have stopped watching and supporting the sport. And it seems that is all it took for the anti-American piece of shit owners to cave.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You got insulted?   Put on your big-girl panties and move on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Ignoring insults is not a sign of manhood. In today's America, it is more a sign of weakness or stupidity.  FUCK THEM ALL.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or show me a law against insulting people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No one has said that their actions are against any law. So, that's all in your head. Deal with those voices yourself. Or seek professional medical attention. Whatever, don't share with us.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't need to deal with anything.   You are the one crying about those mean ol' athletes insulting you.
> 
> Oh, so your manliness is in jeopardy because those athletes knelt in protest?   Couldn't have been much manliness then.
Click to expand...



Wow. 

YOU insinuate that responding to an insult is a sign of lack of manliness, 

your words, "Put on your big-girl panties"


and when I point out that what you said is bullshit, you try to twist it as if I was the one being concerned about my manliness?


And that's all you have to say in defense of your position?


Dude. EPIC FAIL.




What this boils down to, is a bunch of anti-American assholes insulted America and Americans, and liberals are doing everything they can to defend and celebrate that anti-Americanism.


The response from Patriotic Americans has been weak. A small drop in viewership and attendance and you libs are acting like we were the unreasonable ones, some of you going so far as to make Godwins.


You are pathetic.


----------



## BlackSand

Correll said:


> ...
> What this boils down to, is a bunch of anti-American assholes insulted America and Americans, and liberals are doing everything they can to defend and celebrate that anti-Americanism.
> 
> The response from Patriotic Americans has been weak. A small drop in viewership and attendance and you libs are acting like we were the unreasonable ones, some of you going so far as to make Godwins.



 ... What rock have you been living under for the last decade?

It's not about who finds what insulting and should just live with it, free speech, or whatever other garbage they throw at the conversation.
If they want to suggest that someone being insulted by someone else's exercise of free speech at an NFL game doesn't matter ...
Start calling the payers that kneel during the national anthem  "nig****" and see how fast the conversation turns around ... 

It's okay for you to be offended ... Not so much anyone else.


.​


----------



## Pogo

Correll said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have no desire for them to be forced to stand. As I have repeatedly stated.
> 
> 
> But they are anti-American assholes who have insulted me and mine, and I have nothing but contempt for them.
> 
> FUCK THEM ALL.
> 
> Your strawman, that I want mandatory flag appreciation, that is all you. I am not responsible for the voices in your head, you bat shit crazy anti-American.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They insulted you?   Oh no!   How have you survived?    I guess this pretty much blows your ability to ever call those college kids "snowflakes" again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was wondering the same thing.  How you can find a way to be 'insulted' by an image that isn't even on TV that you have to be told about afterward so you know what to be snowflaked about, well that takes quite a leap.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Your pretense that an insult has to be to your face, to be an insult, is noted and LAUGHED AT.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Clearly it doesn't.  All you need to do is wait for orders from your demagogue masters, obey obsequiously, and go "yessss masssterrrr mayy I havvve annnnnotherrrr......"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your inability to understand that a Patriotic American would be insulted by an anti-American asshole kneeling during the national anthem,
> 
> and need to invent some master/servant relationship to explain my natural ire at being insulted,
> 
> does nothing but reflect on your lack of understanding of people different that you.
Click to expand...


I uh, don't think you're anywhere vaguely near smelling distance of a position to even contemplate lecturing anybody on "understanding people different from you, "FUCK THEM ALL" boi.

Nomsayin'?

Again --- you want to stand?  Stand.  I could give a microfuck.  I want to sit/kneel/assume the lotus position?  I'll do that.  

I won't force you into a lotus position and you won't force me to stand.  Understand??

The difference between us is I'm not such a goddam WIMP that I need to go find people I can't even see to whine about what body position they're taking or not taking.


----------



## WinterBorn

Correll said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was wondering the same thing.  How you can find a way to be 'insulted' by an image that isn't even on TV that you have to be told about afterward so you know what to be snowflaked about, well that takes quite a leap.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your pretense that an insult has to be to your face, to be an insult, is noted and LAUGHED AT.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I made no such pretense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> POGO did.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I mocked your pretense that being insulted gives you some right to try to harm these people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Depending on how you define "harm", it certainly does.
> 
> And all that has been done so far, is that some fans have stopped watching and supporting the sport. And it seems that is all it took for the anti-American piece of shit owners to cave.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You got insulted?   Put on your big-girl panties and move on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Ignoring insults is not a sign of manhood. In today's America, it is more a sign of weakness or stupidity.  FUCK THEM ALL.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or show me a law against insulting people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No one has said that their actions are against any law. So, that's all in your head. Deal with those voices yourself. Or seek professional medical attention. Whatever, don't share with us.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't need to deal with anything.   You are the one crying about those mean ol' athletes insulting you.
> 
> Oh, so your manliness is in jeopardy because those athletes knelt in protest?   Couldn't have been much manliness then.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Wow.
> 
> YOU insinuate that responding to an insult is a sign of lack of manliness,
> 
> your words, "Put on your big-girl panties"
> 
> 
> and when I point out that what you said is bullshit, you try to twist it as if I was the one being concerned about my manliness?
> 
> 
> And that's all you have to say in defense of your position?
> 
> 
> Dude. EPIC FAIL.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What this boils down to, is a bunch of anti-American assholes insulted America and Americans, and liberals are doing everything they can to defend and celebrate that anti-Americanism.
> 
> 
> The response from Patriotic Americans has been weak. A small drop in viewership and attendance and you libs are acting like we were the unreasonable ones, some of you going so far as to make Godwins.
> 
> 
> You are pathetic.
Click to expand...


You were the one who said (not insinuated) that ignoring insults was not a sign of manliness.   I have noticed that those who feel they have to prove they are a man usually aren’t.


----------



## BlackSand

WinterBorn said:


> You were the one who said (not insinuated) that ignoring insults was not a sign of manliness.   I have noticed that those who feel they have to prove they are a man usually aren’t.



As is most often the case with virtue signaling ... 

.​


----------



## IM2

Tom Horn said:


> If I owned an NFL team I'd position a sniper on the stadium roof and the first sumbitch who took a knee during the Anthem would get his head blown off......fucking dirtbags making million$ playing a kid's game and they have no respect for the country that makes that possible?   The 1st Amendment applies to saying what you please about the government...doesn't work that way in business...the Rats saw to that with their PC crap....so it works both ways.  You put on that uniform and walk into that stadium, check your politics at your locker.



Dumb ass the post has nothing t do with anything you have said. The first amendment doesn't say what you said either..If you want the NFL to check it's politics, then tell the commissioner to stop taking government checks to fly flags and military promotions before each game.


----------



## WinterBorn

IM2 said:


> Tom Horn said:
> 
> 
> 
> If I owned an NFL team I'd position a sniper on the stadium roof and the first sumbitch who took a knee during the Anthem would get his head blown off......fucking dirtbags making million$ playing a kid's game and they have no respect for the country that makes that possible?   The 1st Amendment applies to saying what you please about the government...doesn't work that way in business...the Rats saw to that with their PC crap....so it works both ways.  You put on that uniform and walk into that stadium, check your politics at your locker.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dumb ass the post has nothing t do with anything you have said. The first amendment doesn't say what you said either..If you want the NFL to check it's politics, then tell the commissioner to stop taking government checks to fly flags and military promotions before each game.
Click to expand...


Or go back to the pre-9/11 way of doing it.  Bring the players out after the anthem.


----------



## Manonthestreet

I'm guessing NFL better not ask for any new stadiums for awhile...or ever if they keep it up


----------



## Manonthestreet

Dont punish the team punish the individual...you kneel its counted as 1 game suspension without pay....


----------



## Pogo

Manonthestreet said:


> Dont punish the team punish the individual...you kneel its counted as 1 game suspension without pay....



You'd need an actual *reason* to do that.

Sorry, the whole Spanish Inquisition thingy has been called off.  I'm sure it was fun for y'all sadists while it lasted but we have what we call "justice" now.  And another thing that goes with it --- what's that called again --- 

oh yeah... "Liberty".  For all.

That must suck huh?


----------



## Manonthestreet

Pogo said:


> Manonthestreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dont punish the team punish the individual...you kneel its counted as 1 game suspension without pay....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You'd need an actual *reason* to do that.
> 
> Sorry, the whole Spanish Inquisition thingy has been called off.  I'm sure it was fun for y'all sadists while it lasted but we have what we call "justice" now.  And another thing that goes with it --- what's that called again ---
> 
> oh yeah... "Liberty".  For all.
> 
> That must suck huh?
Click to expand...

unsportsman like conduct


----------



## Pogo

Manonthestreet said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Manonthestreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dont punish the team punish the individual...you kneel its counted as 1 game suspension without pay....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You'd need an actual *reason* to do that.
> 
> Sorry, the whole Spanish Inquisition thingy has been called off.  I'm sure it was fun for y'all sadists while it lasted but we have what we call "justice" now.  And another thing that goes with it --- what's that called again ---
> 
> oh yeah... "Liberty".  For all.
> 
> That must suck huh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> unsportsman like conduct
Click to expand...


In that case the NFL would have to fine itself for bringing in jingo commercials into what was supposed to be a football game.

But they couldn't do it either way since no national anthem has anything to do with *football*.
Speaking of which, guess what the F in "NFL" stands for.  Here's a hint --- it's NOT "flag".


----------



## Manonthestreet

Pogo said:


> Manonthestreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Manonthestreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dont punish the team punish the individual...you kneel its counted as 1 game suspension without pay....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You'd need an actual *reason* to do that.
> 
> Sorry, the whole Spanish Inquisition thingy has been called off.  I'm sure it was fun for y'all sadists while it lasted but we have what we call "justice" now.  And another thing that goes with it --- what's that called again ---
> 
> oh yeah... "Liberty".  For all.
> 
> That must suck huh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> unsportsman like conduct
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In that case the NFL would have to fine itself for bringing in jingo commercials into what was supposed to be a football game.
> 
> But they couldn't do it either way since no national anthem has anything to do with *football*.
> Speaking of which, guess what the F in "NFL" stands for.
Click to expand...

Sure they could.....any number of reasons it could done …...coach could do it because it destroys team cohesion and morale or just because he's coach


----------



## Pogo

Manonthestreet said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Manonthestreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Manonthestreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dont punish the team punish the individual...you kneel its counted as 1 game suspension without pay....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You'd need an actual *reason* to do that.
> 
> Sorry, the whole Spanish Inquisition thingy has been called off.  I'm sure it was fun for y'all sadists while it lasted but we have what we call "justice" now.  And another thing that goes with it --- what's that called again ---
> 
> oh yeah... "Liberty".  For all.
> 
> That must suck huh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> unsportsman like conduct
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In that case the NFL would have to fine itself for bringing in jingo commercials into what was supposed to be a football game.
> 
> But they couldn't do it either way since no national anthem has anything to do with *football*.
> Speaking of which, guess what the F in "NFL" stands for.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure they could.....any number of reasons it could done …...coach could do it because it destroys team cohesion and morale or just because he's coach
Click to expand...


ummmm..... coaches can't issue penalties.

Nothing like a topic engaged in by wags who don't have the vaguest clue about how it works.


----------



## Manonthestreet

Pogo said:


> Manonthestreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Manonthestreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Manonthestreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dont punish the team punish the individual...you kneel its counted as 1 game suspension without pay....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You'd need an actual *reason* to do that.
> 
> Sorry, the whole Spanish Inquisition thingy has been called off.  I'm sure it was fun for y'all sadists while it lasted but we have what we call "justice" now.  And another thing that goes with it --- what's that called again ---
> 
> oh yeah... "Liberty".  For all.
> 
> That must suck huh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> unsportsman like conduct
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In that case the NFL would have to fine itself for bringing in jingo commercials into what was supposed to be a football game.
> 
> But they couldn't do it either way since no national anthem has anything to do with *football*.
> Speaking of which, guess what the F in "NFL" stands for.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure they could.....any number of reasons it could done …...coach could do it because it destroys team cohesion and morale or just because he's coach
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ummmm..... coaches can't issue penalties.
> 
> Nothing like a topic engaged in by wags who don't have the vaguest clue about how it works.
Click to expand...

They can sit and fine a player...try to keep up


----------



## Pogo

Manonthestreet said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Manonthestreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Manonthestreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> You'd need an actual *reason* to do that.
> 
> Sorry, the whole Spanish Inquisition thingy has been called off.  I'm sure it was fun for y'all sadists while it lasted but we have what we call "justice" now.  And another thing that goes with it --- what's that called again ---
> 
> oh yeah... "Liberty".  For all.
> 
> That must suck huh?
> 
> 
> 
> unsportsman like conduct
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In that case the NFL would have to fine itself for bringing in jingo commercials into what was supposed to be a football game.
> 
> But they couldn't do it either way since no national anthem has anything to do with *football*.
> Speaking of which, guess what the F in "NFL" stands for.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure they could.....any number of reasons it could done …...coach could do it because it destroys team cohesion and morale or just because he's coach
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ummmm..... coaches can't issue penalties.
> 
> Nothing like a topic engaged in by wags who don't have the vaguest clue about how it works.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They can sit and fine a player...try to keep up
Click to expand...


You've never seen a football game, have you.

*Penalties* are issued by *referees*.  For illegal plays, illegal formations taking too much time, etc.

Those are things related to the actual GAME.  Unlike the national anthem, which is NOT.


----------



## IM2

WinterBorn said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tom Horn said:
> 
> 
> 
> If I owned an NFL team I'd position a sniper on the stadium roof and the first sumbitch who took a knee during the Anthem would get his head blown off......fucking dirtbags making million$ playing a kid's game and they have no respect for the country that makes that possible?   The 1st Amendment applies to saying what you please about the government...doesn't work that way in business...the Rats saw to that with their PC crap....so it works both ways.  You put on that uniform and walk into that stadium, check your politics at your locker.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dumb ass the post has nothing t do with anything you have said. The first amendment doesn't say what you said either..If you want the NFL to check it's politics, then tell the commissioner to stop taking government checks to fly flags and military promotions before each game.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Or go back to the pre-9/11 way of doing it.  Bring the players out after the anthem.
Click to expand...


Exactly.


----------



## ChrisL

Pogo said:


> Manonthestreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Manonthestreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Manonthestreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> unsportsman like conduct
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In that case the NFL would have to fine itself for bringing in jingo commercials into what was supposed to be a football game.
> 
> But they couldn't do it either way since no national anthem has anything to do with *football*.
> Speaking of which, guess what the F in "NFL" stands for.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure they could.....any number of reasons it could done …...coach could do it because it destroys team cohesion and morale or just because he's coach
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ummmm..... coaches can't issue penalties.
> 
> Nothing like a topic engaged in by wags who don't have the vaguest clue about how it works.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They can sit and fine a player...try to keep up
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You've never seen a football game, have you.
> 
> *Penalties* are issued by *referees*.  For illegal plays, illegal formations taking too much time, etc.
> 
> Those are things related to the actual GAME.  Unlike the national anthem, which is NOT.
Click to expand...


That is not true at all.  There are penalties for taunting, etc.  Like I've noted before, you are certainly not a football fan.  Why you pretend as if you are familiar with this game, I have no idea.  For attention perhaps?


----------



## ChrisL

The football field is not meant to be your personal soapbox.  The football field is for football.  That is what NFL consumers are paying to see.  They are not paying to see some dunce disrespecting our country because the actions of a very small minority of police officers.


----------



## IM2

ChrisL said:


> The football field is not meant to be your personal soapbox.  The football field is for football.  That is what NFL consumers are paying to see.  They are not paying to see some dunce disrespecting our country because the actions of a very small minority of police officers.


 
So that means they are not paying to watch all that military worship begore each game. For the players aren't disrespecting anything, but there is no arguing with brain dead racists. I guess we don't protest women getting raped because of the actions of a small number of men. Or maybe we stop trying to fight ISIS since they are only a small number of Muslims.


----------



## Correll

Pogo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> They insulted you?   Oh no!   How have you survived?    I guess this pretty much blows your ability to ever call those college kids "snowflakes" again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was wondering the same thing.  How you can find a way to be 'insulted' by an image that isn't even on TV that you have to be told about afterward so you know what to be snowflaked about, well that takes quite a leap.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Your pretense that an insult has to be to your face, to be an insult, is noted and LAUGHED AT.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Clearly it doesn't.  All you need to do is wait for orders from your demagogue masters, obey obsequiously, and go "yessss masssterrrr mayy I havvve annnnnotherrrr......"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your inability to understand that a Patriotic American would be insulted by an anti-American asshole kneeling during the national anthem,
> 
> and need to invent some master/servant relationship to explain my natural ire at being insulted,
> 
> does nothing but reflect on your lack of understanding of people different that you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I uh, don't think you're anywhere vaguely near smelling distance of a position to even contemplate lecturing anybody on "understanding people different from you, "FUCK THEM ALL"
Click to expand...



That I find their actions contemptible and judge them harshly on them, is not evidence that I do not understand them.


Indeed, that you think it is, is evidence that you do not understand, even the concept of understanding people.





> boi.




And more personal attacks as supporting arguments. Standard for a liberal, as at some level they know that the shit they spew from their mouth holes, is nothing but shit.








> Nomsayin'?
> 
> Again --- you want to stand?  Stand.  I could give a microfuck.  I want to sit/kneel/assume the lotus position?  I'll do that.
> 
> I won't force you into a lotus position and you won't force me to stand.  Understand??
> 
> The difference between us is I'm not such a goddam WIMP that I need to go find people I can't even see to whine about what body position they're taking or not taking.




This bit where you go back to pretending that you don't know kneeling during the National Anthem is an insult to the nation as a whole and it's citizens?


that is real cowardice on your part.


What is going on here, is that you are an Anti-American, trying to defend Anti-Americans for their anti-Americanism.


But you know that anti-Americanism is not going to sell to Americans, so you lie because you are afraid to be honest about what you believe.


YOU are the coward here.


----------



## Correll

WinterBorn said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your pretense that an insult has to be to your face, to be an insult, is noted and LAUGHED AT.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made no such pretense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> POGO did.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I mocked your pretense that being insulted gives you some right to try to harm these people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Depending on how you define "harm", it certainly does.
> 
> And all that has been done so far, is that some fans have stopped watching and supporting the sport. And it seems that is all it took for the anti-American piece of shit owners to cave.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You got insulted?   Put on your big-girl panties and move on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Ignoring insults is not a sign of manhood. In today's America, it is more a sign of weakness or stupidity.  FUCK THEM ALL.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or show me a law against insulting people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No one has said that their actions are against any law. So, that's all in your head. Deal with those voices yourself. Or seek professional medical attention. Whatever, don't share with us.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't need to deal with anything.   You are the one crying about those mean ol' athletes insulting you.
> 
> Oh, so your manliness is in jeopardy because those athletes knelt in protest?   Couldn't have been much manliness then.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Wow.
> 
> YOU insinuate that responding to an insult is a sign of lack of manliness,
> 
> your words, "Put on your big-girl panties"
> 
> 
> and when I point out that what you said is bullshit, you try to twist it as if I was the one being concerned about my manliness?
> 
> 
> And that's all you have to say in defense of your position?
> 
> 
> Dude. EPIC FAIL.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What this boils down to, is a bunch of anti-American assholes insulted America and Americans, and liberals are doing everything they can to defend and celebrate that anti-Americanism.
> 
> 
> The response from Patriotic Americans has been weak. A small drop in viewership and attendance and you libs are acting like we were the unreasonable ones, some of you going so far as to make Godwins.
> 
> 
> You are pathetic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You were the one who said (not insinuated) that ignoring insults was not a sign of manliness.   I have noticed that those who feel they have to prove they are a man usually aren’t.
Click to expand...



I commented on that, after YOU  brought it up.


That you are now pretending otherwise, is just another common type of dodge the lefties use to change the subject when they can't win the argument.


My point stands, since you have given up on challenging it, and are just trying to change the subject.






The Kneelers did more than just not participate.


They actively did the OPPOSITE of what was expected as a sign of respect.


THus, they were actively showing disrespect. 


They disrespect me. I disrespect them.


The difference is, that their disrespect is them being assholes, and mine is totally called for.


FUCK THEM ALL.


----------



## WinterBorn

Correll said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> I made no such pretense.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> POGO did.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I mocked your pretense that being insulted gives you some right to try to harm these people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Depending on how you define "harm", it certainly does.
> 
> And all that has been done so far, is that some fans have stopped watching and supporting the sport. And it seems that is all it took for the anti-American piece of shit owners to cave.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You got insulted?   Put on your big-girl panties and move on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Ignoring insults is not a sign of manhood. In today's America, it is more a sign of weakness or stupidity.  FUCK THEM ALL.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or show me a law against insulting people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No one has said that their actions are against any law. So, that's all in your head. Deal with those voices yourself. Or seek professional medical attention. Whatever, don't share with us.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't need to deal with anything.   You are the one crying about those mean ol' athletes insulting you.
> 
> Oh, so your manliness is in jeopardy because those athletes knelt in protest?   Couldn't have been much manliness then.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Wow.
> 
> YOU insinuate that responding to an insult is a sign of lack of manliness,
> 
> your words, "Put on your big-girl panties"
> 
> 
> and when I point out that what you said is bullshit, you try to twist it as if I was the one being concerned about my manliness?
> 
> 
> And that's all you have to say in defense of your position?
> 
> 
> Dude. EPIC FAIL.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What this boils down to, is a bunch of anti-American assholes insulted America and Americans, and liberals are doing everything they can to defend and celebrate that anti-Americanism.
> 
> 
> The response from Patriotic Americans has been weak. A small drop in viewership and attendance and you libs are acting like we were the unreasonable ones, some of you going so far as to make Godwins.
> 
> 
> You are pathetic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You were the one who said (not insinuated) that ignoring insults was not a sign of manliness.   I have noticed that those who feel they have to prove they are a man usually aren’t.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I commented on that, after YOU  brought it up.
> 
> 
> That you are now pretending otherwise, is just another common type of dodge the lefties use to change the subject when they can't win the argument.
> 
> 
> My point stands, since you have given up on challenging it, and are just trying to change the subject.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Kneelers did more than just not participate.
> 
> 
> They actively did the OPPOSITE of what was expected as a sign of respect.
> 
> 
> THus, they were actively showing disrespect.
> 
> 
> They disrespect me. I disrespect them.
> 
> 
> The difference is, that their disrespect is them being assholes, and mine is totally called for.
> 
> 
> FUCK THEM ALL.
Click to expand...


Eh, I believe in their freedom as well as mine.  And if you think some athletes kneeling during the anthem is the worst problem we have, you haven’t been paying attention.  If there was half the uproar about our tax system, the porous borders, or our national debt (especially what the govt owes Social Security), as there is about kneeling athletes, we might actually change some things.


----------



## WinterBorn

Correll said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> I made no such pretense.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> POGO did.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I mocked your pretense that being insulted gives you some right to try to harm these people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Depending on how you define "harm", it certainly does.
> 
> And all that has been done so far, is that some fans have stopped watching and supporting the sport. And it seems that is all it took for the anti-American piece of shit owners to cave.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You got insulted?   Put on your big-girl panties and move on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Ignoring insults is not a sign of manhood. In today's America, it is more a sign of weakness or stupidity.  FUCK THEM ALL.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or show me a law against insulting people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No one has said that their actions are against any law. So, that's all in your head. Deal with those voices yourself. Or seek professional medical attention. Whatever, don't share with us.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't need to deal with anything.   You are the one crying about those mean ol' athletes insulting you.
> 
> Oh, so your manliness is in jeopardy because those athletes knelt in protest?   Couldn't have been much manliness then.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Wow.
> 
> YOU insinuate that responding to an insult is a sign of lack of manliness,
> 
> your words, "Put on your big-girl panties"
> 
> 
> and when I point out that what you said is bullshit, you try to twist it as if I was the one being concerned about my manliness?
> 
> 
> And that's all you have to say in defense of your position?
> 
> 
> Dude. EPIC FAIL.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What this boils down to, is a bunch of anti-American assholes insulted America and Americans, and liberals are doing everything they can to defend and celebrate that anti-Americanism.
> 
> 
> The response from Patriotic Americans has been weak. A small drop in viewership and attendance and you libs are acting like we were the unreasonable ones, some of you going so far as to make Godwins.
> 
> 
> You are pathetic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You were the one who said (not insinuated) that ignoring insults was not a sign of manliness.   I have noticed that those who feel they have to prove they are a man usually aren’t.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I commented on that, after YOU  brought it up.
> 
> 
> That you are now pretending otherwise, is just another common type of dodge the lefties use to change the subject when they can't win the argument.
> 
> 
> My point stands, since you have given up on challenging it, and are just trying to change the subject.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Kneelers did more than just not participate.
> 
> 
> They actively did the OPPOSITE of what was expected as a sign of respect.
> 
> 
> THus, they were actively showing disrespect.
> 
> 
> They disrespect me. I disrespect them.
> 
> 
> The difference is, that their disrespect is them being assholes, and mine is totally called for.
> 
> 
> FUCK THEM ALL.
Click to expand...


You are welcome to yell "FUCK THEM ALL" to your heart's content.

I served and swore an oath to defend the US Constitution.  There was no expiration date.

You may hate the athletes who kneel during the anthem.   You might even be right that they hate America.  But none of those things matter.

Every citizen of the United States of America has rights guaranteed by the US Constitution.   Not just those who profess love for the nation.  Every single US citizen.

And one of those guaranteed rights is to be able to protest the gov't.   Now I know your response will be "BUT HE IS AT WORK!!".   Thats fine.  His employer gets to decide how to handle that.  Not you.  Not me.   And not anyone else.   So the NFL gets to decide.   Feel free to protest and boycott as much as you want.  But the fact remains, it is between the kneeling athletes and the NFL.

I am so sick of the disgusting, unAmerican crap I have seen on these forums.  I have seen calls for them to be jailed.  I have seen calls for them to be deported.  I have even seen one poster say if he was an NFL team owner, he would have a sniper on the roof and when a player knelt he would have him shot in the head.

Newsflash!    In a free society, there will be people who offend you, piss you off, and disgust you.


----------



## Correll

WinterBorn said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> POGO did.
> 
> 
> Depending on how you define "harm", it certainly does.
> 
> And all that has been done so far, is that some fans have stopped watching and supporting the sport. And it seems that is all it took for the anti-American piece of shit owners to cave.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ignoring insults is not a sign of manhood. In today's America, it is more a sign of weakness or stupidity.  FUCK THEM ALL.
> 
> 
> No one has said that their actions are against any law. So, that's all in your head. Deal with those voices yourself. Or seek professional medical attention. Whatever, don't share with us.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't need to deal with anything.   You are the one crying about those mean ol' athletes insulting you.
> 
> Oh, so your manliness is in jeopardy because those athletes knelt in protest?   Couldn't have been much manliness then.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Wow.
> 
> YOU insinuate that responding to an insult is a sign of lack of manliness,
> 
> your words, "Put on your big-girl panties"
> 
> 
> and when I point out that what you said is bullshit, you try to twist it as if I was the one being concerned about my manliness?
> 
> 
> And that's all you have to say in defense of your position?
> 
> 
> Dude. EPIC FAIL.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What this boils down to, is a bunch of anti-American assholes insulted America and Americans, and liberals are doing everything they can to defend and celebrate that anti-Americanism.
> 
> 
> The response from Patriotic Americans has been weak. A small drop in viewership and attendance and you libs are acting like we were the unreasonable ones, some of you going so far as to make Godwins.
> 
> 
> You are pathetic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You were the one who said (not insinuated) that ignoring insults was not a sign of manliness.   I have noticed that those who feel they have to prove they are a man usually aren’t.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I commented on that, after YOU  brought it up.
> 
> 
> That you are now pretending otherwise, is just another common type of dodge the lefties use to change the subject when they can't win the argument.
> 
> 
> My point stands, since you have given up on challenging it, and are just trying to change the subject.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Kneelers did more than just not participate.
> 
> 
> They actively did the OPPOSITE of what was expected as a sign of respect.
> 
> 
> THus, they were actively showing disrespect.
> 
> 
> They disrespect me. I disrespect them.
> 
> 
> The difference is, that their disrespect is them being assholes, and mine is totally called for.
> 
> 
> FUCK THEM ALL.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Eh, I believe in their freedom as well as mine.
Click to expand...


NOthing I have said is a threat to their freedom, or anyone else's.

Your strawman is dismissed.




> And if you think some athletes kneeling during the anthem is the worst problem we have, you haven’t been paying attention




It's part of a larger problem, of being a decadent and declining culture. A Symptom if you will.

You might want to ignore "the pain creeping up left arm of America", but I think we should address it.


[/QUOTE].  If there was half the uproar about our tax system, the porous borders, or our national debt (especially what the govt owes Social Security), as there is about kneeling athletes, we might actually change some things.[/QUOTE]



We can't change anything, while you libs derail every discussion of substance, with your various sophist games.


----------



## WinterBorn

Correll said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't need to deal with anything.   You are the one crying about those mean ol' athletes insulting you.
> 
> Oh, so your manliness is in jeopardy because those athletes knelt in protest?   Couldn't have been much manliness then.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow.
> 
> YOU insinuate that responding to an insult is a sign of lack of manliness,
> 
> your words, "Put on your big-girl panties"
> 
> 
> and when I point out that what you said is bullshit, you try to twist it as if I was the one being concerned about my manliness?
> 
> 
> And that's all you have to say in defense of your position?
> 
> 
> Dude. EPIC FAIL.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What this boils down to, is a bunch of anti-American assholes insulted America and Americans, and liberals are doing everything they can to defend and celebrate that anti-Americanism.
> 
> 
> The response from Patriotic Americans has been weak. A small drop in viewership and attendance and you libs are acting like we were the unreasonable ones, some of you going so far as to make Godwins.
> 
> 
> You are pathetic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You were the one who said (not insinuated) that ignoring insults was not a sign of manliness.   I have noticed that those who feel they have to prove they are a man usually aren’t.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I commented on that, after YOU  brought it up.
> 
> 
> That you are now pretending otherwise, is just another common type of dodge the lefties use to change the subject when they can't win the argument.
> 
> 
> My point stands, since you have given up on challenging it, and are just trying to change the subject.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Kneelers did more than just not participate.
> 
> 
> They actively did the OPPOSITE of what was expected as a sign of respect.
> 
> 
> THus, they were actively showing disrespect.
> 
> 
> They disrespect me. I disrespect them.
> 
> 
> The difference is, that their disrespect is them being assholes, and mine is totally called for.
> 
> 
> FUCK THEM ALL.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Eh, I believe in their freedom as well as mine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> NOthing I have said is a threat to their freedom, or anyone else's.
> 
> Your strawman is dismissed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And if you think some athletes kneeling during the anthem is the worst problem we have, you haven’t been paying attention
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It's part of a larger problem, of being a decadent and declining culture. A Symptom if you will.
> 
> You might want to ignore "the pain creeping up left arm of America", but I think we should address it.
Click to expand...

.  If there was half the uproar about our tax system, the porous borders, or our national debt (especially what the govt owes Social Security), as there is about kneeling athletes, we might actually change some things.[/QUOTE]



We can't change anything, while you libs derail every discussion of substance, with your various sophist games.[/QUOTE]

We also can't change anything when most of your replies are either attempts at insults or trying to label me and my politics.  The number of posts where you only address the topic is very small.   I am not derailling.  But you are spending more time attacking personally than discussing the topic.

And it is not a strawman.  Look at the number of posts where people advocated deporting, jailing or even shooting the kneelers.  That you have not does not make my comment a strawman.  If I had specifically accused you, you might have a case.  I didn't and you don't.


----------



## ChrisL

WinterBorn said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow.
> 
> YOU insinuate that responding to an insult is a sign of lack of manliness,
> 
> your words, "Put on your big-girl panties"
> 
> 
> and when I point out that what you said is bullshit, you try to twist it as if I was the one being concerned about my manliness?
> 
> 
> And that's all you have to say in defense of your position?
> 
> 
> Dude. EPIC FAIL.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What this boils down to, is a bunch of anti-American assholes insulted America and Americans, and liberals are doing everything they can to defend and celebrate that anti-Americanism.
> 
> 
> The response from Patriotic Americans has been weak. A small drop in viewership and attendance and you libs are acting like we were the unreasonable ones, some of you going so far as to make Godwins.
> 
> 
> You are pathetic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You were the one who said (not insinuated) that ignoring insults was not a sign of manliness.   I have noticed that those who feel they have to prove they are a man usually aren’t.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I commented on that, after YOU  brought it up.
> 
> 
> That you are now pretending otherwise, is just another common type of dodge the lefties use to change the subject when they can't win the argument.
> 
> 
> My point stands, since you have given up on challenging it, and are just trying to change the subject.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Kneelers did more than just not participate.
> 
> 
> They actively did the OPPOSITE of what was expected as a sign of respect.
> 
> 
> THus, they were actively showing disrespect.
> 
> 
> They disrespect me. I disrespect them.
> 
> 
> The difference is, that their disrespect is them being assholes, and mine is totally called for.
> 
> 
> FUCK THEM ALL.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Eh, I believe in their freedom as well as mine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> NOthing I have said is a threat to their freedom, or anyone else's.
> 
> Your strawman is dismissed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And if you think some athletes kneeling during the anthem is the worst problem we have, you haven’t been paying attention
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It's part of a larger problem, of being a decadent and declining culture. A Symptom if you will.
> 
> You might want to ignore "the pain creeping up left arm of America", but I think we should address it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> .  If there was half the uproar about our tax system, the porous borders, or our national debt (especially what the govt owes Social Security), as there is about kneeling athletes, we might actually change some things.
Click to expand...




We can't change anything, while you libs derail every discussion of substance, with your various sophist games.[/QUOTE]

We also can't change anything when most of your replies are either attempts at insults or trying to label me and my politics.  The number of posts where you only address the topic is very small.   I am not derailling.  But you are spending more time attacking personally than discussing the topic.

And it is not a strawman.  Look at the number of posts where people advocated deporting, jailing or even shooting the kneelers.  That you have not does not make my comment a strawman.  If I had specifically accused you, you might have a case.  I didn't and you don't.[/QUOTE]

Because when people feel frustrated, they will say a whole lot of things.  That certainly does not mean that any of these people would actually ever do any of those things.  I think pretty much everyone knows that. 

The fact of the matter is, America is not a bad country to live in.  We have more "equality" here than in the majority of the world.  These football players would not have any of the nice things or nice lifestyles that they have it if were NOT for their paying fans.  THAT is the only bottom line that the owners are concerned with.  Nobody cares anymore about your liberal whining about how everything is so "unfair."  Life is not fair and no one should have ever told you that it was.

And why the hell, after all of this time, can you people STILL not quote each other without mucking it all up?


----------



## Correll

WinterBorn said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow.
> 
> YOU insinuate that responding to an insult is a sign of lack of manliness,
> 
> your words, "Put on your big-girl panties"
> 
> 
> and when I point out that what you said is bullshit, you try to twist it as if I was the one being concerned about my manliness?
> 
> 
> And that's all you have to say in defense of your position?
> 
> 
> Dude. EPIC FAIL.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What this boils down to, is a bunch of anti-American assholes insulted America and Americans, and liberals are doing everything they can to defend and celebrate that anti-Americanism.
> 
> 
> The response from Patriotic Americans has been weak. A small drop in viewership and attendance and you libs are acting like we were the unreasonable ones, some of you going so far as to make Godwins.
> 
> 
> You are pathetic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You were the one who said (not insinuated) that ignoring insults was not a sign of manliness.   I have noticed that those who feel they have to prove they are a man usually aren’t.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I commented on that, after YOU  brought it up.
> 
> 
> That you are now pretending otherwise, is just another common type of dodge the lefties use to change the subject when they can't win the argument.
> 
> 
> My point stands, since you have given up on challenging it, and are just trying to change the subject.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Kneelers did more than just not participate.
> 
> 
> They actively did the OPPOSITE of what was expected as a sign of respect.
> 
> 
> THus, they were actively showing disrespect.
> 
> 
> They disrespect me. I disrespect them.
> 
> 
> The difference is, that their disrespect is them being assholes, and mine is totally called for.
> 
> 
> FUCK THEM ALL.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Eh, I believe in their freedom as well as mine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> NOthing I have said is a threat to their freedom, or anyone else's.
> 
> Your strawman is dismissed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And if you think some athletes kneeling during the anthem is the worst problem we have, you haven’t been paying attention
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It's part of a larger problem, of being a decadent and declining culture. A Symptom if you will.
> 
> You might want to ignore "the pain creeping up left arm of America", but I think we should address it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> .  If there was half the uproar about our tax system, the porous borders, or our national debt (especially what the govt owes Social Security), as there is about kneeling athletes, we might actually change some things.
Click to expand...




We can't change anything, while you libs derail every discussion of substance, with your various sophist games.[/QUOTE]

We also can't change anything when most of your replies are either attempts at insults or trying to label me and my politics.  The number of posts where you only address the topic is very small.   I am not derailling.  But you are spending more time attacking personally than discussing the topic.

And it is not a strawman.  Look at the number of posts where people advocated deporting, jailing or even shooting the kneelers.  That you have not does not make my comment a strawman.  If I had specifically accused you, you might have a case.  I didn't and you don't.[/QUOTE]




The man that accused me of wearing panties is complaining that I am spending too much time attacking him than discussing the issue.


Liberals: All the self awareness of a potted plant.



You want to leave personal attacks out of this, then stop doing them. I will return the favor, until you can't help yourself and revert to type, ie liberal.


----------



## ChrisL

Correll said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> You were the one who said (not insinuated) that ignoring insults was not a sign of manliness.   I have noticed that those who feel they have to prove they are a man usually aren’t.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I commented on that, after YOU  brought it up.
> 
> 
> That you are now pretending otherwise, is just another common type of dodge the lefties use to change the subject when they can't win the argument.
> 
> 
> My point stands, since you have given up on challenging it, and are just trying to change the subject.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Kneelers did more than just not participate.
> 
> 
> They actively did the OPPOSITE of what was expected as a sign of respect.
> 
> 
> THus, they were actively showing disrespect.
> 
> 
> They disrespect me. I disrespect them.
> 
> 
> The difference is, that their disrespect is them being assholes, and mine is totally called for.
> 
> 
> FUCK THEM ALL.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Eh, I believe in their freedom as well as mine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> NOthing I have said is a threat to their freedom, or anyone else's.
> 
> Your strawman is dismissed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And if you think some athletes kneeling during the anthem is the worst problem we have, you haven’t been paying attention
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It's part of a larger problem, of being a decadent and declining culture. A Symptom if you will.
> 
> You might want to ignore "the pain creeping up left arm of America", but I think we should address it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> .  If there was half the uproar about our tax system, the porous borders, or our national debt (especially what the govt owes Social Security), as there is about kneeling athletes, we might actually change some things.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We can't change anything, while you libs derail every discussion of substance, with your various sophist games.
Click to expand...


We also can't change anything when most of your replies are either attempts at insults or trying to label me and my politics.  The number of posts where you only address the topic is very small.   I am not derailling.  But you are spending more time attacking personally than discussing the topic.

And it is not a strawman.  Look at the number of posts where people advocated deporting, jailing or even shooting the kneelers.  That you have not does not make my comment a strawman.  If I had specifically accused you, you might have a case.  I didn't and you don't.[/QUOTE]




The man that accused me of wearing panties is complaining that I am spending too much time attacking him than discussing the issue.


Liberals: All the self awareness of a potted plant.



You want to leave personal attacks out of this, then stop doing them. I will return the favor, until you can't help yourself and revert to type, ie liberal.[/QUOTE]

Leftists love to be the arbiters of right and wrong (while stating that such would be just a "social construct").  They really do believe that they are the "enlightened ones."    They feel that they CAN attack you or your beliefs because they (the ENLIGHTENED ONES) have already decided that you deserve it.  Lol.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

thats the corrupt NFL for you.


----------



## Pogo

Correll said:


> Liberals: All the self awareness of a potted plant.



Oh the irony of this coming from a poster who completely fucked up the quote nest -- and didn't notice.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Correll said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> You were the one who said (not insinuated) that ignoring insults was not a sign of manliness.   I have noticed that those who feel they have to prove they are a man usually aren’t.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I commented on that, after YOU  brought it up.
> 
> 
> That you are now pretending otherwise, is just another common type of dodge the lefties use to change the subject when they can't win the argument.
> 
> 
> My point stands, since you have given up on challenging it, and are just trying to change the subject.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Kneelers did more than just not participate.
> 
> 
> They actively did the OPPOSITE of what was expected as a sign of respect.
> 
> 
> THus, they were actively showing disrespect.
> 
> 
> They disrespect me. I disrespect them.
> 
> 
> The difference is, that their disrespect is them being assholes, and mine is totally called for.
> 
> 
> FUCK THEM ALL.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Eh, I believe in their freedom as well as mine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> NOthing I have said is a threat to their freedom, or anyone else's.
> 
> Your strawman is dismissed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And if you think some athletes kneeling during the anthem is the worst problem we have, you haven’t been paying attention
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It's part of a larger problem, of being a decadent and declining culture. A Symptom if you will.
> 
> You might want to ignore "the pain creeping up left arm of America", but I think we should address it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> .  If there was half the uproar about our tax system, the porous borders, or our national debt (especially what the govt owes Social Security), as there is about kneeling athletes, we might actually change some things.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We can't change anything, while you libs derail every discussion of substance, with your various sophist games.
Click to expand...


We also can't change anything when most of your replies are either attempts at insults or trying to label me and my politics.  The number of posts where you only address the topic is very small.   I am not derailling.  But you are spending more time attacking personally than discussing the topic.

And it is not a strawman.  Look at the number of posts where people advocated deporting, jailing or even shooting the kneelers.  That you have not does not make my comment a strawman.  If I had specifically accused you, you might have a case.  I didn't and you don't.[/QUOTE]




The man that accused me of wearing panties is complaining that I am spending too much time attacking him than discussing the issue.


Liberals: All the self awareness of a potted plant.



You want to leave personal attacks out of this, then stop doing them. I will return the favor, until you can't help yourself and revert to type, ie liberal.[/QUOTE]

He always resorts to personal attacks when he is losing an argument.


----------



## Correll

Pogo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Liberals: All the self awareness of a potted plant.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh the irony of this coming from a poster who completely fucked up the quote nest -- and didn't notice.
Click to expand...



I'm aware of it. I didn't care. I figured anyone with the intelligence to read could figure it out. 


If it confused you, well, I guess I was wrong. Some people might have been able to read, but still to stupid to understand.


----------



## WinterBorn

For the people screaming that the kneeling players are disrespecting our veterans, and should be punished for it:

What punishment do you want for Trump's disrespect for a Vietnam Vet?


----------



## frigidweirdo

MindWars said:


> NFL considers 15-yard penalty for anthem kneeling
> ATLANTA — On Tuesday, NFL owners put three hours aside for a privileged session to speak—amongst themselves and family members—about the most sensitive of topics.
> 
> 
> 
> Good I hope they do do it,  Football has become one of the American all time pass times, it's just one of those Americana things, Patriot etc.



What does the national anthem have to do with domestic sport?

What other country has an anthem played for domestic sport?

I don't know of any. 

I've seen sport in many countries around the world and apart from national games (where I turned up consistently after the anthem) I've not heard the anthem.


----------



## WinterBorn

frigidweirdo said:


> MindWars said:
> 
> 
> 
> NFL considers 15-yard penalty for anthem kneeling
> ATLANTA — On Tuesday, NFL owners put three hours aside for a privileged session to speak—amongst themselves and family members—about the most sensitive of topics.
> 
> 
> 
> Good I hope they do do it,  Football has become one of the American all time pass times, it's just one of those Americana things, Patriot etc.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What does the national anthem have to do with domestic sport?
> 
> What other country has an anthem played for domestic sport?
> 
> I don't know of any.
> 
> I've seen sport in many countries around the world and apart from national games (where I turned up consistently after the anthem) I've not heard the anthem.
Click to expand...


And it isn't part of the televised event.  Nor were the players even on the field until relatively recently.


----------



## Correll

WinterBorn said:


> For the people screaming that the kneeling players are disrespecting our veterans, and should be punished for it:
> 
> What punishment do you want for Trump's disrespect for a Vietnam Vet?




Dude. Are you fucking serious?


The flag is not a symbol of veterans. It is a symbol of the nation as a whole, and standing for the national anthem shows respect and loyalty to the nation and your fellow citizens as a whole. Kneeling is showing disrespect to the nation as a whole and all your fellow citizens.


McCain was a jackass. His long ago service does not get him a pass for being a jackass.


----------



## WinterBorn

Correll said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> For the people screaming that the kneeling players are disrespecting our veterans, and should be punished for it:
> 
> What punishment do you want for Trump's disrespect for a Vietnam Vet?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dude. Are you fucking serious?
> 
> 
> The flag is not a symbol of veterans. It is a symbol of the nation as a whole, and standing for the national anthem shows respect and loyalty to the nation and your fellow citizens as a whole. Kneeling is showing disrespect to the nation as a whole and all your fellow citizens.
> 
> 
> McCain was a jackass. His long ago service does not get him a pass for being a jackass.
Click to expand...


Not joking at all.  Have you not seen the multitude of accusations of the kneeling being disrespectful to veterans?   That is specifically what I addressed.   

His service is not wiped out by his time as a senator.   I said in my post I disagreed with much of what he did in Congress.  But that does not change the fact that he was also a war hero.


----------



## Pogo

WinterBorn said:


> For the people screaming that the kneeling players are disrespecting our veterans, and should be punished for it:
> 
> What punishment do you want for Trump's disrespect for a Vietnam Vet?



Which is the supreme irony considering while his peers were getting shot at and avoiding land mines, Rump went traipsing through New York sex clubs avoiding STDs claiming bone spurs while playing three sports and arrogantly calling it his "personal Vietnam".


----------



## Wyatt earp

frigidweirdo said:


> MindWars said:
> 
> 
> 
> NFL considers 15-yard penalty for anthem kneeling
> ATLANTA — On Tuesday, NFL owners put three hours aside for a privileged session to speak—amongst themselves and family members—about the most sensitive of topics.
> 
> 
> 
> Good I hope they do do it,  Football has become one of the American all time pass times, it's just one of those Americana things, Patriot etc.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What does the national anthem have to do with domestic sport?
> 
> What other country has an anthem played for domestic sport?
> 
> I don't know of any.
> 
> I've seen sport in many countries around the world and apart from national games (where I turned up consistently after the anthem) I've not heard the anthem.
Click to expand...



Well would you play the national anthem if you lived in those shit hole country's?


Nothing to be proud of



Eh?

.


----------



## Papageorgio

WinterBorn said:


> For the people screaming that the kneeling players are disrespecting our veterans, and should be punished for it:
> 
> What punishment do you want for Trump's disrespect for a Vietnam Vet?



Penalize him 15 yards and move on, many vets have died, why is McCain deserving of more respect and recognition? 

Vets need to be treated better as a whole and not just one famous one.


----------



## WinterBorn

Papageorgio said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> For the people screaming that the kneeling players are disrespecting our veterans, and should be punished for it:
> 
> What punishment do you want for Trump's disrespect for a Vietnam Vet?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penalize him 15 yards and move on, many vets have died, why is McCain deserving of more respect and recognition?
> 
> Vets need to be treated better as a whole and not just one famous one.
Click to expand...


If they will treat a famous vet with such callousness, are the anonymous ones ever going to be treated well?


----------



## EasyPeasy

Go back to  the way it was 9 - 10 years ago... players stay in the locker room until after the N.A.  Problem solved... they can stand, kneel, stick their heads in the toilet, whatever.


----------



## Pogo

Papageorgio said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> For the people screaming that the kneeling players are disrespecting our veterans, and should be punished for it:
> 
> What punishment do you want for Trump's disrespect for a Vietnam Vet?
> 
> 
> 
> oo
> 
> Penalize him 15 yards and move on, many vets have died, why is McCain deserving of more respect and recognition?
> 
> Vets need to be treated better as a whole and not just one famous one.
Click to expand...


I'm pretty sure "I like *people *who weren't captured OK" is a _plural_.


----------



## Papageorgio

WinterBorn said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> For the people screaming that the kneeling players are disrespecting our veterans, and should be punished for it:
> 
> What punishment do you want for Trump's disrespect for a Vietnam Vet?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penalize him 15 yards and move on, many vets have died, why is McCain deserving of more respect and recognition?
> 
> Vets need to be treated better as a whole and not just one famous one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If they will treat a famous vet with such callousness, are the anonymous ones ever going to be treated well?
Click to expand...


They need to all be treated the same, how did McCain's last VA visit go? How long did he wait at a VA Hospital waiting to get help? No disrespect on McCain, however McCain led a gifted life for a vet, many had a tougher road and faced tougher challenges. You spend hours and hours at a VA facility and tell me that McCain was just like every other vet? You wait 2-3 hours to get your prescriptions filled at the VA and tell me McCain was like every other vet? McCain was treated the way he was treated because he was a celebrity, not because he was a vet.


----------



## TroglocratsRdumb

*The NFL should have never started showing the idiot kneelers on TV in the first place.
They are attention whores.
The NFL should tie player salaries to TV ratings.
They are protesting social injustice, however the Police shoot over twice as many White suspects as they do Black suspects.
Aaaaand, Blacks murder over twice as many White people as White people murder Black people.
Soooo the social justice outrage is lame.
This whole thing is caused by MSM bias.*


----------



## Correll

WinterBorn said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> For the people screaming that the kneeling players are disrespecting our veterans, and should be punished for it:
> 
> What punishment do you want for Trump's disrespect for a Vietnam Vet?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dude. Are you fucking serious?
> 
> 
> The flag is not a symbol of veterans. It is a symbol of the nation as a whole, and standing for the national anthem shows respect and loyalty to the nation and your fellow citizens as a whole. Kneeling is showing disrespect to the nation as a whole and all your fellow citizens.
> 
> 
> McCain was a jackass. His long ago service does not get him a pass for being a jackass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not joking at all.  Have you not seen the multitude of accusations of the kneeling being disrespectful to veterans?   That is specifically what I addressed.
> 
> His service is not wiped out by his time as a senator.   I said in my post I disagreed with much of what he did in Congress.  But that does not change the fact that he was also a war hero.
Click to expand...


War hero does not give you a life time pass on being an asshole. 


McCain deserved the disrespect he got, and then some.


----------



## Papageorgio

Pogo said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> For the people screaming that the kneeling players are disrespecting our veterans, and should be punished for it:
> 
> What punishment do you want for Trump's disrespect for a Vietnam Vet?
> 
> 
> 
> oo
> 
> Penalize him 15 yards and move on, many vets have died, why is McCain deserving of more respect and recognition?
> 
> Vets need to be treated better as a whole and not just one famous one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm pretty sure "I like *people *who weren't captured OK" is a _plural_.
Click to expand...


Good for you, you like people who weren't captured. It has nothing to do with my post at all.


----------



## Pogo

Papageorgio said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> For the people screaming that the kneeling players are disrespecting our veterans, and should be punished for it:
> 
> What punishment do you want for Trump's disrespect for a Vietnam Vet?
> 
> 
> 
> oo
> 
> Penalize him 15 yards and move on, many vets have died, why is McCain deserving of more respect and recognition?
> 
> Vets need to be treated better as a whole and not just one famous one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm pretty sure "I like *people *who weren't captured OK" is a _plural_.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Good for you, you like people who weren't captured. It has nothing to do with my post at all.
Click to expand...


Oh doesn't it.

Roll tape.



> "many vets have died, why is McCain deserving of more respect and recognition?"



CLEARLY you're drawing a distinction between plural and singular.  It's the whole _point_ of the sentence.


----------



## Papageorgio

Pogo said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> For the people screaming that the kneeling players are disrespecting our veterans, and should be punished for it:
> 
> What punishment do you want for Trump's disrespect for a Vietnam Vet?
> 
> 
> 
> oo
> 
> Penalize him 15 yards and move on, many vets have died, why is McCain deserving of more respect and recognition?
> 
> Vets need to be treated better as a whole and not just one famous one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm pretty sure "I like *people *who weren't captured OK" is a _plural_.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Good for you, you like people who weren't captured. It has nothing to do with my post at all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh doesn't it.
> 
> Roll tape.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "many vets have died, why is McCain deserving of more respect and recognition?"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> CLEARLY you're drawing a distinction between plural and singular.  It's the whole _point_ of the sentence.
Click to expand...


Have no idea what the heck you are talking about.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Pogo said:


> MindWars said:
> 
> 
> 
> NFL considers 15-yard penalty for anthem kneeling
> ATLANTA — On Tuesday, NFL owners put three hours aside for a privileged session to speak—amongst themselves and family members—about the most sensitive of topics.
> 
> 
> 
> Good I hope they do do it,  Football has become one of the American all time pass times, it's just one of those Americana things, Patriot etc.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> National anthems don't have a fucking thing to do with any sports even outside the Olympics.  This kind of knuckcledragger shit just makes us all look pathetic.
Click to expand...

well said.


----------



## Correll

LA RAM FAN said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MindWars said:
> 
> 
> 
> NFL considers 15-yard penalty for anthem kneeling
> ATLANTA — On Tuesday, NFL owners put three hours aside for a privileged session to speak—amongst themselves and family members—about the most sensitive of topics.
> 
> 
> 
> Good I hope they do do it,  Football has become one of the American all time pass times, it's just one of those Americana things, Patriot etc.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> National anthems don't have a fucking thing to do with any sports even outside the Olympics.  This kind of knuckcledragger shit just makes us all look pathetic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> well said.
Click to expand...



The Kneelers are anti-American pieces of shit. FUCK THEM ALL, AND THE LEAGUE THAT SUPPORTS THEM.


----------



## Pogo

Correll said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MindWars said:
> 
> 
> 
> NFL considers 15-yard penalty for anthem kneeling
> ATLANTA — On Tuesday, NFL owners put three hours aside for a privileged session to speak—amongst themselves and family members—about the most sensitive of topics.
> 
> 
> 
> Good I hope they do do it,  Football has become one of the American all time pass times, it's just one of those Americana things, Patriot etc.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> National anthems don't have a fucking thing to do with any sports even outside the Olympics.  This kind of knuckcledragger shit just makes us all look pathetic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> well said.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The Kneelers are anti-American pieces of shit. FUCK THEM ALL, AND THE LEAGUE THAT SUPPORTS THEM.
Click to expand...


QED. ^^


----------



## Borillar

MindWars said:


> NFL considers 15-yard penalty for anthem kneeling
> ATLANTA — On Tuesday, NFL owners put three hours aside for a privileged session to speak—amongst themselves and family members—about the most sensitive of topics.
> 
> 
> 
> Good I hope they do do it,  Football has become one of the American all time pass times, it's just one of those Americana things, Patriot etc.


So what would happen then? Some players on both teams kneel, both teams get penalized, fouls offset. Net effect - zero.


----------



## Correll

Pogo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MindWars said:
> 
> 
> 
> NFL considers 15-yard penalty for anthem kneeling
> ATLANTA — On Tuesday, NFL owners put three hours aside for a privileged session to speak—amongst themselves and family members—about the most sensitive of topics.
> 
> 
> 
> Good I hope they do do it,  Football has become one of the American all time pass times, it's just one of those Americana things, Patriot etc.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> National anthems don't have a fucking thing to do with any sports even outside the Olympics.  This kind of knuckcledragger shit just makes us all look pathetic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> well said.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The Kneelers are anti-American pieces of shit. FUCK THEM ALL, AND THE LEAGUE THAT SUPPORTS THEM.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> QED. ^^
Click to expand...



Thanks. I really do have a talent for getting to the point.


----------



## BrokeLoser

Pogo said:


> MindWars said:
> 
> 
> 
> NFL considers 15-yard penalty for anthem kneeling
> ATLANTA — On Tuesday, NFL owners put three hours aside for a privileged session to speak—amongst themselves and family members—about the most sensitive of topics.
> 
> 
> 
> Good I hope they do do it,  Football has become one of the American all time pass times, it's just one of those Americana things, Patriot etc.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> National anthems don't have a fucking thing to do with any sports even outside the Olympics.  This kind of knuckcledragger shit just makes us all look pathetic.
Click to expand...




WinterBorn said:


> You want to know why this has become an issue?  Because people are trying to make it an issue.  Players were kneeling for months before anyone raised hell about it.   It is a personal choice for the players.  It is constitutionally protected free speech and protest.
> 
> But the 15 yard penalty thing didn't happen.  The new NFL rule allows players to stay in the locker room if they choose.  But if they come out on the field, they are required to stand.  So players can opt to skip the anthem.  It offers the same protest without the nonsense from the fans.





IM2 said:


> MindWars said:
> 
> 
> 
> NFL considers 15-yard penalty for anthem kneeling
> ATLANTA — On Tuesday, NFL owners put three hours aside for a privileged session to speak—amongst themselves and family members—about the most sensitive of topics.
> 
> 
> 
> Good I hope they do do it,  Football has become one of the American all time pass times, it's just one of those Americana things, Patriot etc.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The first amendment is American too.
Click to expand...




bodecea said:


> Tom Horn said:
> 
> 
> 
> If I owned an NFL team I'd position a sniper on the stadium roof and the first sumbitch who took a knee during the Anthem would get his head blown off......fucking dirtbags making million$ playing a kid's game and they have no respect for the country that makes that possible?   The 1st Amendment applies to saying what you please about the government...doesn't work that way in business...the Rats saw to that with their PC crap....so it works both ways.  You put on that uniform and walk into that stadium, check your politics at your locker.
> 
> 
> 
> It's always the trumpanzees here who live their violence vicariously on the internet while hiding in their basement.
Click to expand...




Billyboom said:


> How would you haters feel if the players found a different way to protest that didn't involve kneeling?
> 
> Sent from my SM-J727VPP using Tapatalk





Likkmee said:


> Who gives a fuck ? You assholes ( like me) only know the name of any of the unemployable zillionaire jocks(professional athletes---Jenner, Tyson, Rodman, OJ etc) because you( we) were influenced by our idiot parents and the brainwash unit( TV) that they were coerced into buying ( on credit) to teach you patriotism and other such tripe.
> Did the asteroid not get there yet ?





dblack said:


> MindWars said:
> 
> 
> 
> NFL considers 15-yard penalty for anthem kneeling
> ATLANTA — On Tuesday, NFL owners put three hours aside for a privileged session to speak—amongst themselves and family members—about the most sensitive of topics.
> 
> 
> 
> Good I hope they do do it,  Football has become one of the American all time pass times, it's just one of those Americana things, Patriot etc.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We should all express our patriotism by silencing dissent and protest. Got it.
Click to expand...




Faun said:


> MindWars said:
> 
> 
> 
> NFL considers 15-yard penalty for anthem kneeling
> ATLANTA — On Tuesday, NFL owners put three hours aside for a privileged session to speak—amongst themselves and family members—about the most sensitive of topics.
> 
> 
> 
> Good I hope they do do it,  Football has become one of the American all time pass times, it's just one of those Americana things, Patriot etc.
> 
> 
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> “pass time?”
Click to expand...


Watching you people continue to struggle to understand that this is an issue of bad TIMING is fascinating. It’s as if you prefer to play stupid. Why?
*What if good Americans were to protest welfare dependency and criminality on MLK Day? Would the TIMING be in poor taste?*


----------



## IM2

BrokeLoser said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MindWars said:
> 
> 
> 
> NFL considers 15-yard penalty for anthem kneeling
> ATLANTA — On Tuesday, NFL owners put three hours aside for a privileged session to speak—amongst themselves and family members—about the most sensitive of topics.
> 
> 
> 
> Good I hope they do do it,  Football has become one of the American all time pass times, it's just one of those Americana things, Patriot etc.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> National anthems don't have a fucking thing to do with any sports even outside the Olympics.  This kind of knuckcledragger shit just makes us all look pathetic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> You want to know why this has become an issue?  Because people are trying to make it an issue.  Players were kneeling for months before anyone raised hell about it.   It is a personal choice for the players.  It is constitutionally protected free speech and protest.
> 
> But the 15 yard penalty thing didn't happen.  The new NFL rule allows players to stay in the locker room if they choose.  But if they come out on the field, they are required to stand.  So players can opt to skip the anthem.  It offers the same protest without the nonsense from the fans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MindWars said:
> 
> 
> 
> NFL considers 15-yard penalty for anthem kneeling
> ATLANTA — On Tuesday, NFL owners put three hours aside for a privileged session to speak—amongst themselves and family members—about the most sensitive of topics.
> 
> 
> 
> Good I hope they do do it,  Football has become one of the American all time pass times, it's just one of those Americana things, Patriot etc.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The first amendment is American too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tom Horn said:
> 
> 
> 
> If I owned an NFL team I'd position a sniper on the stadium roof and the first sumbitch who took a knee during the Anthem would get his head blown off......fucking dirtbags making million$ playing a kid's game and they have no respect for the country that makes that possible?   The 1st Amendment applies to saying what you please about the government...doesn't work that way in business...the Rats saw to that with their PC crap....so it works both ways.  You put on that uniform and walk into that stadium, check your politics at your locker.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's always the trumpanzees here who live their violence vicariously on the internet while hiding in their basement.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billyboom said:
> 
> 
> 
> How would you haters feel if the players found a different way to protest that didn't involve kneeling?
> 
> Sent from my SM-J727VPP using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Likkmee said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who gives a fuck ? You assholes ( like me) only know the name of any of the unemployable zillionaire jocks(professional athletes---Jenner, Tyson, Rodman, OJ etc) because you( we) were influenced by our idiot parents and the brainwash unit( TV) that they were coerced into buying ( on credit) to teach you patriotism and other such tripe.
> Did the asteroid not get there yet ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MindWars said:
> 
> 
> 
> NFL considers 15-yard penalty for anthem kneeling
> ATLANTA — On Tuesday, NFL owners put three hours aside for a privileged session to speak—amongst themselves and family members—about the most sensitive of topics.
> 
> 
> 
> Good I hope they do do it,  Football has become one of the American all time pass times, it's just one of those Americana things, Patriot etc.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We should all express our patriotism by silencing dissent and protest. Got it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MindWars said:
> 
> 
> 
> NFL considers 15-yard penalty for anthem kneeling
> ATLANTA — On Tuesday, NFL owners put three hours aside for a privileged session to speak—amongst themselves and family members—about the most sensitive of topics.
> 
> 
> 
> Good I hope they do do it,  Football has become one of the American all time pass times, it's just one of those Americana things, Patriot etc.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> “pass time?”
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Watching you people continue to struggle to understand that this is an issue of bad TIMING is fascinating. It’s as if you prefer to play stupid. Why?
> *What if good Americans were to protest welfare dependency and criminality on MLK Day? Would the TIMING be in poor taste?*
Click to expand...


You'd be protesting issues for which the majority of people are white.


----------



## BrokeLoser

IM2 said:


> BrokeLoser said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MindWars said:
> 
> 
> 
> NFL considers 15-yard penalty for anthem kneeling
> ATLANTA — On Tuesday, NFL owners put three hours aside for a privileged session to speak—amongst themselves and family members—about the most sensitive of topics.
> 
> 
> 
> Good I hope they do do it,  Football has become one of the American all time pass times, it's just one of those Americana things, Patriot etc.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> National anthems don't have a fucking thing to do with any sports even outside the Olympics.  This kind of knuckcledragger shit just makes us all look pathetic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> You want to know why this has become an issue?  Because people are trying to make it an issue.  Players were kneeling for months before anyone raised hell about it.   It is a personal choice for the players.  It is constitutionally protected free speech and protest.
> 
> But the 15 yard penalty thing didn't happen.  The new NFL rule allows players to stay in the locker room if they choose.  But if they come out on the field, they are required to stand.  So players can opt to skip the anthem.  It offers the same protest without the nonsense from the fans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MindWars said:
> 
> 
> 
> NFL considers 15-yard penalty for anthem kneeling
> ATLANTA — On Tuesday, NFL owners put three hours aside for a privileged session to speak—amongst themselves and family members—about the most sensitive of topics.
> 
> 
> 
> Good I hope they do do it,  Football has become one of the American all time pass times, it's just one of those Americana things, Patriot etc.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The first amendment is American too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tom Horn said:
> 
> 
> 
> If I owned an NFL team I'd position a sniper on the stadium roof and the first sumbitch who took a knee during the Anthem would get his head blown off......fucking dirtbags making million$ playing a kid's game and they have no respect for the country that makes that possible?   The 1st Amendment applies to saying what you please about the government...doesn't work that way in business...the Rats saw to that with their PC crap....so it works both ways.  You put on that uniform and walk into that stadium, check your politics at your locker.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's always the trumpanzees here who live their violence vicariously on the internet while hiding in their basement.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billyboom said:
> 
> 
> 
> How would you haters feel if the players found a different way to protest that didn't involve kneeling?
> 
> Sent from my SM-J727VPP using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Likkmee said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who gives a fuck ? You assholes ( like me) only know the name of any of the unemployable zillionaire jocks(professional athletes---Jenner, Tyson, Rodman, OJ etc) because you( we) were influenced by our idiot parents and the brainwash unit( TV) that they were coerced into buying ( on credit) to teach you patriotism and other such tripe.
> Did the asteroid not get there yet ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MindWars said:
> 
> 
> 
> NFL considers 15-yard penalty for anthem kneeling
> ATLANTA — On Tuesday, NFL owners put three hours aside for a privileged session to speak—amongst themselves and family members—about the most sensitive of topics.
> 
> 
> 
> Good I hope they do do it,  Football has become one of the American all time pass times, it's just one of those Americana things, Patriot etc.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We should all express our patriotism by silencing dissent and protest. Got it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MindWars said:
> 
> 
> 
> NFL considers 15-yard penalty for anthem kneeling
> ATLANTA — On Tuesday, NFL owners put three hours aside for a privileged session to speak—amongst themselves and family members—about the most sensitive of topics.
> 
> 
> 
> Good I hope they do do it,  Football has become one of the American all time pass times, it's just one of those Americana things, Patriot etc.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> “pass time?”
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Watching you people continue to struggle to understand that this is an issue of bad TIMING is fascinating. It’s as if you prefer to play stupid. Why?
> *What if good Americans were to protest welfare dependency and criminality on MLK Day? Would the TIMING be in poor taste?*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You'd be protesting issues for which the majority of people are white.
Click to expand...


www.google.com
Think per capita like all smart people do.


----------



## IM2

BrokeLoser said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BrokeLoser said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MindWars said:
> 
> 
> 
> NFL considers 15-yard penalty for anthem kneeling
> ATLANTA — On Tuesday, NFL owners put three hours aside for a privileged session to speak—amongst themselves and family members—about the most sensitive of topics.
> 
> 
> 
> Good I hope they do do it,  Football has become one of the American all time pass times, it's just one of those Americana things, Patriot etc.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> National anthems don't have a fucking thing to do with any sports even outside the Olympics.  This kind of knuckcledragger shit just makes us all look pathetic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> You want to know why this has become an issue?  Because people are trying to make it an issue.  Players were kneeling for months before anyone raised hell about it.   It is a personal choice for the players.  It is constitutionally protected free speech and protest.
> 
> But the 15 yard penalty thing didn't happen.  The new NFL rule allows players to stay in the locker room if they choose.  But if they come out on the field, they are required to stand.  So players can opt to skip the anthem.  It offers the same protest without the nonsense from the fans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MindWars said:
> 
> 
> 
> NFL considers 15-yard penalty for anthem kneeling
> ATLANTA — On Tuesday, NFL owners put three hours aside for a privileged session to speak—amongst themselves and family members—about the most sensitive of topics.
> 
> 
> 
> Good I hope they do do it,  Football has become one of the American all time pass times, it's just one of those Americana things, Patriot etc.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The first amendment is American too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tom Horn said:
> 
> 
> 
> If I owned an NFL team I'd position a sniper on the stadium roof and the first sumbitch who took a knee during the Anthem would get his head blown off......fucking dirtbags making million$ playing a kid's game and they have no respect for the country that makes that possible?   The 1st Amendment applies to saying what you please about the government...doesn't work that way in business...the Rats saw to that with their PC crap....so it works both ways.  You put on that uniform and walk into that stadium, check your politics at your locker.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's always the trumpanzees here who live their violence vicariously on the internet while hiding in their basement.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billyboom said:
> 
> 
> 
> How would you haters feel if the players found a different way to protest that didn't involve kneeling?
> 
> Sent from my SM-J727VPP using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Likkmee said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who gives a fuck ? You assholes ( like me) only know the name of any of the unemployable zillionaire jocks(professional athletes---Jenner, Tyson, Rodman, OJ etc) because you( we) were influenced by our idiot parents and the brainwash unit( TV) that they were coerced into buying ( on credit) to teach you patriotism and other such tripe.
> Did the asteroid not get there yet ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MindWars said:
> 
> 
> 
> NFL considers 15-yard penalty for anthem kneeling
> ATLANTA — On Tuesday, NFL owners put three hours aside for a privileged session to speak—amongst themselves and family members—about the most sensitive of topics.
> 
> 
> 
> Good I hope they do do it,  Football has become one of the American all time pass times, it's just one of those Americana things, Patriot etc.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We should all express our patriotism by silencing dissent and protest. Got it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MindWars said:
> 
> 
> 
> NFL considers 15-yard penalty for anthem kneeling
> ATLANTA — On Tuesday, NFL owners put three hours aside for a privileged session to speak—amongst themselves and family members—about the most sensitive of topics.
> 
> 
> 
> Good I hope they do do it,  Football has become one of the American all time pass times, it's just one of those Americana things, Patriot etc.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> “pass time?”
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Watching you people continue to struggle to understand that this is an issue of bad TIMING is fascinating. It’s as if you prefer to play stupid. Why?
> *What if good Americans were to protest welfare dependency and criminality on MLK Day? Would the TIMING be in poor taste?*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You'd be protesting issues for which the majority of people are white.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> www.google.com
> Think per capita like all smart people do.
Click to expand...


Smart people do not think that way. Dumb racist whites in denial of their own problems do.


----------



## BrokeLoser

IM2 said:


> BrokeLoser said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BrokeLoser said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MindWars said:
> 
> 
> 
> NFL considers 15-yard penalty for anthem kneeling
> ATLANTA — On Tuesday, NFL owners put three hours aside for a privileged session to speak—amongst themselves and family members—about the most sensitive of topics.
> 
> 
> 
> Good I hope they do do it,  Football has become one of the American all time pass times, it's just one of those Americana things, Patriot etc.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> National anthems don't have a fucking thing to do with any sports even outside the Olympics.  This kind of knuckcledragger shit just makes us all look pathetic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> You want to know why this has become an issue?  Because people are trying to make it an issue.  Players were kneeling for months before anyone raised hell about it.   It is a personal choice for the players.  It is constitutionally protected free speech and protest.
> 
> But the 15 yard penalty thing didn't happen.  The new NFL rule allows players to stay in the locker room if they choose.  But if they come out on the field, they are required to stand.  So players can opt to skip the anthem.  It offers the same protest without the nonsense from the fans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MindWars said:
> 
> 
> 
> NFL considers 15-yard penalty for anthem kneeling
> ATLANTA — On Tuesday, NFL owners put three hours aside for a privileged session to speak—amongst themselves and family members—about the most sensitive of topics.
> 
> 
> 
> Good I hope they do do it,  Football has become one of the American all time pass times, it's just one of those Americana things, Patriot etc.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The first amendment is American too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tom Horn said:
> 
> 
> 
> If I owned an NFL team I'd position a sniper on the stadium roof and the first sumbitch who took a knee during the Anthem would get his head blown off......fucking dirtbags making million$ playing a kid's game and they have no respect for the country that makes that possible?   The 1st Amendment applies to saying what you please about the government...doesn't work that way in business...the Rats saw to that with their PC crap....so it works both ways.  You put on that uniform and walk into that stadium, check your politics at your locker.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's always the trumpanzees here who live their violence vicariously on the internet while hiding in their basement.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billyboom said:
> 
> 
> 
> How would you haters feel if the players found a different way to protest that didn't involve kneeling?
> 
> Sent from my SM-J727VPP using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Likkmee said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who gives a fuck ? You assholes ( like me) only know the name of any of the unemployable zillionaire jocks(professional athletes---Jenner, Tyson, Rodman, OJ etc) because you( we) were influenced by our idiot parents and the brainwash unit( TV) that they were coerced into buying ( on credit) to teach you patriotism and other such tripe.
> Did the asteroid not get there yet ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MindWars said:
> 
> 
> 
> NFL considers 15-yard penalty for anthem kneeling
> ATLANTA — On Tuesday, NFL owners put three hours aside for a privileged session to speak—amongst themselves and family members—about the most sensitive of topics.
> 
> 
> 
> Good I hope they do do it,  Football has become one of the American all time pass times, it's just one of those Americana things, Patriot etc.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We should all express our patriotism by silencing dissent and protest. Got it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MindWars said:
> 
> 
> 
> NFL considers 15-yard penalty for anthem kneeling
> ATLANTA — On Tuesday, NFL owners put three hours aside for a privileged session to speak—amongst themselves and family members—about the most sensitive of topics.
> 
> 
> 
> Good I hope they do do it,  Football has become one of the American all time pass times, it's just one of those Americana things, Patriot etc.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> “pass time?”
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Watching you people continue to struggle to understand that this is an issue of bad TIMING is fascinating. It’s as if you prefer to play stupid. Why?
> *What if good Americans were to protest welfare dependency and criminality on MLK Day? Would the TIMING be in poor taste?*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You'd be protesting issues for which the majority of people are white.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> www.google.com
> Think per capita like all smart people do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Smart people do not think that way. Dumb racist whites in denial of their own problems do.
Click to expand...


Haha..that’s funny shit...”you people” are always trying to slide your filth in with ‘the group’, hoping you’ll blend in and no one will recognize your off the charts level of filth. Nice try bud...haha


----------



## LA RAM FAN

WinterBorn said:


> You want to know why this has become an issue?  Because people are trying to make it an issue.  Players were kneeling for months before anyone raised hell about it.   It is a personal choice for the players.  It is constitutionally protected free speech and protest.
> 
> But the 15 yard penalty thing didn't happen.  The new NFL rule allows players to stay in the locker room if they choose.  But if they come out on the field, they are required to stand.  So players can opt to skip the anthem.  It offers the same protest without the nonsense from the fans.



Seems reasonable to me the new rule that they just let them stay in the locker room the ones that dont want to salute the flag but that doesnt seem satisfactory enough for trump.

This was the ONE thing that I was in agreement with Obama on and in disagreement with on Trump.I liked Obamas words when he said something like- It should be a persons choice.I have no problem with the kneeeling.

Like I said,the NEW rule IS reasonable,if they dont want to come out and salute,then letting them  stay in the locker room should make everyone happy.the players dont have to do what bothers them and the fans are not offended either.get with it Trump.


----------



## dave p

Billyboom said:


> How would you haters feel if the players found a different way to protest that didn't involve kneeling?
> 
> Sent from my SM-J727VPP using Tapatalk


Its fine, they can stay in the locker room.


----------



## Hellbilly

dave p said:


> Billyboom said:
> 
> 
> 
> How would you haters feel if the players found a different way to protest that didn't involve kneeling?
> 
> Sent from my SM-J727VPP using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Its fine, they can stay in the locker room.
Click to expand...

When you pay their salary, you can tell them what to do.

Sent from my SM-J727VPP using Tapatalk


----------



## dave p

Billyboom said:


> dave p said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billyboom said:
> 
> 
> 
> How would you haters feel if the players found a different way to protest that didn't involve kneeling?
> 
> Sent from my SM-J727VPP using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Its fine, they can stay in the locker room.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When you pay their salary, you can tell them what to do.
> 
> Sent from my SM-J727VPP using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

We do pay their salaries idiot. We purchase tickets and trinkets. Without us paying for things they wouldn't exist.  Go back to your deep fryer and finish out your shift.


----------



## Hellbilly

dave p said:


> Billyboom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dave p said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billyboom said:
> 
> 
> 
> How would you haters feel if the players found a different way to protest that didn't involve kneeling?
> 
> Sent from my SM-J727VPP using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Its fine, they can stay in the locker room.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When you pay their salary, you can tell them what to do.
> 
> Sent from my SM-J727VPP using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We do pay their salaries idiot. We purchase tickets and trinkets. Without us paying for things they wouldn't exist.  Go back to your deep fryer and finish out your shift.
Click to expand...

"We" not you. Some of us who pay money don't mind the players taking a knee. We actually encourage it. 

Sent from my SM-J727VPP using Tapatalk


----------



## dave p

Billyboom said:


> dave p said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billyboom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dave p said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billyboom said:
> 
> 
> 
> How would you haters feel if the players found a different way to protest that didn't involve kneeling?
> 
> Sent from my SM-J727VPP using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Its fine, they can stay in the locker room.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When you pay their salary, you can tell them what to do.
> 
> Sent from my SM-J727VPP using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We do pay their salaries idiot. We purchase tickets and trinkets. Without us paying for things they wouldn't exist.  Go back to your deep fryer and finish out your shift.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "We" not you. Some of us who pay money don't mind the players taking a knee. We actually encourage it.
> 
> Sent from my SM-J727VPP using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Then you are an asshole, just like them.


----------



## Hellbilly

dave p said:


> Billyboom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dave p said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billyboom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dave p said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billyboom said:
> 
> 
> 
> How would you haters feel if the players found a different way to protest that didn't involve kneeling?
> 
> Sent from my SM-J727VPP using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Its fine, they can stay in the locker room.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When you pay their salary, you can tell them what to do.
> 
> Sent from my SM-J727VPP using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We do pay their salaries idiot. We purchase tickets and trinkets. Without us paying for things they wouldn't exist.  Go back to your deep fryer and finish out your shift.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "We" not you. Some of us who pay money don't mind the players taking a knee. We actually encourage it.
> 
> Sent from my SM-J727VPP using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then you are an asshole, just like them.
Click to expand...


At least I'm not a pile of shit racist like you.


----------



## dave p

Billyboom said:


> dave p said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billyboom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dave p said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billyboom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dave p said:
> 
> 
> 
> Its fine, they can stay in the locker room.
> 
> 
> 
> When you pay their salary, you can tell them what to do.
> 
> Sent from my SM-J727VPP using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We do pay their salaries idiot. We purchase tickets and trinkets. Without us paying for things they wouldn't exist.  Go back to your deep fryer and finish out your shift.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "We" not you. Some of us who pay money don't mind the players taking a knee. We actually encourage it.
> 
> Sent from my SM-J727VPP using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then you are an asshole, just like them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> At least I'm not a pile of shit racist like you.
Click to expand...

No, you're just a pile of shit. How am I a racist? This should be good.


----------



## Hellbilly

dave p said:


> Billyboom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dave p said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billyboom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dave p said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billyboom said:
> 
> 
> 
> When you pay their salary, you can tell them what to do.
> 
> Sent from my SM-J727VPP using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> We do pay their salaries idiot. We purchase tickets and trinkets. Without us paying for things they wouldn't exist.  Go back to your deep fryer and finish out your shift.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "We" not you. Some of us who pay money don't mind the players taking a knee. We actually encourage it.
> 
> Sent from my SM-J727VPP using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then you are an asshole, just like them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> At least I'm not a pile of shit racist like you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, you're just a pile of shit. How am I a racist? This should be good.
Click to expand...


How am I a pile of shit? My light brown skin?

All republicans are racist.
Fact.


Sent from my iPad using USMessageBoard.com


----------



## dave p

Billyboom said:


> dave p said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billyboom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dave p said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billyboom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dave p said:
> 
> 
> 
> We do pay their salaries idiot. We purchase tickets and trinkets. Without us paying for things they wouldn't exist.  Go back to your deep fryer and finish out your shift.
> 
> 
> 
> "We" not you. Some of us who pay money don't mind the players taking a knee. We actually encourage it.
> 
> Sent from my SM-J727VPP using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then you are an asshole, just like them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> At least I'm not a pile of shit racist like you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, you're just a pile of shit. How am I a racist? This should be good.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How am I a pile of shit? My light brown skin?
> 
> All republicans are racist.
> Fact.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using USMessageBoard.com
Click to expand...

I have no idea what color your skin is. Your avatar suggests that you are an orange egg.  You obviously don't know what the term fact means.


----------



## Mr Natural

Penalties are for game related offenses,  not politics or personal grievances.


----------



## WinterBorn

For all the people screaming about how kneeling during the national anthem is a slap in the faces of all veterans, where is your outrage for Trump skipping the memorial service in France?


----------



## frigidweirdo

WinterBorn said:


> For all the people screaming about how kneeling during the national anthem is a slap in the faces of all veterans, where is your outrage for Trump skipping the memorial service in France?



Their response is:

















































































Have you noticed I'm ignoring this yet?


----------



## Correll

WinterBorn said:


> For all the people screaming about how kneeling during the national anthem is a slap in the faces of all veterans, where is your outrage for Trump skipping the memorial service in France?




Purposefully showing disrespect to America and Americans, over and over again, is much worse than missing a single particular ceremony because of weather.


----------



## WinterBorn

Correll said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> For all the people screaming about how kneeling during the national anthem is a slap in the faces of all veterans, where is your outrage for Trump skipping the memorial service in France?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Purposefully showing disrespect to America and Americans, over and over again, is much worse than missing a single particular ceremony because of weather.
Click to expand...


So now it is degrees of disrespect?    On the one hand, athletes catch major flack for kneeling in protest.   On the other hand, Trump avoids a ceremony because of the weather (high 50s and raining).   One shows utter disdain.  And it isn't the athletes.


----------



## Correll

WinterBorn said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> For all the people screaming about how kneeling during the national anthem is a slap in the faces of all veterans, where is your outrage for Trump skipping the memorial service in France?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Purposefully showing disrespect to America and Americans, over and over again, is much worse than missing a single particular ceremony because of weather.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So now it is degrees of disrespect?    On the one hand, athletes catch major flack for kneeling in protest.   On the other hand, Trump avoids a ceremony because of the weather (high 50s and raining).   One shows utter disdain.  And it isn't the athletes.
Click to expand...



1. I said nothing about missing a ceremony because of weather being a form of disrespect. That is your opinion, not mine.

2. And yes, athletes should catch major flack for kneeling during the time when standing is done to show respect and loyalty to America and their fellow Americans. FUCK THE KNEELERS.


----------



## WinterBorn

Correll said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> For all the people screaming about how kneeling during the national anthem is a slap in the faces of all veterans, where is your outrage for Trump skipping the memorial service in France?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Purposefully showing disrespect to America and Americans, over and over again, is much worse than missing a single particular ceremony because of weather.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So now it is degrees of disrespect?    On the one hand, athletes catch major flack for kneeling in protest.   On the other hand, Trump avoids a ceremony because of the weather (high 50s and raining).   One shows utter disdain.  And it isn't the athletes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 1. I said nothing about missing a ceremony because of weather being a form of disrespect. That is your opinion, not mine.
> 
> 2. And yes, athletes should catch major flack for kneeling during the time when standing is done to show respect and loyalty to America and their fellow Americans. FUCK THE KNEELERS.
Click to expand...


You think temps in the high 50s and light rain is an excuse to miss a ceremony honoring the soldiers (including tens of thousands of Americans) who fought in WWI is not disrespect?   69 other leaders managed to get to the ceremony.


----------



## Correll

WinterBorn said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> For all the people screaming about how kneeling during the national anthem is a slap in the faces of all veterans, where is your outrage for Trump skipping the memorial service in France?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Purposefully showing disrespect to America and Americans, over and over again, is much worse than missing a single particular ceremony because of weather.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So now it is degrees of disrespect?    On the one hand, athletes catch major flack for kneeling in protest.   On the other hand, Trump avoids a ceremony because of the weather (high 50s and raining).   One shows utter disdain.  And it isn't the athletes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 1. I said nothing about missing a ceremony because of weather being a form of disrespect. That is your opinion, not mine.
> 
> 2. And yes, athletes should catch major flack for kneeling during the time when standing is done to show respect and loyalty to America and their fellow Americans. FUCK THE KNEELERS.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You think temps in the high 50s and light rain is an excuse to miss a ceremony honoring the soldiers (including tens of thousands of Americans) who fought in WWI is not disrespect?   69 other leaders managed to get to the ceremony.
Click to expand...



I have no helicopter piloting experience, so, I'll happily defer to the experts who made the call.


Let's not take unnecessary chances with the Leader of the Free World, not to mention his crew or the lives of the people they would be flying over.


----------



## WinterBorn

Correll said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> For all the people screaming about how kneeling during the national anthem is a slap in the faces of all veterans, where is your outrage for Trump skipping the memorial service in France?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Purposefully showing disrespect to America and Americans, over and over again, is much worse than missing a single particular ceremony because of weather.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So now it is degrees of disrespect?    On the one hand, athletes catch major flack for kneeling in protest.   On the other hand, Trump avoids a ceremony because of the weather (high 50s and raining).   One shows utter disdain.  And it isn't the athletes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 1. I said nothing about missing a ceremony because of weather being a form of disrespect. That is your opinion, not mine.
> 
> 2. And yes, athletes should catch major flack for kneeling during the time when standing is done to show respect and loyalty to America and their fellow Americans. FUCK THE KNEELERS.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You think temps in the high 50s and light rain is an excuse to miss a ceremony honoring the soldiers (including tens of thousands of Americans) who fought in WWI is not disrespect?   69 other leaders managed to get to the ceremony.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I have no helicopter piloting experience, so, I'll happily defer to the experts who made the call.
> 
> 
> Let's not take unnecessary chances with the Leader of the Free World, not to mention his crew or the lives of the people they would be flying over.
Click to expand...


So the other 69 leaders flew in?   The point is, if Trump thought it was important he would have been there.


----------



## Correll

WinterBorn said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Purposefully showing disrespect to America and Americans, over and over again, is much worse than missing a single particular ceremony because of weather.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So now it is degrees of disrespect?    On the one hand, athletes catch major flack for kneeling in protest.   On the other hand, Trump avoids a ceremony because of the weather (high 50s and raining).   One shows utter disdain.  And it isn't the athletes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 1. I said nothing about missing a ceremony because of weather being a form of disrespect. That is your opinion, not mine.
> 
> 2. And yes, athletes should catch major flack for kneeling during the time when standing is done to show respect and loyalty to America and their fellow Americans. FUCK THE KNEELERS.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You think temps in the high 50s and light rain is an excuse to miss a ceremony honoring the soldiers (including tens of thousands of Americans) who fought in WWI is not disrespect?   69 other leaders managed to get to the ceremony.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I have no helicopter piloting experience, so, I'll happily defer to the experts who made the call.
> 
> 
> Let's not take unnecessary chances with the Leader of the Free World, not to mention his crew or the lives of the people they would be flying over.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So the other 69 leaders flew in?   The point is, if Trump thought it was important he would have been there.
Click to expand...



1. Don't know, don't care.

2. I don't know that that is true. I hear he went to another ceremony.


----------



## PredFan

Pogo said:


> MindWars said:
> 
> 
> 
> NFL considers 15-yard penalty for anthem kneeling
> ATLANTA — On Tuesday, NFL owners put three hours aside for a privileged session to speak—amongst themselves and family members—about the most sensitive of topics.
> 
> 
> 
> Good I hope they do do it,  Football has become one of the American all time pass times, it's just one of those Americana things, Patriot etc.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> National anthems don't have a fucking thing to do with any sports even outside the Olympics.  This kind of knuckcledragger shit just makes us all look pathetic.
Click to expand...


Your stupid and pointless anti-American blather make you look pathetic.


----------



## Pogo

PredFan said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MindWars said:
> 
> 
> 
> NFL considers 15-yard penalty for anthem kneeling
> ATLANTA — On Tuesday, NFL owners put three hours aside for a privileged session to speak—amongst themselves and family members—about the most sensitive of topics.
> 
> 
> 
> Good I hope they do do it,  Football has become one of the American all time pass times, it's just one of those Americana things, Patriot etc.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> National anthems don't have a fucking thing to do with any sports even outside the Olympics.  This kind of knuckcledragger shit just makes us all look pathetic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your stupid and pointless anti-American blather make you look pathetic.
Click to expand...


Link?



Yeah didn't think so.  Running with nonexistent football, fifteen yard penalty, half the distance to the goal line.


----------



## Pogo

Correll said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> For all the people screaming about how kneeling during the national anthem is a slap in the faces of all veterans, where is your outrage for Trump skipping the memorial service in France?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Purposefully showing disrespect to America and Americans, over and over again, is much worse than missing a single particular ceremony because of weather.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So now it is degrees of disrespect?    On the one hand, athletes catch major flack for kneeling in protest.   On the other hand, Trump avoids a ceremony because of the weather (high 50s and raining).   One shows utter disdain.  And it isn't the athletes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 1. I said nothing about missing a ceremony because of weather being a form of disrespect. That is your opinion, not mine.
> 
> 2. And yes, athletes should catch major flack for kneeling during the time when standing is done to show respect and loyalty to America and their fellow Americans. FUCK THE KNEELERS.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You think temps in the high 50s and light rain is an excuse to miss a ceremony honoring the soldiers (including tens of thousands of Americans) who fought in WWI is not disrespect?   69 other leaders managed to get to the ceremony.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I have no helicopter piloting experience, so, I'll happily defer to the experts who made the call.
> 
> 
> Let's not take unnecessary chances with the Leader of the Free World, not to mention his crew or the lives of the people they would be flying over.
Click to expand...


Funny then that the Justin Trudeaus and the Angele Merkels and the 92-year-old Queen of England had no such concerns then.  Isn't it.


/offtopic


----------



## Pogo

Mr Clean said:


> Penalties are for game related offenses,  not politics or personal grievances.



  Excellent point.  That would open up a whole new can o' worms.


----------



## Correll

Pogo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Purposefully showing disrespect to America and Americans, over and over again, is much worse than missing a single particular ceremony because of weather.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So now it is degrees of disrespect?    On the one hand, athletes catch major flack for kneeling in protest.   On the other hand, Trump avoids a ceremony because of the weather (high 50s and raining).   One shows utter disdain.  And it isn't the athletes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 1. I said nothing about missing a ceremony because of weather being a form of disrespect. That is your opinion, not mine.
> 
> 2. And yes, athletes should catch major flack for kneeling during the time when standing is done to show respect and loyalty to America and their fellow Americans. FUCK THE KNEELERS.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You think temps in the high 50s and light rain is an excuse to miss a ceremony honoring the soldiers (including tens of thousands of Americans) who fought in WWI is not disrespect?   69 other leaders managed to get to the ceremony.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I have no helicopter piloting experience, so, I'll happily defer to the experts who made the call.
> 
> 
> Let's not take unnecessary chances with the Leader of the Free World, not to mention his crew or the lives of the people they would be flying over.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Funny then that the Justin Trudeaus and the Angele Merkels and the 92-year-old Queen of England had no such concerns then.  Isn't it.
> 
> 
> /offtopic
Click to expand...



Not really.


----------

